# DAYS OF FUTURE PAST, Issue #2



## Nuke261 (Nov 15, 2004)

This thread is for in-charcater posts for the Mutants and Materminds system game, Days of Future Past.

Issue #1 In Character thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=87403

Issue #3 In Character thread id here:
www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2581297#post2581297

Out of Character posts:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1488653#post1488653

New Out Of Character Posts can be made here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1957362#post1957362

The Character Roster is found here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520683#post1520683

Hope you are enjoying the game!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 15, 2004)

_Sammy's Truck_

Lorenzo smiled at the group that surrounded him.  Not the most elite team assembled but, they had hope and motivation.  Lorenzo had thought how things might have turned out if him and the others had been captured and Eleyna, Gabe and her group had found out.  On one hand he was pretty sure they would be doing the same thing.  On the other he hoped they would not risk their lives for him.  The last thing he would want to deal with was knowing that one of them gave their life to save his.  He reached over and turned up the stereo as they speed towards their fate.

Kyle looked over his new identity closer.  They change was uncomfortable, without a doubt.  It was slightly better doing it on purpose however, a closer study showed that he needed to tidy things up.  Two different colored shoes was the biggest give away.  After a moment or two of concentration he got his look under control.  Once in his fed-disguise it started to feel more natural, kind of like he had forced something that was supposed to happen anyway.

Corey didn't seem to be able to get over the transformation he had just watched.  It was truly amazing.  All the doubts he had earlier in the day about not belonging in this crowd were definitely vanishing.  He may not have been any part of this clique in school but, that wasn't the case anymore.  He belonged here.

Jennifer let the wind blow through her hair as she drove Sammy's truck onto the interstate.  There was a lot on her mind, not that she let any of it show.  To look at her, she appeared as relaxed and confident as she would going to pick up food or some friends at the mall.  Inside her head all of the days events ran through it.  It didn't distract her, it only seemed to make her more determined.  This may be the last thing she ever did and she had no real problem with that.  She was off to save those who needed saving and she was going to do it in style.




_Prisoner Transport Truck_

All eyes were on Catherine.  For a moment she was silent.   Simply staring back at everyone.  Then it was as if she had suddenly come back to life!

"Get me out of this chair.  Get me out of this chair, now!  Get me away from this filthy, nasty chair and out of this truck, right now!"

As Andrew tried to talk to her and calm her down, she just exploded.  "No!  I don't want to hear a word from you!  This is all your fault!  My life is ruined and who knows what kind of diseases I have, all because of YOU!  I said get me out of this chair, now!"

One of the guards finally became brave enough to approach her.  He looked to be in his late twenties and had a stern looking face and a shaved head.  "Miss, listen to me.  I can release your restraints but we can't let you up.  We are too far to turn back and we can't let anything happen to you if we were in a crash or something.  You are going to have to sit there until we get to Youngstown.  There's nothing we can do about that."

Catherine fussed and fumed and cussed until after what seemed like half an hour had passed.  The guard stayed there talking to her and calming her down.  He had a way of agreeing with her without saying so.  Once she agreed to relax and stay seated the truck was silent for a few minutes.  No one spoke at all.

Then an explosion was heard right outside the truck!


----------



## kid A (Nov 15, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna was pissed off.  _Like it wasn't bad enough we had to deal with these closed-minded guards, now we have to handle Catherine the hypocrite!_  Unable to suppress her frustration any longer, Eleyna ignored the guards' orders and spoke in an inquisitive tone.  "Catherine.  Today you felt what it's like to be treated as a mutant.  Doesn't that make you angry?  That people like us are treated this way?  Your boyfriend is trapped here and he'll be imprisoned for life or even killed.  Doesn't that bother you?  You've got the perfect perspective to speak out against this kind of treatment of mutants.  For once in your life, do something worthwhile."




> _Then an explosion was heard right outside the truck!_




A sudden panic overwhelmed Eleyna.  _What the hell was that!?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle finishes adjusted her appearence and then pulls out the gear for the 'lock cracker' and hums happily to herself as she reassembles some of the gear she carries with her all the time and the parts they picked up at the mall into something new and interesting (to the school prankster anyway).  While the changed prankster works, you can tell she has let some of that weight slip off the shoulders and relax again.


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo glanced across the seat at his companions, a sardonic grin firmly planted on his face.  After cranking the radio up a notch or two, Lorenzo leaned back in his seat and let his mind relax.  He didn't when he'd have the time again to just be carefree.

"So . . . are we there yet?"  Lorenzo asked, mimicking a young child.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle smirks, as she keeps working but doesn't look up, as she replies in a very 'motherly' voice fitting with her older appearnce. "Don't make me turn this car right around and go back mister!"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 16, 2004)

"Shut up Eleyna. It won't change anything if you shout after her. Let her think what she want."

_I knew it... damn why I can't stop to care about her even after she reject me... What was that explosion?_


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 16, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey smirks as Lorenzo repeats his joking comment to much greater effect.  Some people might be annoyed by the stolen thunder, but Corey is used to not being noticed.  Instead he sits there quietly, trying not to think about where he's going.


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Un-mother-truckin'-believable!! I'm just to young for this stuff, man! Sammy had thought with his mouth open and eyes wide.



> Then an explosion was heard right outside the truck!




What----the!!


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2004)

Kyle said:
			
		

> "Don't make me turn this car right around and go back mister!"




Lorenzo leans his head back and mouths the words Kyle said, mimicking him much like a child would.  Then he laughs, and starts humming along to the tune on the radio.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 18, 2004)

_Sammy's Truck_

The group continued to laugh and rest and try and prepare for the unthinkable.  Kyle was doing a pretty good job of getting comfortable with his power and was convincing Corey that he would do just as well.  As they got farther down state route 67, headed east towards Youngstown, it was starting to become dark.  After another few minutes, Lorenzo suddenly sat straight up.  

He could not explain it, he knew it was part of his powers.  But, it was almost like what he was doing was just outside of his abilities.  He was having some trouble accepting a power that had no tangible explanation or effects, it made it very difficult to learn what he was doing.  He had been trying to see if there was some way he could find the others with his mind, he did not even know if he could do that but, he could try.

All of a sudden, he got a chill that didn't go down his spine, it ran all the way through him.  Something bad was about to happen.  If he was not already sure their lives had changed forever, he was now.  The best he could explain it, if asked, was that 'there had been a great disturbance in the force.'

He wasn't sure if that would comfort anyone.  He knew it didn't comfort him.





_Prisoner Transport Truck_

The truck rocked from the second explosion.  The guards were panicked.  This was not some elaborate scheme, it was real.  There were one or two more explosions, it was hard to be sure.  But, the last one tipped the truck!  It seemed to hang in mid air, trying to decide which way was up.  The moment seemed to last for minutes instead of the brief seconds it took.  There was yelling and screaming and cursing.  The lights flashed and came back dimmer than before.  A few sparks flew through the air and the computer screens were no longer lit.  

Two of the guards looked like they were knocked out.  The bald one who had spoke with Catherine was up along with one who had been sleeping.  Catherine was thrown loose and lay on her back, unmoving.  Andrew sat facing up with loose equipment from the truck laying on top of him.  Gabe's seat had been jarred loose from the rest and he noticed what looked like a crack in his hand restraints.  Sammy was still in his seat, a cut across his face and a curse in his throat.  They both hung in their restraints facing down.  Eleyna lay on her side, looking up at Gabe and Sammy both.  Her hands were still bound together by the metal manacles.  One of the guards lay at her feet.  

The bald guard grabbed his radio from the floor.  "What the hell was that!   are you guys okay?  What happened?  Are we under attack or were we hit?  Somebody say something!"

The second guard pulled his pistol free, obviously panicked.  "What's going on?  They're gonna escape!  What do we do?"

Catherine moaned slightly.

The truck rocked.  It was not another explosion, something hit them.  Hard.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 18, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Prisoner Transport Truck_
> Two of the guards looked like they were knocked out.  The bald one who had spoke with Catherine was up along with one who had been sleeping.  Catherine was thrown loose and lay on her back, unmoving.  Andrew sat facing up with loose equipment from the truck laying on top of him.  Gabe's seat had been jarred loose from the rest and he noticed what looked like a crack in his hand restraints.  Sammy was still in his seat, a cut across his face and a curse in his throat.  They both hung in their restraints facing down.  Eleyna lay on her side, looking up at Gabe and Sammy both.  Her hands were still bound together by the metal manacles.  One of the guards lay at her feet.
> 
> The bald guard grabbed his radio from the floor.  "What the hell was that!   are you guys okay?  What happened?  Are we under attack or were we hit?  Somebody say something!"
> ...




_'What the hell?!' What's going on?!'_ Looking slightly panicked, Gabe darted looks around the truck, trying to take in what was happening and not freak out. Then he noticed the damage to his restraints. _'Hey...'_ Gabe looked up at the guards again, to check if any of them were really watching him, and then began pulling against the restraints as subtly as he could, hoping to expand the crack. He looked at Eleyna, and the worry seemed to be pushed back by a certain determination. Closing his eyes, Gabe strained to pull his hands apart and out of the restraints. _'Come on Gabe, you can do this. It might be the only chance you get, and you've got a promise to keep..'_


----------



## kid A (Nov 18, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _...Eleyna lay on her side, looking up at Gabe and Sammy both. Her hands were still bound together by the metal manacles. One of the guards lay at her feet._




Feeling groggy from the fall, Eleyna blinked to clear her vision.  She tried to piece together what had just happened, but the memories weren't coming back clearly.  Her body ached.  If she had been injured falling to the floor (_I guess it's actually the side of the truck!_), she couldn't tell.  All she knew was that something was happening, and it might bring an opportunity to escape.  Looking around, her gaze found Gabe and she saw a subtle but strong determination in his eyes.  A newfound resolve filled her, and she knew she would do everyting in her power to free Gabe and the others from this hellish transport.  

The truck was hit again by whatever had caused the onslaught.  Eleyna watched carefully as the guards moved around the truck in a panic.  Her hands were still bound, but the heavy manacles would probably be enough to knock a guard unconcious, if she hit hard enough.  Focusing on the guard with his pistol in hand, Eleyna waited patiently for the right moment to take him out.


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_Sammy's Truck_



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> All of a sudden, he got a chill that didn't go down his spine, it ran all the way through him.  Something bad was about to happen.  If he was not already sure their lives had changed forever, he was now.  The best he could explain it, if asked, was that 'there had been a great disturbance in the force.'




"I . . wanna rock and roll all . . .Whoa!" Lorenzo exclaimed as the chill passed through him.  He leaned forward and clicked the radio off.

"Something bad is happening . . . I don't know what . . . something really, really bad," Lorenzo commented, losing his carefree attitude.  "You might want to step on it, Jen.  I can't help to think that we might be too late."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2004)

*Jeniffer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Sammy's Truck_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Now that's what I like to hear."
Since it probably doesn't matter and it's not her car anyhow Jen hit it and squeezes Sammy's truck for everything it's got.
"Hold tight lady's and gentlemen the ride might get a little rough."
Despite her nervousness she can't help but grin as she pushes the car to its limit.
_Now this is life!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*


Kyle frowns as the plan starts to unravel. :Wish we'd at least gotten underway before that happened: she thinks to herself as she collects her stuff and starts tucking it in her blazer and purse (both cortesy of her power), and takes a deep steadying breath. "Remember, we're here to get our friends, nothing more."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham hp 2/2*
> 
> 
> Kyle frowns as the plan starts to unravel. :Wish we'd at least gotten underway before that happened: she thinks to herself as she collects her stuff and starts tucking it in her blazer and purse (both cortesy of her power), and takes a deep steadying breath. "Remember, we're here to get our friends, nothing more."




"What else would we do?"

As the car accelerates, Corey pulls his ski mask out of the bag from the mall and puts it on.  Then he pulls out his new sunglasses in their case, looks at them for a second as he ponders the absurdity of putting them over the mask, and slips them into a pocket.  _Why did I buy sunglasses?  What the hell am I going to do with them?  Oh, it was because of Jennifer._  Then his thoughts get drawn to more pressing matters, like the speed at which scenery is passing his window.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp:2/2*


"Because we're kids." she replies with a smirk, her apparent age being in the early twenties. "and we do all sorts of typical teenager antics, witness my stunts at school."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2004)

"Come, someone, take care of her. She seems hurt. She isn't moving. She is not a mutant, you have to help her. Come on!"

Seeing the guards too much preoccupied, Andrew try to get up but for a moment, he forgot about his restraint. He looks down and starts to look at all the things that have fallen on him, and try to spot if there anything that could help him to unbound himself in that pile of scrap.


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Andrew*
> _"Come, someone, take care of her. She seems hurt. She isn't moving. She is not a mutant, you have to help her. Come on!"_




_I don't know what the hell's going on outside, but its got all the guards distracted.  And now, with Andrew going on about Catherine...  I've gotta do something soon, while they're in a panic.  I might not get another chance._

Plan set in her mind, she lifted herself slowly up into a crouching position.  Then, sure that her target wasn't aware of her, Eleyna pushed herself forward off the side of the truck, lunging toward the guard holding his pistol.  Closing the distance quickly, she swung her manacled hands at the guard's head.  She prayed that she'd hit him hard enough to go down.

_pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease_


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "... and we do all sorts of typical teenager antics, witness my stunts at school."




"This is no stunt though, Kyle,"  Lorenzo commented.  "It felt as if someone or something big happened maybe like a . . . what did that old show call it . . oh, yeah, a 'great disturbance in the Force'.  Definitely weird."

Lorenzo checked his seatbelt as the G's from the truck's acceleration flattened him to his bucket seat.  He put on his shades and made certain his mask was close at hand, neatly tucked in the pocket of his jacket.


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy was still in his seat, a cut across his face and a curse in his throat. They both hung in their restraints facing down.




Sammy had to catch his breath...his ears rang slightly from the huge bangs that rocked the truck.

"Ohh, ain't that a son-of-a! Gabe!? Eleyna? Are those explosions yours? Its not me, what do we have going on?"

Sammy blinked time and time again, blood had been lightly running down his face from a cut.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 20, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Plan set in her mind, she lifted herself slowly up into a crouching position.  Then, sure that her target wasn't aware of her, Eleyna pushed herself forward off the side of the truck, lunging toward the guard holding his pistol.  Closing the distance quickly, she swung her manacled hands at the guard's head.




_'Eleyna!'_
Gabe abandoned all pretense of subtlety as Eleyna closed on the guard and hauled himself up in his chair, straining to break the restraints on his hands and free himself from the remains of the straps and clamps which held his feet to the floor and him to the seat. He tried to grab for one of the guards, prevent them from reacting to Eleyna's action. Gabe yelled as he moved, imploring the others to do something. "Andrew, Sammy, help us! This could be the only chance we get!"


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Gabe yelled as he moved, imploring the others to do something. "Andrew, Sammy, help us! This could be the only chance we get!"




With Gabe's scream and Eleyna's fight Sammy was jolted into trying to free himself by moving any which way he could. Straining to help any way he can. He needed to make an exit for them, and fast.

"Gabe, Eleyna! Get me out....Come on!! Get me out and I'll see If I can burn us an exit!" 
Sammy's eyes watered with fear and his heart had pounded full of adrenine. While yelling he kept watch on as many guards as possible.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2004)

_Sammy's Truck_

As the truck sped across the interstate, brake lights could be seen ahead.  As the group got closer they could see that about a dozen cars had stopped in front of them.  There appeared to be an accident on the roadway.  The smell of fire was easily noticed, so was the bright, flickering light in the darkening sky.  Several motorists were standing out of their cars watching and most of them were on cell phones.  Traffic travelling the opposite direction on the other side of the divider began to slow to a crawl as they took in the accident.

Lorenzo looked straight at the direction of the accident.  He never looked away from it and he spoke only two, simple words.  "It's them."

The view from closer up or on top of the truck revealed a truck had overturned in the middle of the road.  There were no other cars around it that it might have collided with.  There were several patches of flames on the roadway and from one of the tires.   There seemed to be movement from near the front cab of the truck.  The body of the truck looked heavily reinforced with doors on the back and a hatch visible on the top.





_Prisoner Transport Truck_

The guard turned to fire at Eleyna but was not able to swing around in time to get off a shot.  The loud sound of her metal restraints slamming against his head could easily be heard over the commotion in the truck.  The guard fell and didn't move.

Gabe moved about in his seat, trying to work against his restraints and managed to knock his seat loose.  It landed on it's side on the floor.  The fall also managed to loosen his binders holding his hands together.  

Sammy's eyes were wild.  He was watching everything and trying desperately to come up with a plan to get out.  He noticed a set of keys connected to one of the unconscious guards belts.  He also noticed the guard on the radio reaching for his gun.

Andrew did his best to shove the debris off of him.  The whole time he was yelling to Catherine and trying to get someone to help her.  After a brief moment she began to moan softly and stir.

Everyone stopped at the sound of machine gun fire from outside the truck.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 21, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

With screechign tires the truck stops beside the pirsoner trasnport, spinnign lightly as Jen tries to keep it under control. 
Once it stands still she leaps out and hurres towards the fallen vehicle.
"Looks nice. Next time we shouldn't plan so much."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 21, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp: 2/2*

Kyle slips out quick and rushes up to Jenn, "Hold back okay, I got an idea." looks to the others. "Corey, you stand ready to back me up, but stay back till it looks like I'm in trouble okay? I'm going to try to sow a little confusion." 

<Assuming they go along, otherwise I'll delete this>

Kyle moves up, pulling out her 'badge' as she approaches. "Hello in the transport, this is Special Agent Valerie Dobson, I've been trying to catch up wit you. Anyone that can here me I've got a electronic warrant for the custody of your prisoners. I need them released to my custody, in what appears to be a massive fraud case on the part of a mutant agitator. I've got 3 of the prisoner's friends with me to prove to them that I'm here in a peaceful manner." She holds her 'id' up to show and keeps her hands clearly in view. "If I was seeking to move against the transport as part of an assualt, I'd have back up beyond 3 teens AND would not have announced myself. So, may I approach and render aid?"


<BIG BUTT BLUFF/DIPLOMACY.. figure Kyle's going to try and scam the kids out of the transport.. got a Bluff of 13 and Dip of 10, and will use a HP to reroll in case of fail)


----------



## kid A (Nov 21, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Everyone stopped at the sound of machine gun fire from outside the truck._




Eleyna smiled briefly after dropping the guard.  Her plan had worked out exactly as she hoped - she'd added one more guard to the pile on the floor.  More crashes came from behind her and she whirled around to look for the source of the sounds.  In trying to free himself from the restraints, Gabe had fallen to the floor in a heap.  Without a thought, she rushed to his side, unable to do much more than speak to him.  "Gabe, are you alright?"

The sound of machine gun fire seemed to halt all action in the truck.  Eleyna looked around and noticed another guard with his hand on his firearm.  She shifted her weight and prepared to lunge at him as well.  _It worked once..._


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 21, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Eleyna smiled briefly after dropping the guard.  Her plan had worked out exactly as she hoped - she'd added one more guard to the pile on the floor.  More crashes came from behind her and she whirled around to look for the source of the sounds.  In trying to free himself from the restraints, Gabe had fallen to the floor in a heap.  Without a thought, she rushed to his side, unable to do much more than speak to him.  "Gabe, are you alright?"
> 
> The sound of machine gun fire seemed to halt all action in the truck.  Eleyna looked around and noticed another guard with his hand on his firearm.  She shifted her weight and prepared to lunge at him as well.  _It worked once..._




Gabe shook his head, trying to sit up. He looked up as Eleyna ran over and gave her a strained smile. "I'm OK. We need to try and - Eleyna, watch it!" Gabe pointed as the second guard reached for his gun, but Eleyna was already moving. Frustrated by his inability to extricate himself from his bonds, Gabe glanced around frantically, looking for some keys he could free himself with and trying not to think about what might happen to Eleyna if the guard got to his gun. _'Come on, keys, keys...where are they?!'_ Not seeing any keys on a quick inspection, Gabe tried using his newly freed hands to wrench himself out of the chair, attempting to wriggle free and lend a hand.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 21, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Kyle Graham hp: 2/2*
> 
> Kyle slips out quick and rushes up to Jenn, "Hold back okay, I got an idea." looks to the others. "Corey, you stand ready to back me up, but stay back till it looks like I'm in trouble okay? I'm going to try to sow a little confusion."




"Uh, ok."  Corey hops out of the truck and tries to stay out sight as much as possible while watching what happens around the prisoner transport.  _Wow.  We're really doing this.  What could've tipped that truck?_

Hide +11
Spot +5


----------



## Radiant (Nov 21, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Rushing in right behind Kyle Jen is ready to kick her way through any guards. The crap allready hit the fan and she doesn't believe for one sec that ploys might still work at this time. Stil she lets him lead and speak, thinking that it will at least distract and confuse the guards.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2004)

*Andrew Ward, HP:2*

Andrew is confused with all that have happen. His voice seems to be lost in the confusion, no one listen to him and simply stop to shout. He takes a moment to look the situation.

Not sure of what to do exactly, Andrew understand that the only one thing he shouldn't do, it is staying lying there, so he try to get out of his position and be able to do more productive action.


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy's eyes were wild. He was watching everything and trying desperately to come up with a plan to get out. He noticed a set of keys connected to one of the unconscious guards belts. He also noticed the guard on the radio reaching for his gun.




Before Sammy could even utter a word about the keys on the floor to Gabe or the guard to Elyena everything around him. Everything racing along stopped....for a few seconds; machine gun fire? Outside the truck? Friend or Foe? Who was out there?

Taking a deep drawn breath Sammy shouted...."Gun...Gun Gun! "Which by the time this was coming out of Sammy's mouth it looked like Elyena had already taken directive toward that threat! 

"Gabe! Keys!...Keys right under me! Come on Bro, Come on!!"


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo slid over to the driver's side of the truck and readied himself for a pickup and a fast get away.  He scanned both sided of the highway berm to see which would be the best to swing around and toward the accident.  

When he figured that out, he started moving the vehicle into position.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

_Outside the Prisoner Transport Truck_

Kyle made his way to the front of the truck.  His speech and appearance were great.  He seemed to fall right into the role.  It was almost as if he had actually become that person.  Jenn was right there beside him.  Her eyes were moving taking in the large, overturned truck. She could hear noise inside but nothing she could make out.  

Both men in the truck cab were unconscious.  They had no radios, no weapons and the equipment inside had all been shot up.  However, there was no one around who could have done that.

Lorenzo took control of Sammy's truck.  Lorenzo was trying to get a 'feel' for the area and all he felt was confused.  He just didn't know if that was natural or something he was picking up on. _...."Gun...Gun Gun!"_  Now that had to be form them!  

Corey watched the truck from his view point.  He heard machine gun fire and saw the flames.  There was so much to see.  For some reason he found himself staring at the top of the truck.  Or rather, the side of the truck that was now facing up.  Suddenly, there was a man there!  But, it was almost like he had been there all along.  He was dressed in black leather and shiny silver and he had a helmet that covered his features.  Before Corey could say anything, the man had placed a device on the side of the truck and jumped down behind it.  _He's fast!  Really Fast!_  Corey somehow knew the man had moved at super speed although he was not sure how he had managed to see him.




_Inside the Prisoner Transport Truck_

Everything happened at once.  

Gabe managed to pull a hand free from his battered manacles....  Sammy yelled Gun!...  Eleyna, Gabe and Andrew saw the guard pull his gun from his holster....  Catherine began to sit up....   Sammy yelled that there were keys below him....  Eleyna and Gabe both glanced at the keys laying near them....  A loud sound came from above them like something had dropped onto the truck....  The guard brought his gun up....  The lights and everything else electrical inside the truck went off....   Total blackness filled the truck.... The lights on the collar restraints blinked off.... The manacles fell from everyone's hands....  Two gunshots were heard.... .Gabe felt something hit him in the arm and it really started to hurt...



{OOC} Gabe has been shot once in the arm.  Don't worry about damage, yet.  We will deal with that soon enough.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

Without a better plan and not seeing anyone around Jen heads for the doors to look for a way to open them.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp: 2/2*

Kyle glances back and forth taking in the mayhem. "Jenn, stay close, I've got a bad feeling about this. Gabe! Sammy! Eleyna! Andrew! Are you alright?!" She calls out as her eyes sweep back and forth.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 24, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Inside the Prisoner Transport Truck_
> 
> Everything happened at once.
> 
> Gabe managed to pull a hand free from his battered manacles....  Sammy yelled Gun!...  Eleyna, Gabe and Andrew saw the guard pull his gun from his holster....  Catherine began to sit up....   Sammy yelled that there were keys below him....  Eleyna and Gabe both glanced at the keys laying near them....  A loud sound came from above them like something had dropped onto the truck....  The guard brought his gun up....  The lights and everything else electrical inside the truck went off....   Total blackness filled the truck.... The manacles fell from everyone's hands....  Two gunshots were heard.... .Gabe felt something hit him in the arm and it really started to hurt...




Gabe cried out as he felt the impact, reaching up with his free hand. His fingers came away sticky with his own blood. _'What? I..I was shot?'_ Then the brief incomprehension was over and Gabe felt the searing pain of the gunshot wound sweep over him, making him shiver uncontrollably. His breath coming in brief gasps, Gabe felt for the keys with his free, still bloody, hand, trying to focus on ignoring the pain long enough to find them. _'They were here, right? Right? I can't see anything...oh, God..I never knew how much getting shot could hurt! Is everyone else OK? Is..'_ "Eleyna!" Gabe shouted out, suddenly worried about who the other shot could have hit. His voice was worried and the undercurrent of pain was evident. _'Please be OK..'_


----------



## kid A (Nov 24, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

After it went black, Eleyna felt the manacles drop from her hands.  As if by instinct, she crouched down low and checked her collar.  But, it was still in place around her neck.  _C'mon!_

Clawing at her collar, trying to find a release of some sort, Eleyna was preoccupied for a moment until the two gunshots went off.  The guard had fired blindly, but she hadn't heard anything else after that.  No impact, no screams.  The sound of the gunshots inside the truck had been deafening.  _Did they hit someone?_  Her ears still ringing, she immediately reached around for Gabe.  "Gabe?  Are you okay?  Sammy?  Is everyone okay?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle glances back and forth taking in the mayhem. "Jenn, stay close, I've got a bad feeling about this. Gabe! Sammy! Eleyna! Andrew! Are you alright?!" She calls out as her eyes sweep back and forth.




"Hey smart one I'm the one who can soak up attacks, allread forgot about that."
She doesn't think it is the time to add that she has absolutly no idea how much damage she can actually take as she continues to search for a way to open the door.
"How the hell do you break an armored truck up?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Hey smart one I'm the one who can soak up attacks, allread forgot about that."
> She doesn't think it is the time to add that she has absolutly no idea how much damage she can actually take as she continues to search for a way to open the door.
> "How the hell do you break an armored truck up?"



"Me, personally? I'd use a plasma cutter.." Kyle says as she continues to look around, suddenly realizing being a 'mock FBI' agent had it's drawbacks if someone else made the first move to help the others.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Me, personally? I'd use a plasma cutter.." Kyle says as she continues to look around, suddenly realizing being a 'mock FBI' agent had it's drawbacks if someone else made the first move to help the others.




With some effort Jen resists poking Kyle in the ribs, it would realy ruin the show for anyone seeing them. Plus she is still irritated by "her" new look.
"So what do we do? Knock?"
She stays behind Kyle in case someone opens the truck from the inside. Guards should feel more happy then seeing him first.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2004)

*Kyle Graham HP 2/2*

"Jenn, stand back." Kyle says as she looks around. "I'm not sure we're the only ones out her." she says as she walks up to the back of the van and hammers a fist on it. "Hello inside, this is Special Agent Valerie Dobson! Is anyone inside able to hear me?"


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo edged the truck closer to the action, going around several vehicles on the burm of the highway.  He tried to keep Jennifer, corey, and whoever Kyle was in his sights.


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As the shots fired Sammy's ears rang. The only thing he could hear for a few moments had been the quick tempo of his own heartbeat. He could'nt hear his breathing, he could not see anything, hear anything. With it being completely black and being deaf... the silence, the dark was deafning. Sammy's eyes were so wide trying to see something a figure, something from the truck, anything. The only good thing so far, was that the blood had stopped from his face. He had known this because it was no long running into his eyes. Sammy had felt something else too. His hands were free! 

"Guys! If you can hear me....get the guard!!" He didn't know if anyone could hear him. For all he knew they were as deaf as him. He had tried to redirect his voice by yelling away from his direction. Sammy also had moved out of the same position he was sitting before the lights went out. He could remember were everyone else was and he had known they could do the same with him. He pulled and yanked at the velcro around his feet.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 24, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Her ears still ringing, she immediately reached around for Gabe.  "Gabe?  Are you okay?  Sammy?  Is everyone okay?"




Suddenly, Gabe stopped his frantic scrabbling. He didn't know how, but he could _see_ the inside of the truck; the guards, the shapes of the other kids, all outlined as if in silhouette..* Furthermore, every sound in the truck was suddenly much louder! Gabe cried out for a moment before he instinctively muted the noises down to a manageable level. _'If my hearing's back up to that level, then that means..my powers are back! But how the heck am I doing this? I can see in the dark now?'_ Overwhelmed by this new development, Gabe clutched at his collar, trying to wrench it off while it was powerless..and suddenly, a dull humming noise arose from his hands, permeating the truck.** _'What the...?'_ In a hoarse voice, he cried out in response to Eleyna; "I'm OK! Move towards my voice!" The resonating hum continued to reverberate around the truck, a very faint glow of energy outlining Gabe's hands. He thought he felt the collar weaken..or was it just his imagination? Gabe was feeling so dizzy from the gunshot wound that he just wasn't sure anymore.


*(Since Gabe's powers are now back, his Blindsight feat starts working!   )
** (Gabe semi-unconsciously activates the Disintegration power of his Sonic control, targeting the collar. I don't have my book atm, but I believe it loses 4 hardness a round until it's destroyed or Gabe stops trying to Disintegrate it.)

(OOC: Nuke, if there's any problems with this post, let me know and I'll edit it.)


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 25, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey was shocked into inaction for a moment when he saw the person on the truck.  _He's moving really fast.. just like me.  I hope he's here to help._  Unsure of how to help, Corey snuck closer to the wreck and tried to spot the strange figure again.

Hide +11
Move Silently +10
Spot +5


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 25, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Sighing in frustration from the lack of answers, she pulls out her kit and sets about setting up the 'lock picker' from the gear she got at the mall and her dad's modular electronics. "Keep an eye out Jenn, this doesn't smell right somehow." she says as she smoothly moves to set the 'picker in place and try opening the door.


OOC: Going to use the gadget power to 'pick the van's lock and relese the others like we had planned, still not sure that things are as kosher as they seem.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Sighing in frustration from the lack of answers, she pulls out her kit and sets about setting up the 'lock picker' from the gear she got at the mall and her dad's modular electronics. "Keep an eye out Jenn, this doesn't smell right somehow." she says as she smoothly moves to set the 'picker in place and try opening the door.
> 
> 
> OOC: Going to use the gadget power to 'pick the van's lock and relese the others like we had planned, still not sure that things are as kosher as they seem.




With a very self assured move Jenn turns to cover Kyle, looking totaly sure that nothing could harm her. She's not but style over substance...
"You don't really have a plasma cutter do you? Something is so wrong here. Correct me if I'm wrong but cars don't just fall sideways for no reason in my memory. Well unless I drive... ."


----------



## kid A (Nov 26, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _..."I'm OK! Move towards my voice!"..._




Eleyna moved slowly, arms moving away from the floor of the truck and trying instead to find Gabe.  Eventually, after she found him, Eleyna crouched down beside him.  "Oh, Gabe, thank god you're okay!  I..."

Her hand had fallen on his shoulder, and she felt something wet.  And sticky.  "Gabe?  Gabe, are...  are you b-bleeding?"  If her powers returned gradually, she never felt it.  All she knew was that she had suddenly realized the emptiness was gone.  She felt an intense pain in her stomach, and her head was throbbing again.  It was the same pain she had been feeling for the last year, only now she knew that it was different.  She could...  redirect it somehow.  _Release it._

"Hold on, Gabe!  Please, just..."  Fear filled her.  She was scared.  For Gabe.  For the others.  For herself.  She didn't think, not really.  All she knew was that she had to get him out of there.  Standing up, Eleyna groped for the nearest wall.  Tears filled her eyes, but her vision was unaffected due to the darkness.  Finding it quickly, she kept her left hand on the truck while her right was pulled back into a fist behind her.  First, she focused.  The pain inside her swelled, and everything moved in slow motion.  Her fist rocketed forward.  She clenched her teeth.  Braced for the impact.  _Just like the street before.  Hit it.  Destroy it.  Release!_

Her fist slammed into the wall of the truck...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 26, 2004)

Instinctively, as, soon as Andrew felt the manacles faling down, he stood up and jump in direction for the guards, like if he was about to get the ball carrier down. That man was shooting blindly and was a danger for everyone. He needed to be taken out of action before someone gets hurt.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 26, 2004)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> With a very self assured move Jenn turns to cover Kyle, looking totaly sure that nothing could harm her. She's not but style over substance...
> "You don't really have a plasma cutter do you? Something is so wrong here. Correct me if I'm wrong but cars don't just fall sideways for no reason in my memory. Well unless I drive... ."




"Well you did ask how I would do it," Kyle says as her hands fly back and forth punching in commands, connecting leads and working on opening the door. "Well, remember you're talking to the only person not allowed in the metal shop. And as for the car, it was just the one time right?" grins a very 'kyle-ish' grin as she works. "Besides, you know heavy the oxy-acetalene tanks are?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 26, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well you did ask how I would do it," Kyle says as her hands fly back and forth punching in commands, connecting leads and working on opening the door. "Well, remember you're talking to the only person not allowed in the metal shop. And as for the car, it was just the one time right?" grins a very 'kyle-ish' grin as she works. "Besides, you know heavy the oxy-acetalene tanks are?"





"Hey Kyle is back. Allready wondere where you've gone."
She turns back to give him one of her beaming smiles. 
Until he asks a question...
Blinking she turns to him again...
"The wha... oh, never mind."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 27, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Hey Kyle is back. Allready wondere where you've gone."
> She turns back to give him one of her beaming smiles.
> Until he asks a question...
> Blinking she turns to him again...
> "The wha... oh, never mind."



"Well, I've always been here, just figured you want me to keep quiet till I ain't in 'freakishly weird' form." she says as she continues to work on the lockpick gear. "Not to mention..well, trying to stay focused. Believe it or not, I can occassionally take things seriously. Just figured that after the bit coming home from school, that well maybe I should give you some space, somehow turning into you pretty much killed my chances for a date, but I want to at least stay a friend.." she continues to work, not looking at Jenn while she works.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 29, 2004)

_Outside the Prisoner Transport Truck_

Corey edged around the overturned truck and stopped suddenly as the man he saw leap from the truck stood behind it.  He was taking apart one of the sub-machine guns and reloading the second.  As he pulled a small device out of his belt, he looked up at Corey.  The light from the flames danced off the reflective surface of his helmet.  His visor hid his eyes, completely.  "Vinyard!  Get back in the truck with Reynolds, Now!  You're going to get hurt!"  Corey watched as the man who knew his name rushed passed him to the front of the action.  He seemed to have a heavy build but, his uniform was made up of leather and armor so who really knew.

Lorenzo had watched Corey sneaking around the truck.  He was too far to call back at this point.  As he watched Corey move behind the truck, someone quickly came back around the corner!  He was fast, in fact Lorenzo could not really make him out until he stopped moving.

Kyle readied his device and moved forward to hook it up to the truck door.  Jennifer was starting to get cold.  It was getting darker as the sun set and a slight wind had picked up.  The flames lit the area as well as the headlights from the traffic that had stopped.  Both Kyle and Jennifer jumped as there was suddenly someone standing in front of them at the truck door.  He looked like some kind of space warrior in black leather and silver armor.  He had a helmet that covered his head and had set some kind of device onto the door lock mechanism.  He looked over his shoulder at them while he prepared his device.  "Allen.  You, Vinyard and your girlfriend need to get out of here.  Once this truck opens up you will not want to be anywhere around."  His voice was deep and clear.  

A large thud could be heard from inside the truck.  It almost seemed like the truck shifted slightly.  Something big was trying to get out!

Two police cars could be seen coming towards the accident scene.  They were a minute or two away but, their lights could easily be noticed in the distance.




_Inside the Prisoner Transport Truck_

Andrew managed to wiggle his way free.  He moved across the darkness of the truck and placed his shoulder deep into the police officer's gut.  He heard the man gasp and then they both hit the side of the truck and fell to the floor.  The officer stirred without making any attempt to get up.

Gabe groped through the darkness for the keys Eleyna and Sammy had noticed.  he found them and did his best to get back to Sammy and release him.  He thought it was odd that the lights had gone out but he could make his way around rather well.  Kind of like "stage darkness" on tv or a play.  As he worked at Sammy's harness, his neck restraint fell to the floor in several pieces.

Eleyna hauled off at the side of the truck with everything she had.  Every single bit of emotion and frustration form the last day had been placed into that punch.  She did not notice it but when she hit the truck, it actually shifted slightly.  She did hear a large crack and then a few seconds of quieter crackling.  Kind of like when you would break a large piece of ice.  

Catherine began to scream.  It was not real loud but she was trying.  "Get me out!  Get me out of here!  They're going to kill me!"


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 30, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Outside the Prisoner Transport Truck_
> 
> Corey edged around the overturned truck and stopped suddenly as the man he saw leap from the truck stood behind it.  He was taking apart one of the sub-machine guns and reloading the second.  As he pulled a small device out of his belt, he looked up at Corey.  The light from the flames danced off the reflective surface of his helmet.  His visor hid his eyes, completely.  "Vineyard!  Get back in the truck with Reynolds, Now!  You're going to get hurt!"  Corey watched as the man who knew his name rushed passed him to the front of the action.  He seemed to have a heavy build but, his uniform was made up of leather and armor so who really knew.




_What the..?  Lotta good the ski mask did.  Should I listen to him?  He must have  attacked the truck, so maybe he really is.. and we're just in his way. _ 
Corey sprints back to the truck and hops into the passenger seat next to Lorenzo.  "There's some guy out there attacking the truck, and he knows our names.  He said to stay here so we don't get hurt."  His voice takes on a bashful tone at the last sentence.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 30, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson AKA Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Who the hell are you?" Kyle says as she looks up from her work. "We're not leaving without our freinds, mister." she adds grimly, her sense of honor coming to the fore. "I'm not letting them get shipped off to the camps like some sort of ..untouchable." she continues.


(OOC: Kyle's stubborness is kicking in)


----------



## kid A (Nov 30, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Eleyna hauled off at the side of the truck with everything she had. Every single bit of emotion and frustration form the last day had been placed into that punch. She did not notice it but when she hit the truck, it actually shifted slightly. She did hear a large crack and then a few seconds of quieter crackling. Kind of like when you would break a large piece of ice._




Eleyna had made a dent.  Literally.  Her hand throbbed from the punch, but she realized that there was no injury.  Just pain from the impact.  _Well, that's a nifty trick!_  Noises came from inside the truck.  There was a dull thud...  it sounded like someone had gotten hurt.  Turning her head in the darkness, Eleyne called out.  "Gabe?  Sammy?  Andrew?  Catherine?  Are you guys alright?"  

All of a sudden, Catherine started yelling.


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As Sammy hung there in the dark his hearing was slowly coming back. It was still so dark. He had been struggling to free himself when he had heard a thud to his right. Then a massive wham that rocked him slightly. 

"What the hell's goin' on guys? Anyone? Then while in mid panic in pitch black he felt someone grab ahold of him.  "AAAhhhh wh-what who the hell are you! Gabe? Eleyna? Andrew?"

During a brief pause Sammy had heard Catherine screaming.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 30, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well, I've always been here, just figured you want me to keep quiet till I ain't in 'freakishly weird' form." she says as she continues to work on the lockpick gear. "Not to mention..well, trying to stay focused. Believe it or not, I can occassionally take things seriously. Just figured that after the bit coming home from school, that well maybe I should give you some space, somehow turning into you pretty much killed my chances for a date, but I want to at least stay a friend.." she continues to work, not looking at Jenn while she works.




"Wow, you've got guts."
He can't see her face but she actualy looks pretty impressed while she cheks the souroundings.
"Don't know what's more impressive, telling me that at all or doing it right here."
She starts to grin at the absurd situation.
"Tell you what, I'll think about it once we're out of here and my pulse is back to normal."
She just starts to say more then the stranger appears and interupts them.



> Allen. You, Vineyard and your girlfriend need to get out of here. Once this truck opens up you will not want to be anywhere around." His voice was deep and clear.




At first she spins around to give the strunger a punch to the guts, thining it must be some cop. His words stop her long before that though.
[clor=cyan]"yeah sure and you're going to take on the cops alone?"[/color]
She moves to Kyle's side.
"You know with that truck they'll get carried nothere. I bet this guy is the one responsible for it's current positon. Let's move, if I'm wrong we can still kick his ass."
_Or try, unlike us he looks as if he knows what he's doing._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 30, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Well, for some reason working here with the possiblity of getting shot has pretty much made me toss a few petty fears aside." glances up at the stranger. "Mister, I don't know who the hell you are, but I promised that my friends would be freed. You going to do that, say so other wise stay the hell out of the way and let me put my illgotten prankster skills to something decent for a change."


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> "There's some guy out there attacking the truck, and he knows our names.  He said to stay here so we don't get hurt."




_'Wow, Core got back here in a hurry,'_ Lorenzo thought.  Lorenzo scanned their surroundings, trying to look for any trouble.

"That's probably some sound advice, bud," Lorenzo replied.  Lorenzo saw the familiar red and blue flashes in the distance.  "Hope, Jen and Kyle get the others and get moving, we're about to get some company.  So, the guy out there knew our names . . . too weird."

_'Maybe the dude's got telepathy like me,'_ Lorenzo thought.  He tried to concentrate on the thoughts on the stranger, see if he could get any clues.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 3, 2004)

Andrew quickly search the guard, removing his weapon, so he would be now totally harmless, not like he looks like dangerous. "The last guard is out of action!" He then follow the scream of Catherine. 

When he is next to her, he tells her. "You may think we will hurt you because we are mutant, but that's not true, not for me. If you stay here, those guard may keep you to hide their mistake and failure. You have to get out of here and find somewhere safe, and I am really not sure it will be with us. Go find some media. When you'll have told what treatment you have recieved, the government will have no choice than to let you leave and live peacefully. But don't stay here. Run as soon as you can."

He stands up and starts to speak to the others. "Gabe, Eleyna, Sammy. You are all right? I'm fine. Someone can make something out of this darkness? We have to get out of here."


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 3, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe finished freeing himself and Sammy and slumped back against the wall of the truck, breathing hard. _'This is going to hurt so much once the adrenalin wears off..'_ He flinched as a fresh bolt of pain jabbed at him with the movement of his injured arm. With a grunt, Gabe hoisted himself up, moving over to where Eleyna stood and putting a soft hand on her shoulder. He spoke quietly. "We're all OK, and the guards are down. But we need to get out of here before anyone else arrives." 

Gabe stretched out his uninjured arm, hand open, palm pointed at the wall of the truck where Eleyna had struck it. He closed his eyes, trying to concentrate despite the throbbing pain in his shoulder. Suddenly, there was a sound that was something like a deep bass _thrum_, low enough to rattle teeth and something like an explosion. Eleyna felt something pass through the air close to her, and the wall of the truck buckled slightly more under the impact.  Gabe let out a shuddering breath, slumping slightly, and put his hand to his head. His breathing was laboured now, the exertion of trying to use and control his abilities adding to the pain and blood loss due to his wound.

_'Whoa. Head rush.'_ Gabe spoke softly, enunciating clearly. "You know..on second thoughts, maybe I'm not doing so great." With that, his legs gave way and he slumped down, supporting himself with his good arm and trying not to pass out from the nausea. Rambling slightly, he continued speaking. "Hey, getting shot's more painful than you'd think. But the pain kind of comes and goes. Weird, huh? Oh, and you know what? Seems I can see in the dark or something. Didn't know I could do that."

(OOC: Disintegrate on the wall of the truck where Eleyna punched it.)


----------



## kid A (Dec 3, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _'Whoa. Head rush.' Gabe spoke softly, enunciating clearly. "You know..on second thoughts, maybe I'm not doing so great." With that, his legs gave way and he slumped down, supporting himself with his good arm and trying not to pass out from the nausea. Rambling slightly, he continued speaking. "Hey, getting shot's more painful than you'd think. But the pain kind of comes and goes. Weird, huh?"_




She jumped when Gabe set his hand on her shoulder.  "Gabe?  How did...  Can you see in here?"  Her sense of direction was gone now that she had spun around.  Eleyna didn't know where exactly she was facing.

After he spoke, she felt him use his powers.  It was...  strange.  Then, he fell, setting her in a firghtful panic.  Eleyna lowered herself down beside him, wrapping her arms around him gently.  "Gabe!  Just...  just hang on, okay?  I'll get you some help!  You're gonna be okay!"  Tears began to surface.  _please don't take him away from me, please!_


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy had never been so relieved to be free. And just like that the guy that set him free had no longer been there. 

"Gabe? Eleyna, whats wrong with Gabe? He sounds bad. Andrew, Gabe is down, I think! How's you and the Mrs.? Eleyna, say something....help me get over to you guys. We all gotta split...together."


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 4, 2004)

_Inside the Prisoner Transport Truck_

Catherine pulled back from Andrew's touch.  She listened to his words but did not speak.  She just stayed curled up on the floor.   The guard Andrew had slammed into started to moan slightly along with another guard who could not be seen.   Andrew could easily find his way to the others, following the sounds they were making.  He stumbled and tripped a few times.  

Sammy was trying not to panic.  This was more excitement than he had ever imagined and he could imagine quiet a bit.  He shuffled along and softly kicked Eleyna's foot.  Leaning down to try and see what was wrong with Gabe his hand slid into a six inch whole in the wall.  Gabe was able to keep his wits about him but other than walking slowly he did not think he would be very useful.  Eleyna tried to help Gabe up but realized she could not do it alone. 

A large sound could be heard from inside the walls of the truck.  It sounded like a large mechanism was being released.  Huge gears must have been at work to make the sounds they heard.  Then the circular door that had been the hatch on the roof, opened outwards from the wall next to them.  Light made it's way into the truck and total disaster inside could finally be seen by everyone.  

The guards had been thrown to the four sides of the room.  Catherine sat crouched behind a counsel a few feet away from them.  Blood could be seen on Gabe's left arm, above the elbow.  His uniform was torn and bloody at that spot.  

A large man stood in the doorway.  His features could not be made out due to the light all being behind him.  He reached a gloved hand into the truck.  "Let's go!  We have no time to waste here, we've got to get you kids out of here now!"  His voice was deep and commanding.  After he spoke, sirens could be heard in the distance.  A few shapes could be made out behind him.  There looked to be one or two women with him.




_Outside the Prisoner Transport Truck_

Lorenzo watched everything that he could.  He had trouble watching the strangers moves and had no luck at all reading his thoughts.  He kept a real close eye on the police cars that were getting closer.  He quickly looked at Corey and said, "Gabe's been shot!"  

Corey was intrigued by the man who could move like him.  He wondered if there was some connection.  He saw the truck door open and held his breathe waiting to see his friends step out.

The armored man did not look at Kyle or Jennifer while he worked.  "I'm the Swede, that's all you need to know right now."  He paused for a moment as a small bubble seemed to pucker on the surface of the truck.  It was almost like someone inside truck was pushing out against the metal.  

"I have a large, silver s.u.v off the roadside over there.  You need to all get in it and take it to my hideout.  There is a g.p.s. system that will take you right to.  You can't be tracked while you're inside of it.  Plus, they are gonna figure out that's Donaldson's truck at some point."  He pushed three buttons on the device he had and stepped back.  There were several deep sounds from within the truck and then the hatch in front of them opened smoothly as if it was programmed to.  

The Swede looked at Jennifer and Kyle and then spoke.  "You ready."  It was more of a statement than a question.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Outside the Prisoner Transport Truck_
> 
> Lorenzo watched everything that he could. He had trouble watching the strangers moves and had no luck at all reading his thoughts. He kept a real close eye on the police cars that were getting closer. He quickly looked at Corey and said, "Gabe's been shot!"
> 
> ...



"Fine, we'll do that.." Kyle says as she looks around, "But we're going to want better answers than that eventually." She looks to Jenn. "Ready to get the gang and get going Jenn?" she asks as she collects her gadgets and tucks them away in the jacket. "Handy bit of outerwear, have to find the guy version after I change back." she mutters.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 5, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Fine, we'll do that.." Kyle says as she looks around, "But we're going to want better answers than that eventually." She looks to Jenn. "Ready to get the gang and get going Jenn?" she asks as she collects her gadgets and tucks them away in the jacket. "Handy bit of outerwear, have to find the guy version after I change back." she mutters.




"Allways ready."
It's working, they are actualy having a chance to save their schoolmates. She grins softly as she realizes her luck is with her again. Life is just great. With a dramatic spin (allways conscious of her moves) she runs of to search for the s.u.v.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 5, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey's eyes never leave the group at the truck.  "Maybe.. should we drive over and pick them up?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 5, 2004)

"Calm down Sammy, I hear them both talking. Gabe and Eleyna are alive..."

He stops to speaks as the sounds from outside can be heard. He looks aournd and see some light appearing from the opening doors. He sees Catherine next to him. He remarks a shadow on the floor. He looks back at the doors and see the man. He listen to the man.

"Catherine. It isn't safe to stay here. Come with us, just the time you get out of danger. At that moment, I'll make sure you'll have a safe ride home. No one will harm you without getting over me first, I promise. Once with your family, you will be able to speak to your family and contact the media and make sure the mistake that happen to you doesn't ever happen again. I won't force you, so please, I ask you, to trust me one last time. Come on."

He present his hand, gently, and wait for Catherine reaction.


----------



## kid A (Dec 6, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by The Swede*
> _A large man stood in the doorway. His features could not be made out due to the light all being behind him. He reached a gloved hand into the truck. "Let's go! We have no time to waste here, we've got to get you kids out of here now!" His voice was deep and commanding. After he spoke, sirens could be heard in the distance. A few shapes could be made out behind him. There looked to be one or two women with him._




"Sammy!  We're over here!  Gabe's been shot!"  She continued to hold Gabe, gently so as not to worsen his condition.  The blood she found had been on his arm, but in the darkness, she could not see exactly where, or how bad the wound was.  Sammy had just found them when there was a loud grinding sound, and then a brilliant light!  At first, Eleyna instinctively shut her eyes to protect against the blinding glare.  Then, after several blinks, her eyes began to adjust to the new light.  She did not know who the man standing at the door of the truck was, but she definitely recognized some of his friends!

"Jenn!  Zo!"  Before she could continue, the man before them spoke, with great urgency.  Sirens wailed in the background, and she knew they didn't have much time.  Eleyna nodded her head at the mysterious figure, conyeing her understanding.  "Thanks.  We need to get him help," she continued, as calmly as possible - but with great worry in her voice, "He's been shot."  Lowering her head, she spoke softly in Gabe's ear, "Gabe, can you stand?  We've got to get you out of here!"


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_'Nothing . . . '_ Lorenzo thought after not getting anything from the man. _'Crappy mutant power doesn't even work half the time.  Gotta figure out how this stuff works.'_



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> "Maybe.. should we drive over and pick them up?"




"That works for me Core," Lorenzo replied.  "Let's get this party started."

Lorenzo kicks the truck into gear and rolls up to the group of kids, hat pulled down (ROM mask safely tucked in his jacket pocket).  "You guys looking for a lift?"  Lorenzo asked with a wide grin and an air of sarcastic non-chalance.


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy was trying not to panic. This was more excitement than he had ever imagined and he could imagine quiet a bit. He shuffled along and softly kicked Eleyna's foot. Leaning down to try and see what was wrong with Gabe his hand slid into a six inch whole in the wall.




After finally reaching Eleyna and Gabe, Sammy could hear Eleyna's sobbing voice. Hang on guys, we'll get out of here....his sentence had been cut short with his hand pushing through the truck wall..."oh crap!" As the blinding light bursted through blinding him., "ohhh, thats bright!"Sammy rubbed his eyes briefly enough to try to help Gabe. Before Sammy could reach down to help Gabe the hatch of the truck open up with large metal warnings of the gears turning.



> "Let's go! We have no time to waste here, we've got to get you kids out of here now!"





"WHO?....Guys lets not look a gift horse in the mouth...RUN! Come on Gabe!" Eleyna you get the right arm I'll try and handle the left one. Sammy had tore off Gabes left sleeve in half and tied it to Gabe's arm while applying pressure. 

While having Gabe by the arm trying to lift with Eleyna, Sammy didn't know if it was from not eating, or all the stress, but he had become light headed, his arms and hands started to tingle and had slightly developed the shakes. Not to mention his eyes burned from trying to adjust to the emense light.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 6, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Come on guys." Kyle says as she rushes up and helps them out. "We need to get gone and quick, I'm sure someone was monitoring the transport." she glances at the Swede. "Your new friend there says he's got a hideout for us to lie low in." she adds as she motions for Lorenzo and Corey to help out.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 8, 2004)

_Prisoner Transport Truck_

Lorenzo pulled up to the overturned truck so that everyone could pile in.  Someone said something about taking another truck, he was not sure who.  He was flooded with a feelings of panic, surprise, and fear.  He was not overcome by them, he simply knew that was what everyone around was feeling.  Lorenzo also got a better look at the man who had suddenly appeared to help them out.  His thoughts were hidden but his actions were not.

Corey was anxious to see if Sammy was okay, still feeling minor guilt for leaving him at the mall.  It didn't matter that Sammy told him to, he just didn't feel good about it.  

The Swede reached in and helped Eleyna out.  He passed her back to the others.  Eleyna saw Jennifer Allen and Some women who looked like she was a Federal Agent.  She seemed to be part of the crowd but, it was still hard to let herself get relaxed.  She also saw Lorenzo and Corey in Sammy's truck.

Sammy helped move Gabe to the open door, behind Eleyna.  While he guided him, both boys felt an odd sensation.  Gabe felt it in his wounded arm and Sammy felt it in his hands.  It was almost like a numb coldness, except it felt tingly, like a part of the body has just become awake.  They both looked at each other as they noticed it. 

Andrew stood waiting for some sign from Catherine.  She finally looked in his direction to see what all was going on.  Without warning, she leapt at him, knocking him to the ground.  She sat on top of him, beating her fists into his chest.  She had tears streaming down her face.  "No!  You won't do this to me!  You won't leave me!  You won't escape!  You won't get away from me!"

Corey and Lorenzo could both see that the Police cars had gotten much closer.


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Lorenzo pulled up to the overturned truck so that everyone could pile in.  Someone said something about taking another truck, he was not sure who.




"Someone say something about another truck?" Lorenzo asked.  He looked at the approaching police cars, and met Corey's eyes.  " . . . cause it doesn't look like we have much time, let's go!"


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 8, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Sammy! _He's really ok._  Corey can't help grinning beneath his mask. _ Keep it together, first we have to get out of here._  Corey hops out of the truck to make more room for the others. _ Let them go first. I could get out of here pretty easily on my own.  I think..._ 

Then his thoughts are stalled by the spectacle of Catherine attacking Andrew.  What the hell?


----------



## kid A (Dec 8, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna let herself be carried into the truck.  Concern - about Gabe, about the others - was the main thing occupying her mind, but she was so exhausted, she didn't know if she'd even be able to help.  She knew it would be better to let Sammy and their strange benefactor help him into the truck.  Once in the truck, Eleyna found herself surrounded by more than a few familiar faces, and one strange one.  "Zo!  Jenn?  Corey?  What are you guys all doing here?  You guys are mutants too?"  She cautiously eyed the federal agent, "Who's she?"

Momentarily distracted by her schoolmates, her attention was turned back to Gabe once she saw him being helped into the truck.  Eleyna did her best to guide him inside, and pulled him close to her.  She wrapped her arms around him and reassured him, "You're gonna be okay, alright?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 8, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Once in the truck, Eleyna found herself surrounded by more than a few familiar faces, and one strange one.  "Zo!  Jenn?  Corey?  What are you guys all doing here?  You guys are mutants too?"  She cautiously eyed the federal agent, "Who's she?"
> 
> Momentarily distracted by her schoolmates, her attention was turned back to Gabe once she saw him being helped into the truck.  Eleyna did her best to guide him inside, and pulled him close to her.  She wrapped her arms around him and reassured him, "You're gonna be okay, alright?"




Gabe looked up, blinking and looking a little dazed. He felt light-headed, but mustered a weak smile for Eleyna. "It's going to be fine. I'll be OK." Gabe's pale and tired appearance belied his words somewhat, but he seemed sincere. He rested his head on Eleyna's shoulder and spoke again. "But next time we spend time together, I'd really prefer it to be at a theme park or something." Gabe relaxed then, the sudden loosening of his muscles showing he'd been incredible tense. He lent on Eleyna and closed his eyes, drifting into a state of semi-consciousness where the pain in his arm didn't hurt so much. Gabe knew he should be more curious about what was going on, where they were being taken, who had rescued them..but for the moment, he couldn't bring himself to care all that much. Right now, he just wanted to rest.


----------



## kid A (Dec 8, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Gabe*
> _Gabe looked up, blinking and looking a little dazed. He felt light-headed, but mustered a weak smile for Eleyna. "It's going to be fine. I'll be OK." Gabe's pale and tired appearance belied his words somewhat, but he seemed sincere. He rested his head on Eleyna's shoulder and spoke again. "But next time we spend time together, I'd really prefer it to be at a theme park or something." Gabe relaxed then, the sudden loosening of his muscles showing he'd been incredible tense. He lent on Eleyna and closed his eyes, drifting into a state of semi-consciousness where the pain in his arm didn't hurt so much. Gabe knew he should be more curious about what was going on, where they were being taken, who had rescued them..but for the moment, he couldn't bring himself to care all that much. Right now, he just wanted to rest._




His words brought little reassurance - she knew she wouldn't be entirely comfortable until his wound was tended to.  Yet, there wasn't much to do aside from waiting... until they reached their undisclosed destination.  Eleyna was worried, but wherever it was this guy was taking them *had* to be better than Youngstown.

She laughed lightly at his joke, and felt his full weight against her when he relaxed.  "Yeah.  Yeah, that sounds good, " she whispered to him reassuringly.  His body felt good against hers.  Holding him as he rested, Eleyna looked back up to the front of the truck.  "So...  who is she?"  She asked again, nodding toward the female agent.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

She winks. "Trust me, you'd not believe me, so for now I'm just Valerie Dobson renegade FBI agent." she says with a wicked smirk. "I'm here to help though, you'll see."


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

"Glad everyone's okay,"  Lorenzo commented.  "Andrew, Catherine quit screwing around we've got to go! . . . So I didn't hear about a truck?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2004)

Lorenzo said:
			
		

> "Andrew, Catherine quit screwing around we've got to go! . . . So I didn't hear about a truck?"




"Yeah, I am coming..."  Andrew reply to Lorenzo. He turns to Catherine, still extending his hand "Come on, we need to hurry. Please, trust me."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 8, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

"Oh my I've waited a long time to see this. Looks like I've won Catherine, you had your nervous breakdown first."
With a wide smile Jen turns and leaps from the trucl to head for the s.u.v the swede was talking about. She's sure Andrew can handle his "enemy" himself.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 9, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

_There's no way all these people can fit in that truck._



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Oh my I've waited a long time to see this. Looks like I've won Catherine, you had your nervous breakdown first."
> With a wide smile Jen turns and leaps from the trucl to head for the s.u.v the swede was talking about. She's sure Andrew can handle his "enemy" himself.




Corey follows Jen to go find the rumored other vehicle.  "You won?  Because she went nuts?"  _Dad's right, women are crazy._


----------



## Radiant (Dec 9, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> _There's no way all these people can fit in that truck._
> 
> 
> 
> Corey follows Jen to go find the rumored other vehicle.  "You won?  Because she went nuts?"  _Dad's right, women are crazy._




The simple fact that she seems to be quite enjoying the current situation would be enough to call her mad anyway but despite the danger this is fun.
"We've fighting it out for month Corey. Played the game just for entertainment, thought it would end then she leaves anyway. But the bitch-queen just lost forever, even if nothing else comes from this she will be called a mutie lover. In her circle that is as good as dead. I bet her ruined rep is what hurts her the most, she doesn't even think about Andrew, just what it means for her."
She runs on silently for a few steps to catch her breath before grinning at Corey again.
"I know it's not nice but I do feel a certain statisfaction about that situation."
The grin weakens a little as she goes on.
"Plus, if you get real this is nothing. She just has to worry about some stupid comments before she leaves next year anyway. For her that's the end of the world but let's face it for any sane person it is good luck compared to what have come out of this. We're the one's who are really screwed. Let me enjoy myself before that shortsighted doll gets enough wits together to figure that out."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 9, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"I'll take the front passenger seat, " She says as she moves to take the lead of the group. "That way I can play the 'fed' card if we're held up on the way to the house."


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "I'll take the front passenger seat, " She says as she moves to take the lead of the group. "That way I can play the 'fed' card if we're held up on the way to the house."




"Cool, so it's back to your house then?"  Lorenzo asked, slightly confused.  He hadn't really thought about where they were going after they broke their friend out . . . he hadn't really thought that they would succeed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 9, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson, AKA Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle shakes her head. "No, not at first, I think it might be prudent to check out this..'Swede's' safehouse. This whole event speaks of orginazation that might clue us into how come none of us got caught out with a mutant screening before." Kyle glances at Jenn and Corey. "He recognized you both, that tells us something. He KNOWS at least some of us, thought it's understandable he didn't recognize me." She adds with a wicked grin as she slips into the front passenger side seat.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 10, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle shakes her head. "No, not at first, I think it might be prudent to check out this..'Swede's' safehouse. This whole event speaks of orginazation that might clue us into how come none of us got caught out with a mutant screening before." Kyle glances at Jenn and Corey. "He recognized you both, that tells us something. He KNOWS at least some of us, thought it's understandable he didn't recognize me." She adds with a wicked grin as she slips into the front passenger side seat.




Jennifer is still running to the swede's truck.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 10, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> The simple fact that she seems to be quite enjoying the current situation would be enough to call her mad anyway but despite the danger this is fun.
> "We've fighting it out for month Corey. Played the game just for entertainment, thought it would end then she leaves anyway. But the bitch-queen just lost forever, even if nothing else comes from this she will be called a mutie lover. In her circle that is as good as dead. I bet her ruined rep is what hurts her the most, she doesn't even think about Andrew, just what it means for her."
> She runs on silently for a few steps to catch her breath before grinning at Corey again.
> "I know it's not nice but I do feel a certain statisfaction about that situation."
> ...




Corey runs silently for a moment digesting what Jen said.  Without even thinking about it, he easily matches her pace.  Just when it seems like he's not going to say anything in response, he speaks up.  "I guess, b-but you don't seem to think we're screwed." _You look happy if anything._ "Are we?" _ Will I be able to go back home?_

OOC: Corey is also off looking for the Swede's car.


----------



## kid A (Dec 10, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Exhausted from the days events, and stressed about Gabe's condition, Eleyna began to feel her headache again.  Frustration finally overcame her, and she spoke.  "Zo, we really need to get moving.  Gabe is hurt, and the police are coming.  And I am *NOT* going back in that truck!"

Meanwhile, Eleyna watched the strange female agent cautiously, looking for anything unusual from her.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Zo, we really need to get moving.  Gabe is hurt, and the police are coming.  And I am *NOT* going back in that truck!"




"Okay, okay," Lorenzo said, putting Sammy truck in gear and following Jennifer on her way to the SUV.  If he spotted Corey searching, he'll drive to there when Corey points out that he found the SUV.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 11, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey runs silently for a moment digesting what Jen said.  Without even thinking about it, he easily matches her pace.  Just when it seems like he's not going to say anything in response, he speaks up.  "I guess, b-but you don't seem to think we're screwed." _You look happy if anything._ "Are we?" _ Will I be able to go back home?_
> 
> OOC: Corey is also off looking for the Swede's car.




For once she doesn't have a smart answer. She just runs on. In that instant Corey can see something almost no one ever saw on her before. Fear.
As much as she enjoys the entertainment of the moment she knows that what awaits them can't be pleasant.
_We can't go home. These are cops, they will find out who wasn't home during the curfew, they will find out that we bought this stuff at the mall. And Andrew and the rest in the car are allready on file. In time they will know who we are. If the swede doesn't have some trick up his sleeve then we we will probably spend the rest of our days running and hiding from the sentinels. Mutants, that's what being a mutant means._
As perhaps the only kid from school ever Corey sees Jenn blink as she if she had to fight back tears for a split second.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 11, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

_It's just a front.. she's just as worried as I am._  As he realizes this, Corey remembers something he'd pushed out of his mind over the last few hours; she's  just a high schooler too.  Along with the realization comes an almost absurd urge to comfort her.  In the back of his mind, a small voice points out that he's alone (sort of) in the middle of nowhere with one of the hottest girls from his school.  But that also is too absurd for him to think about it for long.  

"We'll.. we'll figure it out later."  To Corey, the words seem hollow even as he says them.


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Helping Gabe into the truck was priority! Sammy's head had spun and spun while latched to Gabe's arm. He could barely walk. For some odd reason, Sammy could feel it. Not only that but there had been so much fear....anger....and concern for...Elyena. All these emotions...crazy stuff had ran though his mind too. Almost like he had lived through Gabe in just a few short seconds. Stress...thats all...hang in there alittle longer.

Sammy had struggled to maintain holding onto Gabe while Eleyna helped him to his seat. Sammy plopped down on the seat beside Eleyna and Gabe just exhausted. Taking a deep breath and wiping the sweat from his brow Sammy had sat there watching Eleyna and Gabe snuggle, wondering all the sudden why the hell... THAT GUY IS WITH *HIS* GIRL!


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 12, 2004)

_Prisoner Transport Truck, Accident Scene_

The Swede finished helping everyone out of the truck and looked back in to see Andrew sprawled on the floor and Catherine beating his chest.  Or at least she was. As suddenly as she began, she stopped, falling to the floor.  The Swede rushed in and carried her out, barking for Andrew to get up and follow.  

Once out of the truck it was obvious that chaos was begining to take over.  Several of the group were in or getting into Sammy's truck and the rest were moving off to find the Swede's truck.  The police cars were getting even closer.

"Ward, take Dent and get her out of here.  She's been shot and is gonna need some help fast."  The Swede handed her over and looked at the approaching cars.  "Get the others into the trucks and  haul tail out of here.  There's no more time for anyone's antics."  With that he was gone.  Lorenzo saw him move and then lost track of him.

While Lorenzo followed the group in Sammy's truck, he had kept an eye on the Swede.  It seemed obvious that he knew them or at least knew of them.  There was just something about him Lorenzo could not put his finger on.  Maybe it was just the fact that he couldn't pick up any thoughts from him.  

In the truck, Gabe was ready to fall asleep one minute and wide awake the next.  When Eleyna looked down to check on his wound, it was gone!  There was a slight blemish there, but otherwise only some tried blood.  No wound.  She looked at Gabe and then Back at Sammy.  Sammy saw that the wound was gone and was just as confused by it as Eleyna.  

Jennifer and Corey moved off the road to find the Swede's truck.  Corey had moved ahead and yelled that he thought he had found it.  Jennifer blinked and Corey was gone!  When she yelled for him, he answered back that he had found the truck.  Almost a minute later, Jennifer caught up to him.  He was sitting inside of an oversized, silver, Expedition-type truck.  It was huge with tinted windows and two antennas on the back.  Jennifer wondered how they were going to start it and then noticed it was already running, it was just that quiet.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 12, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle does her best to keep up with Jenn as she watches the girl dash after Corey. "Man, who is this guy? James Bond?" she asks as she takes in the vehicle.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 12, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey climbs into the passenger seat as he watches Jen approach.  _There's no way I'm driving this thing.  I don't even have a real license yet._  A more pressing concern occurs to him as she arrives.  "Jen, uh, where are we heading?"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 13, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey climbs into the passenger seat as he watches Jen approach.  _There's no way I'm driving this thing.  I don't even have a real license yet._  A more pressing concern occurs to him as she arrives.  "Jen, uh, where are we heading?"




Hair waving, coat flapping Jennifer virtually leaps into the car, her eyes sparkling again and the moment of fear gone as if it had never been there at all.
A wide screen spreads over her face as her eyes wander over the car. Her gloved hands grap the wheel while she stretches her long legs, obviously enjoying the simple size and space her her new toy offers.
"Now this is the thing. Then did I get thrown out of my life and thrown into this movie?"
Taking a second to orient herself she kicks the gears in and drives towards Kyle. She turns to Corey as the car shudders violently. Obviously she has more enthusiam than experiance in driving but it looks like she will manage.
"Corey, this thing rocks! No chance they'll catch up with us."


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Hair waving, coat flapping Jennifer virtually leaps into the car, her eyes sparkling again and the moment of fear gone as if it had never been there at all.
> A wide screen spreads over her face as her eyes wander over the car. Her gloved hands grap the wheel while she stretches her long legs, obviously enjoying the simple size and space her her new toy offers.
> "Now this is the thing. Then did I get thrown out of my life and thrown into this movie?"



_She looks totally at ease again.  How can she do that?_ "You should be in a movie."  Corey says quietly.



> Taking a second to orient herself she kicks the gears in and drives towards Kyle. She turns to Corey as the car shudders violently. Obviously she has more enthusiam than experiance in driving but it looks like she will manage.
> "Corey, this thing rocks! No chance they'll catch up with us."



_There's no way this huge thing can outrun a police car. _ But he keeps his thoughts to himself as he looks back to see how close the flashing lights are.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2004)

"What?" Andrew takes Catherine in his hand and carry her inside the trucks. He starts to look where she has been shot. He touch her chest and try to feel her breath and heartbeat.

"No, please." he say to himself "She's been shot? How can I've miss that? What can I do? Damn, they told us some things. The team medic. Damn, why I can't remember..."


----------



## kid A (Dec 13, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _In the truck, Gabe was ready to fall asleep one minute and wide awake the next. When Eleyna looked down to check on his wound, it was gone! There was a slight blemish there, but otherwise only some tried blood. No wound. She looked at Gabe and then Back at Sammy. Sammy saw that the wound was gone and was just as confused by it as Eleyna._




_What the hell?_  Dried blood was the only thing remaining.  She checked his arm again, trying to decide whether or not she was going crazy.  "Gabe?  You were shot, but there's no wound...  Sammy, do you...  can you see Gabe's gun shot wound?"

Confused and panicked by Gabe's mysterious healing, and the sound of the sirens, Eleyna realized her headache was getting worse.  "Zo, do you have any idea where we're supposed to go?  That guy just vanished!"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 13, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> _She looks totally at ease again.  How can she do that?_ "You should be in a movie."  Corey says quietly.
> 
> 
> _There's no way this huge thing can outrun a police car. _ But he keeps his thoughts to himself as he looks back to see how close the flashing lights are.





"Thanks, I guess."
Not knowing what exactly to make of that she slows down beside Kyle even though "her" new form freaks her out a bit.
"Get in. And look for that gps the swede was talking about. I'm busy keeping us from crashing into a tree. From the look of this thing I'd guess our destination can't be reached by streets."
She shrugs and heads for the prisoner trasnort as fast as possible once Kyle got in.
"Otherwise this day will probably suck. Me's not big on cars but we're probably not driving something fit for a street race right now."


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Zo, do you have any idea where we're supposed to go?  That guy just vanished!"




"Nope, but I'm following Jennifer and Corey," Lorenzo replied.  "I saw Corey disappear over there somewhere and Jennifer is headed in that direction.  I'm thinking that that guy didn't disappear either . . . he's moving really really fast."

_'Maybe that's why I can't read his thoughts - they're going too fast for me to get pinned down,'_ Lorenzo thought.  

Lorenzo tried to project calm, no reason for everyone to freak out.  If he acted calm, then hopefully everyone else would as well.

"I'm thinking things are on an upswing, getting help from a mysterious stranger like that,"  Lorenzo commented.  "Regardless, no worries, we're on the road and that's a plus.


----------



## kid A (Dec 13, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Lorenzo*
> _Lorenzo tried to project calm, no reason for everyone to freak out. If he acted calm, then hopefully everyone else would as well.
> 
> "I'm thinking things are on an upswing, getting help from a mysterious stranger like that," Lorenzo commented. "Regardless, no worries, we're on the road and that's a plus._




Although she couldn't explain why, Eleyna suddenly felt calm.  Her headache had receded, and she replied smoothly, "Yeah.  Okay.  Cool."  Continuing to hold onto Gabe, she allowed herself to relax, leaning back into his weight.  Eyes open to slits, she felt uncharactersitically calm.  Questions came to mind, and despite being chased by police, she felt that it was a most opportune time to talk.  "Zo?  So you guys, like, all came to free us?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Zo?  So you guys, like, all came to free us?"




"Of course, Eleyna . . . 'no one gets left behind'," Lorenzo replied.  "I'm just sorry it took so long . . . there were a lot of distractions and planning to go through before we got here."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle looks out the rear with a relieved look once they pull away. "So, think it's time to shed this identity?" she asks Jenn as she looks for the GPS location mentioned.


----------



## kid A (Dec 13, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> *Originally posted by Lorenzo*
> _"Of course, Eleyna . . . 'no one gets left behind'," Lorenzo replied. "I'm just sorry it took so long . . . there were a lot of distractions and planning to go through before we got here."_




Still feeling very calm, Eleyna replied, "Thanks.  That...  that really means alot to me.  To everyone, I'm sure."  Smiling, she added, "Except maybe Catherine!"  

As Lorenzo drove, she lay against Gabe in a state of alert relaxation.  She allowed her body to rest, but did not let herself sleep, in the event of any run-ins with the cops.  Her eyes roaming the truck, she remembered Sammy sitting on the other side of Gabe.  "How you holdin' up, Sammy?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Hey anything for a dish like you sweetheard." Kyle says with a very familiar smirk that Jenn will recognize as characteristic to the class clown. "Nice to see you smiling again Jenn girl"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 13, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle looks out the rear with a relieved look once they pull away. "So, think it's time to shed this identity?" she asks Jenn as she looks for the GPS location mentioned.




"You make a cute girl but if you don't want any of the others to blast you with some new mutant power you should drop it. Confuses me like hell and I wouldn't think our friends will feel too good around a fed-agent. Knowing it's you is only partly comforting. And pretty wyrd too. Plus, I miss Kyle."
She hits the breaks once they reach the street and waves to Lorenzo in Sammy's truck, signaling him to follow her.
"Hey come on, we know the way! ...I think..."


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

"I dunno, they already saw her, and... er, him.  Uh, I mean.. I dunno."  Corey blushes and devotes his attention to finding the GPS.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "I dunno, they already saw her, and... er, him.  Uh, I mean.. I dunno."  Corey blushes and devotes his attention to finding the GPS.




With a thumb up sign towars Corey Jenn grins at Kyle.
"See what I mean. If it goes on like that someone might even get a crush on you."
She can't help but giggle at the scenarios that go through her mind in that moment.
"On second thought, maybe you should stay like you are... ."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 14, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle blinks at Jenn's comment. "Right." she says after a momnet or two, taking in the teasing component of the comment and the fact that as a Faux FBI agent still might buy them a little time in a clinch. "I'll wait, not like he " points to Corey. "doesn't know who I really am, besides I got someone I like already." looks a bit embarrased , "and just for the record.. changing really hurts either way, so I'll wait."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle blinks at Jenn's comment. "Right." she says after a momnet or two, taking in the teasing component of the comment and the fact that as a Faux FBI agent still might buy them a little time in a clinch.




"Hey you asked. Just don't be surprised if someone gets uncomfortable."



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "I'll wait, not like he " points to Corey. "doesn't know who I really am, besides I got someone I like already." looks a bit embarrased , "and just for the record.. changing really hurts either way, so I'll wait."[/color]
> 
> She just shakes her head and follow whatever course the car leads her on.
> "If it hurts you should leave it. We may need it again and it would suck like hell if you have to go through it for nothing."
> ...


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> "How you holdin' up, Sammy?"




"I thought the time we spent together meant something, Eleyna? Don't you feel what I feel? I thought you did! Why are you holding him and not me!? 
Gabe could feel his heart breaking.....he so loves her. And there she sits holding another man after all the fighting he did to protect her.

She was just like his mother!

His head spun blinks of Gabe; blinks of Sammy. He felt so different, his body felt like it wasn't his. His mind felt split between two pople


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 15, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe sat up, exchanging a confused glance with Eleyna at Sammy's words. He spoke, feeling confused. "Sammy, what are...you..." Gabe trailed to a halt, a thoughtful frown appearing on his face. He looked at his arm and then at Sammy, looking puzzled and pensive. _'When Sammy touched me earlier, the gunshot wound just...went away. And now...I don't get this at all. I mean, he didn't...'_ Gabe started again, still looking thoughtful. "Sammy..how do you feel?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2004)

_Sammy's Truck_

Lorenzo continued to follow the large s.u.v. that Jennifer was driving, although he did wonder how she knew where she was going.  He had no problem talking with the others.  A look back in the rear view mirror showed that one of the police cars had swerved and ran off the road.  The other had approached the overturned transport truck.

Sammy looked at Eleyna and Gabe and blinked.  His mouth was open, moving slightly but, he wasn't saying anything.  He tried to make sense of the thoughts and memories that were flooding his mind.  However, they quickly faded and he sat as confused as everyone else.  Gabe looked down at his healed wound, Eleyna and Sammy followed his gaze.  When asked what happened to his wound, Gabe shared his thoughts.  Sammy looked at his hands and a brief image of Eleyna, strapped in the Transport truck, flew through his mind.  The strange thing was that it was from a different perspective than he had.  Actually, he could see himself sitting behind her.  It was almost like he was seeing her through Gabe's eyes.  

Andrew sat in the back, caressing Catherine's hair and holding a t-shirt over the bullet wound in her leg.  He looked everywhere, panicked.  He wanted to get mad, be angry or upset about what had happened, he just couldn't bring himself to do it.  As tired and upset as he was, he just felt too relaxed to get worked up.   Out the back window he caught a glimpse of two police officers 
approaching the transport truck and opening fire.  He could not make out the shots clearly but, the shots he heard earlier echoed through his head.  He heard the others talking about Sammy and Gabe's wound.  He looked at Sammy and said simply.  "Can you help her?"

Lorenzo listened to the conversation and looked at Sammy in the mirror.  He knew that Sammy's thoughts were confused but, it really felt like he head two different thought patterns going on.



_The Swede's S.U.V._

Jennifer was having a great time driving the truck.  It handled like a dream and the compass had a beacon that made it pretty obvious which way she was supposed to go.  She followed the main road for about twenty minutes and then pulled off onto a dirt road she would never have normally noticed.  

Once off the main road, Kyle realized he probably didn't need to keep the disguise any longer, he just didn't look forward to the pain it was going to cause to change back.  While he thought about how unnatural it felt to transform, like he was forcing his body to do something it wasn't supposed to, Corey brought up the question that had been on all of their minds.

"Who do you think that Swede guy was?  And how did he know our names?"


----------



## kid A (Dec 16, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*

"Uhhh...  Sammy?  Hello?"

Eleyne stared at the boy, a look of confusion on her face.  She really didn't know what was going on with him.  He had seemed alright getting into the truck, but when she had asked him a question, point blank, all he had done was sit and stare back at her.  It seemed almost as though he was thinking about saying something, but couldn't quite put it into words...

"You okay, Sammy?"

Before he had a chance to answer, Andrew spoke up from the back of the truck.  Even more confused, she turned her head to face Andrew and Catherine.  With an inquisitive tone, she asked, "You think _Sammy_ healed Gabe?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> He looked at Sammy and said simply. "Can you help her?"




Sammy had been just exhausted. He must be dehydrated or something. He had felt so strange since jumping in the truck. What had he been seeing? Was he going crazy now too? What if this was like one of those movies were the crazy person thinks everything thats happening is real, only to come back to reality in a nuthouse.

"I must be going crazy." Sammy had whispered have in a daze. His body feeling like he was coming down off of something and then add no sleep. 

"Guns. Getting arrested. Bursting into flames. And when did our school become tactical mutant high? Did you guys know we were mutants?..nevermind don't answer that, I don't care. I just need to lay here a minute."




> With an inquisitive tone, she asked, "You think Sammy healed Gabe?"




Sammy had looked at Eleyna and over to Andrew. He scanned down to see Catherine bleeding. Sammy felt for her. Her face red from crying, her hair had looked like she woke up this morning and just added Elmers glue to it. She looked almost comical. But, not. 

"I did what?" asking with a blank look on his face.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _The Swede's S.U.V._
> 
> Jennifer was having a great time driving the truck.  It handled like a dream and the compass had a beacon that made it pretty obvious which way she was supposed to go.  She followed the main road for about twenty minutes and then pulled off onto a dirt road she would never have normally noticed.
> 
> ...




Someone from school. Must be the one responsible that no mutants have been detected in all this time. Plus he sounded like one of the teachers. Using our last names but still very sure who we are. Can't place the voice though."
She mostly concentrates on driving, a crash now would end any chance of escaping they might have.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2004)

Still caressing Catherine's Hair, he whisper to her: "Please, hold on a bit. It is almost finish for you. We will find a way to heal your wound, dunno what, but you?ll be soon home..."

Still looking at her, he say louder.

"Sammy, if you can help her, please, do it."


----------



## kid A (Dec 17, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _"Sammy, if you can help her, please, do it."_




"So, you really think that Sammy..."

Looking at Sammy, Eleyna spoke to him instead.  "Sammy, did you heal Gabe?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

"Okay, can anyone tell how hurt Catherine is?" Lorenzo asked. "I mean, she's not beating Andrew anymore - which is a plus, I guess.  I can't really stop something to get her treated though . . . with the whole fugitives from justice fleeing from the law thing we have going on."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2004)

Andrew looks at Eleyna... "I don't know... I only need someone that know what to do. I have no idea. And you are the one who brought the idea..."

As he hear Lorenzo, Andrew face start to gain some color. "If she is beating me, it is my problem, not yours. And if we have to move, it would be better that she can move... and think twice too. If she die, who do you think will be responsible of her death in the eyes of the law. Not the guard who shoot out blindly. We have all reason to try to save her, even if the idea doesn't charm you."


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> "If she is beating me, it is my problem, not yours. And if we have to move, it would be better that she can move... and think twice too. If she die, who do you think will be responsible of her death in the eyes of the law. Not the guard who shoot out blindly. We have all reason to try to save her, even if the idea doesn't charm you."




"Easy, Andy, easy,"  Lorenzo said, trying to explain his point of view.  "I just got here to try and save you guys, remember.  Last I saw Catherine was fine and beating on you beside the truck, now she's all pale and quiet-like.  I don't know what happened between those two times.  That's why I was asking."

Lorenzo kept his eyes on the road, only occasionally sparing a glance for the pursuit or his passengers.


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Looking at Sammy, Eleyna spoke to him instead. "Sammy, did you heal Gabe?"




"I....I..uh...can somebody shut Andrew up, geez. His voice is making my headache worse."  After a moment passes he collected himself. "So, Gabe's not hurt anymore? Man, it was like I felt him. Like being him, not like I felt him in the room sorta thing...ya get me?"  Turning to Andrew and Catherine, "if I can fix her I have to at least try, right."  Sammy had said sort of half together.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 18, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Someone from school. Must be the one responsible that no mutants have been detected in all this time. Plus he sounded like one of the teachers. Using our last names but still very sure who we are. Can't place the voice though."
> She mostly concentrates on driving, a crash now would end any chance of escaping they might have.




_Someone from school... that makes sense, it's the only connection between us all.  That, and we all bailed today.  But he knew me even when I was masked - it has to be someone that would really know what I look like, not be going by a picture.  A teacher? _ "This morning, Coach Sheldon saw me ditching gym, and he told me to go get the nurse.  It was like, like he was giving me an excuse to leave."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> _Someone from school... that makes sense, it's the only connection between us all.  That, and we all bailed today.  But he knew me even when I was masked - it has to be someone that would really know what I look like, not be going by a picture.  A teacher? _ "This morning, Coach Sheldon saw me ditching gym, and he told me to go get the nurse.  It was like, like he was giving me an excuse to leave."




"Don't know, the coach has allways been a wyrd bird in my book. You know, he is about the only teacher to call us like we're on a military drill. The swede sounded a lot like that."
She thinks of the swede and tries to picute coach Shelton, to decide if they even have the size to be the same person.
"Kyle, what'cha think? You're a lot more experienced with disguises than any of us."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2004)

Sammy said:
			
		

> "if I can fix her I have to at least try, right."




"Thank you to try." Andrew says. He adds no more words, but stare at Sammy to see what he will do and if it will work.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

_The Swede's S.U.V._

No sooner had Jennifer finished her statement about Coach Shelton then a figure appeared out of nowhere, directly in the path of the truck's headlights.  She saw that is was the Swede and attempted to stop/avoid him.  No sooner did she attempt that and he was gone.  A second later the truck door opened and he was getting in, the truck had never stopped!

"Sorry about that.  We don't really have time to slow down and I don't think I could make it all the way back on my own.  Not before you guys, anyway.  Keep driving, you're doing fine."  He looked around the truck seeing only Corey and the female agent.  "Is anyone going to explain the renegade Fed who joined this little travelling circus?"  He sat back in his seat, obviously staring at Kyle/Valerie.



_Sammy's Truck_

Everyone seemed to get quiet as Sammy leaned forward.  He still looked to be a bit dazed and confused.  Nonetheless, he got closer to Catherine, gently touching her bloody wound.  His eyes closed and it looked as if he was in some kind of minor pain, he kept his hand on her.  When he moved his hand away, her wound was indeed gone.  A small blemish marked the spot along with dried blood.   Everyone looked relieved but before they could say anything, Sammy crawled into a corner, covering his head with his hands.  He told them to keep away and then muttered to himself so lowly that no one could make out his words.  

Lorenzo noticed the s.u.v. ahead of him swerve slightly and the brake lights came on.  Then the inside light came on and the truck picked up speed again.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _The Swede's S.U.V._
> 
> No sooner had Jennifer finished her statement about Coach Shelton then a figure appeared out of nowhere, directly in the path of the truck's headlights.  She saw that is was the Swede and attempted to stop/avoid him.  No sooner did she attempt that and he was gone.  A second later the truck door opened and he was getting in, the truck had never stopped!
> 
> "Sorry about that.  We don't really have time to slow down and I don't think I could make it all the way back on my own.  Not before you guys, anyway.  Keep driving, you're doing fine."  He looked around the truck seeing only Corey and the female agent.  "Is anyone going to explain the renegade Fed who joined this little travelling circus?"  He sat back in his seat, obviously staring at Kyle/Valerie.




With a sigh Jenn watches the swede get in. 
"Nice move."
She's a bit more impressed than that but acting cool is her favourite pastime.



			
				Swede said:
			
		

> "Sorry about that.  We don't really have time to slow down and I don't think I could make it all the way back on my own.  Not before you guys, anyway.  Keep driving, you're doing fine."  He looked around the truck seeing only Corey and the female agent.  "Is anyone going to explain the renegade Fed who joined this little travelling circus?"  He sat back in his seat, obviously staring at Kyle/Valerie.




Making sure she won't crash the far too heavy vehicle into a tree Jenn takes the time to give the Swede a glare.
"How about you tell us something for a change. If I like to keep feds as a pet that's none of your buisness."
She concentrates on the road again, waving to Lorenzo to let him know everything is allright.
"She doesn't eat much, can I keep her?"


----------



## kid A (Dec 22, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Everyone seemed to get quiet as Sammy leaned forward. He still looked to be a bit dazed and confused. Nonetheless, he got closer to Catherine, gently touching her bloody wound. His eyes closed and it looked as if he was in some kind of minor pain, he kept his hand on her. When he moved his hand away, her wound was indeed gone. A small blemish marked the spot along with dried blood. Everyone looked relieved but before they could say anything, Sammy crawled into a corner, covering his head with his hands. He told them to keep away and then muttered to himself so lowly that no one could make out his words._




Despite everything that had happened that day, Eleyna was still mildly shocked by what she saw.  Catherine seemed fine afterwards, but Sammy did not.  Eleyna, her head raised by the startling events, looked in Sammy's direction.  "Sammy, are...  hey, are you okay?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo was concentrating on the SUV ahead and when it swerved and the brake lights hit, he paid even more attention.  He glanced at the road between the two vehicles to make certain he didn't hit whatever they swerved to avoid.

When he glance up again, he noticed Jenn waving.  He flashed his lights once, more to let her know that it was still them behind her and not some bad guys.

"Fun, fun, fun," Lorenzo said quietly, then added, "How about some tunes?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 22, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _The Swede's S.U.V._
> 
> No sooner had Jennifer finished her statement about Coach Shelton then a figure appeared out of nowhere, directly in the path of the truck's headlights.  She saw that is was the Swede and attempted to stop/avoid him.  No sooner did she attempt that and he was gone.  A second later the truck door opened and he was getting in, the truck had never stopped!




_Wow, that was awesome.  Could I do something like that?_



			
				radiant said:
			
		

> Making sure she won't crash the far too heavy vehicle into a tree Jenn takes the time to give the Swede a glare.
> "How about you tell us something for a change. If I like to keep feds as a pet that's none of your buisness."
> She concentrates on the road again, waving to Lorenzo to let him know everything is allright.
> "She doesn't eat much, can I keep her?"



Corey tries to suppress his laughter, so what comes out is a snicker.  He's about to make another comment about pet feds when he glances back at The Swede's unsmiling helmet, and decides to keep his thoughts to himself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 22, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"I don't know if I should be flatter or insulted by that comment." Kyle says as she looks over at the Swede. "Tell you what mystery man, show me yours and I'll show you mine." smirks. "Otherwise just called me the poser or something."


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 22, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe moved slightly towards Sammy, but didn't say anything, thinking that having several people all trying to talk to him at once might just make him feel worse. Instead, he squeezed Eleyna's hand in a gesture of silent support and glanced at her for a moment, then returned his attention to Sammy, looking concerned. _'Maybe healing people hurts him? It's not like any of us know how this works...we didn't exactly get a manual. Still, he doesn't seem to be visibly injured at least.'_


----------



## Velmont (Dec 22, 2004)

"Thanks, I owe you one, Sammy." ON that, Andrew just continu to play in Catherine hairs, looking at her, observing if she was getting better.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I don't know if I should be flatter or insulted by that comment." Kyle says as she looks over at the Swede. "Tell you what mystery man, show me yours and I'll show you mine." smirks. "Otherwise just called me the poser or something."




Despite a lot of things she would so love to say now Jenn bites her tongue to give the Swede a chance to answer. If nothing else she is damn curious where they are headed.
The rest of the questions can wait till later.


----------



## Unicron818 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> Sammy crawled into a corner, covering his head with his hands. He told them to keep away and then muttered to himself so lowly that no one could make out his words.




mmmm...mmhhhhh,,,mooommy...help.....mutants are......tr...tr...trying....to...to...kill meeee.
Sammy had muttered. He could hardly see through her tears, not like he wanted to.

Sammy had wanted to help the others, wanted to answer Eleyna and Andrew....but his
mind was a mess.....a total battle between his life, and Catherine's.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 29, 2004)

_Sammy's Truck_

Andrew watched Catherine carefully.  She seemed to be in a deep, comfortable sleep.   After everything they have been through he wanted desperately to talk to her and assure her all was well but decided to let her sleep.  Sammy sat in the corner muttering.  It sounded like nonsense, almost like he was possessed or something.  Gabe sat close to him without disturbing him.  Gabe and Eleyna simply stared at each other, unsure what else the day held in store for any of them.  

As Lorenzo found some good music to zone out and drive to, he looked back in the mirror to check on everyone.  As he glanced at Sammy he felt like he could see into his thoughts.  The big surprise was that they were not his thoughts.  Not all of them.  It seemed pretty obvious that somehow, Catherine's thoughts and views (no matter how unpleasant) were bouncing around Sammy's head.  Two things were made clear from this.  One was that Sammy was having a hard time dealing with it and probably didn't know what was happening to him.  The second was that Catherine was not a mutant and had no love for mutants.  Any mutants.


_The Swede's S.U.V._

"Well miss, the trouble is that I just risked my life and my mission to save those kids from death, or worse, so I really don't feel like I owe anyone anything right now."  The Swede's words were harsh but he never raised his voice.  His words were very clear through the distortion his helmet created.  "And I have no problem leveling with any one of theses kids.  You, I don't know squat about.  I'm not about to risk everything, just to make you smile when there are more kids out there being torn from their lives just because of an accident of nature."  His tone was definitely harsh.  He glanced briefly at Jennifer and Corey, the rest of the time he stared (or seemed to) at Kyle/Valerie.  "Everyone's fun would be over real quick if I turned this truck around or even dumped everyone off here, wouldn't it."

He sat silently, his body tense, while the others reacted.  Finally he turned and hit a few buttons on the dashboard.  Looking at Jennifer he spoke.  "Take the next left, we're pretty much here."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 29, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _The Swede's S.U.V._
> 
> "Well miss, the trouble is that I just risked my life and my mission to save those kids from death, or worse, so I really don't feel like I owe anyone anything right now." The Swede's words were harsh but he never raised his voice. His words were very clear through the distortion his helmet created. "And I have no problem leveling with any one of theses kids. You, I don't know squat about. I'm not about to risk everything, just to make you smile when there are more kids out there being torn from their lives just because of an accident of nature." His tone was definitely harsh. He glanced briefly at Jennifer and Corey, the rest of the time he stared (or seemed to) at Kyle/Valerie. "Everyone's fun would be over real quick if I turned this truck around or even dumped everyone off here, wouldn't it."
> 
> He sat silently, his body tense, while the others reacted. Finally he turned and hit a few buttons on the dashboard. Looking at Jennifer he spoke. "Take the next left, we're pretty much here."



"Well I'm not about to show who I am till we get a little quid pro qou, but I think this will prove that I'm not any less in the spotlight than the kids." with that she grits her teeth and _shifts form_. Or more accurately she shifts her apparent age, going from late 20s to her teens as her suit changes to match, all the while gripping the dash with white knuckles to keep from screaming. As she finishes she looks over at the Swede with angry eyes and a white face. "Told you wasn't what I said I look liked.." she says as she sags down onto the floor, muscles still burning. "and ..no offense, I don't trust you to tell you who I really am. But.. I was the one who came looking for MY freinds to help them, so I think I showed enough of my props in this game right?" she says as she leans against the door and closes her eyes, savoring the cool glass on her forehead.


----------



## kid A (Dec 29, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Andrew watched Catherine carefully. She seemed to be in a deep, comfortable sleep. After everything they have been through he wanted desperately to talk to her and assure her all was well but decided to let her sleep. Sammy sat in the corner muttering. It sounded like nonsense, almost like he was possessed or something. Gabe sat close to him without disturbing him. Gabe and Eleyna simply stared at each other, unsure what else the day held in store for any of them._




Eleyna was very concerned.  She didn't wish any ill-will towards Catherine, despite the way she had acted in the van.  But the fact that Sammy was suffering as a result of helping Catherine...  it irritated her.  "Dammit, he doesn't seem okay.  Do you guys think it will pass, or...  how... how long do you think he'll be like this?"  Almost by instinct, her hand found Gabe's and clutched it, but whether it was to comfort Gabe or because she needed to be comforted, Gabe couldn't tell.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 30, 2004)

*Corey Vinyard*

As the tension rises in the SUV, Corey just stays quiet and tries to avoid notice.  _I'm glad we're almost there, I'm think I've had enough of here._


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*

"Jeez, get a grip old man. If you stopped this right now you'd have risked your for nothin' now that would be stupid. We're real happy like and cheering that they're out just don't expect us to spill the few edges we might have. But I'm busy trying to drive this monster so you'll get your hug later."
She looks away while Kyle changes, trying hard not to look worried.
"Come on girl that hurts a bit too much for fun, better leave it for times then it's neccesary."



			
				the Swede said:
			
		

> He sat silently, his body tense, while the others reacted. Finally he turned and hit a few buttons on the dashboard. Looking at Jennifer he spoke. "Take the next left, we're pretty much here."




"Got'cha. So what are we heading for? The Batcave?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 30, 2004)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Dammit, he doesn't seem okay.  Do you guys think it will pass, or...  how... how long do you think he'll be like this?"  Almost by instinct, her hand found Gabe's and clutched it, but whether it was to comfort Gabe or because she needed to be comforted, Gabe couldn't tell.




Gabe turned to Eleyna, looking worried. "I don't know." He squeezed Eleyna's hand, though as with Eleyna, it was hard to tell for whose benefit. _'Part of this is my fault. He fixed me, and then...'_ 

Gently, Gabe let go of Eleyna's hand and touched Sammy on the shoulder. He spoke quietly, not really sure what to say, but trying to calm Sammy down with the sound. _'I wish Dad was here. He'd know what to say..he always did.'_ As Gabe spoke, something odd happened; something Gabe himself seemed oblivious of. Gabe's voice subtly changed as he spoke, the timbre altering. While it was still recognisable as Gabe's voice, it also sounded odd..more assured, in some way. It sounded like the voice of an older man, and one not unused to public speaking, or to reassuring someone. It was a comforting, strong voice - one you could place confidence in. No-one in the truck had ever known Gabe's father, but if they had, they'd have recognised the voice as sounding remarkably similar to his..

"Sammy? Sammy, I don't know what's wrong, but I know you're going to be OK. I'm guessing you probably don't know what's wrong either. But it's going to be alright. We're going someplace safe. Whatever's happening, you can beat it. We'll help you, Sammy. We're all in this together now, and we've got to look out for each other. OK? I'm guessing what's happening to you is happening because you healed me and Catherine. I know it's probably frightning, but just try to stay calm. Try and stay focused, and you can overcome it. Just remember, Sammy; it's your power. You're the one in control. You're stronger than this, Sammy."

_'I hope. What am I saying? Why should he listen to me anyway? It's not like I know anything. But I've got to try and help. But what if I'm just making it worse? How do I know?'_ Gabe tried not to let any of his internal doubts show on his face, attempting to appear certain of what he was saying. _'Freaking out and admitting you've no clue what you're doing isn't going to help anyone, Gabe! Just keep it together. Sammy fixed you, and it did something to him. You've got to help him out.'_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Jeez, get a grip old man. If you stopped this right now you'd have risked your for nothin' now that would be stupid. We're real happy like and cheering that they're out just don't expect us to spill the few edges we might have. But I'm busy trying to drive this monster so you'll get your hug later."
> She looks away while Kyle changes, trying hard not to look worried.
> "Come on girl that hurts a bit too much for fun, better leave it for times then it's neccesary."
> 
> ...



Kyle nods. "I know, but I figured it would be easier to show than explain who I was." glares at the swede as best she can while still leaning her head against the window. "And I don't like being the side of the equation with no knowledge of the other side. He has all the info Jenn, I'm the only factor he's not accounted for." She finishes with a shaky breath. "God, this hurts so much."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle nods. "I know, but I figured it would be easier to show than explain who I was." glares at the swede as best she can while still leaning her head against the window. "And I don't like being the side of the equation with no knowledge of the other side. He has all the info Jenn, I'm the only factor he's not accounted for." She finishes with a shaky breath. "God, this hurts so much."




"See, I knew you're smart."
She smiles almost apologizing at the Swede.
"Sorry, we're a pain in the ..., but you've known that from the start I guess so don't complain about it now."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "See, I knew you're smart."
> She smiles almost apologizing at the Swede.
> "Sorry, we're a pain in the ..., but you've known that from the start I guess so don't complain about it now."




"I'm just curious why a non-mutant would go to this much trouble to help out a bunch of mutant kids already in custody." Kyle says quietly. "He's the only non-mutant in the car, I know that much. My senses say that much about our mystery man."


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'm just curious why a non-mutant would go to this much trouble to help out a bunch of mutant kids already in custody." Kyle says quietly. "He's the only non-mutant in the car, I know that much. My senses say that much about our mystery man."




_Yeah right and that's why he can move like the Flash or what?_
Despite her doubts Jenn keeps silent, if Kyle says the guys not a mutant then he's not a mutant. Those strange senses of his had worked reliably so far.
"Tell you what Mr Swede or whatever, we're not anoying you with questions until we reach your super-secret hide out. But you can be sure the others will want answers once we are all there."


----------



## kid A (Dec 30, 2004)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _"Sammy? Sammy, I don't know what's wrong, but I know you're going to be OK. I'm guessing you probably don't know what's wrong either. But it's going to be alright. We're going someplace safe. Whatever's happening, you can beat it. We'll help you, Sammy. We're all in this together now, and we've got to look out for each other. OK? I'm guessing what's happening to you is happening because you healed me and Catherine. I know it's probably frightning, but just try to stay calm. Try and stay focused, and you can overcome it. Just remember, Sammy; it's your power. You're the one in control. You're stronger than this, Sammy."_




Eleyna released Gabe's hand, reluctantly, and watched as he attempted to comfort Sammy.  All at once, she felt so proud of him.  She didn't know where his words were coming from, not with everything that had happened today, but her elation was suddenly overwhelming.  Smiling radiantly, and feeling oddly confident, she added, "It's gonna be okay, Sammy.  We'll stick together and figure this out, okay?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 30, 2004)

"Sammy..."  says Andrew, with an anguish voice. He stare at him, his hand stopping playing with Catherine hairs. He seems to want to add something, but he just doesn't find the words, and dunno what to do either.

_A blessing mixte with a curse... I hope my powers won't be as such._


----------



## Keia (Dec 31, 2004)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo listened to the tunes playing quietly on the radio, and to his classmates as they discussed life in the back of the truck.

"I think I've got a handle on Sammy," Lorenzo said, looking into the rear view mirror.  "He's absorbed the thoughts of those he's healed, and his mind hasn't adjusted to that . . . ."

"The thoughts I'm getting aren't his, they're Catherine's . . . ,"  Lorenzo paused, trying to find a decent way to put into words what he was thinking.  "They're . . . ummm . . . well, I think we are going to have some problems with her . . . let's just say."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 1, 2005)

"Catherine's tought... how possible?"

_If that's true, she is scared... when she will wake up, she will be out of control. She may even become dangerous for us or for herself._

"Catherine is safe from harm. Sammy healed her. We should find a safe place to leave her, before she woke up. She won't be able to understand what is happening. Poor girl, that's been my fault from the start. She shouldn't have been here at all."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

_Sammy's Truck_

Slowly, Sammy's breathing seemed to calm and his rambling became more quiet.  He looked up from his folded arms at those around him and let his head fall back against the seat behind him.  He was physically exhausted from what he had been through.  From the occasional outbursts he had, it wasn't over, yet.

Catherine continued to sleep, although it was not the deep calm sleep she had been enjoying.  She began to turn and move as if she was having a bad dream. 

Lorenzo slowed down as the brake lights came on on the truck in front of him.


_The Swede's S.U.V._

The Swede watched as Kyle altered his current form and changed it back again.  "...unreal..." he muttered softly.  "Looks like you kids do have one over on me.  I don't know who you are but you're not a mutant."  He sat back in his seat, looking slowly at each of the three kids in the truck.  "No problem Ms. Allen.  I'll explain everything I can once we're safely inside."  He pointed to a dirt driveway that led from the road back to an old house that could barely be seen.  It looked abandoned and did not get any better as Jennifer pulled closer and the truck's lights washed over it.

"Heh.  Batcave.  Yeah, I guess you could say that.  Heh."  The Swede actually sounded tickled at her joke.  "Pull around to the side there.  You can pull right into that garage, there's plenty of room for both trucks in there."  Jennifer and Kyle both saw that the garage looked more like a small barn, attached to the house.  Once inside of it, it still looked completely run down.

"Allen and Vinyard, go ahead and get inside.  Ms. non-mutant here can help me get the others inside."



OOC:  Sorry for the unannounced absence.  Sudden computer problems cut me off from anything but email.  All better now.  Well, mostly.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 6, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

_Wow, it's like a real secret hideout.  I wonder if there's tons of computers and stuff in there._ 


			
				The Swede said:
			
		

> "Allen and Vinyard, go ahead and get inside. Ms. non-mutant here can help me get the others inside."



Acting on a whim, Corey responds with the first thing that comes to mind. "Sure thing, coach."  Then he quickly hops out of the car and heads for the house, steadfastly not acknowledging the butterflies that just appeared in his stomach.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

"Sure, why do men allways pick the girl in uniform. Just not fair."
She leaps easily from the s.u.v and heads for the building.
"Come on Cory let's chek this place. If you don't prefer little Miss shapechanger too it is."
She grins at both of them, not meaning a word of what she's saying and just enjoying the show.
_Now that's one cool power Kyle's got running._


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Lorenzo slowed down as the brake lights came on on the truck in front of him._




Everyone's eyes seemed to be on Sammy, until the truck began to slow.  It was then that Eleyna turned her attention forward, to see where they were.  Honestly, she had no idea where they were, although she may have passed it once or twice before travelling.  "Zo?  Do you recognize this place at all?"  Eleyna was moderately worried.  Although they had been freed from their captors, she had no idea where they were or what was happening.  "I just want to know who the hell this guy is, running around freeing mutants like that..."


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Zo?  Do you recognize this place at all?"  Eleyna was moderately worried.  Although they had been freed from their captors, she had no idea where they were or what was happening.  "I just want to know who the hell this guy is, running around freeing mutants like that..."




"Don't know who he is, but he seemed to know us pretty good,"  Lorenzo added.  "As for where we are, I haven't really been in this area for a while.  I had found a place to hang out under the stars and such, back that road a ways . . . couple of months ago.  Really never paid much attention to a place like this."

Lorenzo was looking for someplace to put the truck so it wouldn't be visible from the road . . . or from the air.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 6, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe glanced up at Eleyna and Lorenzo, taking his eyes off Sammy for a moment. "I don't really know what's going on, but at least we're not in a prison cell or mutant camp. Whatever this guy's reasons, he did get us out." Despite his words, Gabe seemed uncertain, glancing around nervously. "I guess we just wait and see." Gabe smiled reassuringly at Eleyna, though he couldn't help looking a little worried. He checked on Sammy again, focusing on seeing how he was doing in preference to really thinking about their situation.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 6, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Actually, I am pretty sure I am a mutant, just something .. unusual." Kyle says in his new 'teen' version of the FBI agent. "The more I think about it, the more I think something is interferring with my main power."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 6, 2005)

Andrew whisper to Catherine. 

"Quiet, lady. You are having a bad dream... it will end soon. Quiet."

Finally arriving somewhere. I hope we will be able to lead her back home or somewhere safe. Keeping her with us, I doubt it is safe for us... ... mutants... we are mutants. And what next. What are my powers? Maybe those who help us escape can help on that too...

He listen to Gabe. After a moment, he answer him.

"Maybe he helps us escape, maybe he will continue to help us, but I think we just found the least of two nigthmares... I suggest we stay on our guards. We don't know what awaits us next... If only Catherine could be elsewhere, it would be a burden less for me." His tone reduce on the last sentence, as if he was thinking aloud..


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Standing up lightheaded, confused, looking about like he was back in the cell. Fear burned in his eyes, it could be seen through the tears. Sammy had looked like he was trying to escape from the people who just helped to free him. He had stopped dead in motion, almost in tense disbelief. Jaw hanging down, looking right at Catherine, asleep, with Andrew.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 9, 2005)

Andrew sees Sammy and tell him "What? Are you alright?" a bit worried.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Between the dizziness and the fact that Sammy was unable to sort himself from herself, the escape, the feeling of standing outside yourself.....when its not even yourself, watching your boyfriend who is a mutant and you hate hold you while you look like your dead.....when its not you. Isn't it?

Sammy screams.."AAAAAAAAHHHHH STOP!! GET OUT ALREADY"
resting on his knees now, Sammy had look up just briefly, "help me....please" before he had rested on the floor. The carpet was rough to the face, yet it had been the most comfortable spot in the world to sleep. He had wanted to fight it, but being this exhausted and emotionally drained it was all he could do.


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Sammy said:
			
		

> Sammy screams.."AAAAAAAAHHHHH STOP!! GET OUT ALREADY" resting on his knees now, Sammy had look up just briefly, "help me....please" before he had rested on the floor.




Lorenzo looked back in the truck at Sammy's outburst.  He had some idea of what was going on in his mind, and he though he had better let him know who he was . . . 

"Sammy!! Listen to me!" Lorenzo said in a commanding tone.  "You're Sam Donaldson, remember who you are.  You're in your truck, you're I'm guessing around 15-16 years old.  You're a guy.  Calm down and let your thoughts sort themselves out.  Everything will be okay."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2005)

_What happening to him... what must I do..._


----------



## kid A (Jan 10, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna rose out of her seat, clutching the headrest and trying to decide what to do.  Everyone seemed to be staying away from Sammy for the moment...  and she couldn't blame them really.  The last thing she wanted was to hurt him more, and without knowing whether or not her touch would affect him, it didn't seem like the best idea to try.  Instead, she opted to follow Lorenzo's way of thinking.  "Sammy, you're alright.  Everything's going to be alright!  We're all here for you, and we'll help you through this, okay?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

_The Swede's Hideout_

As Jennifer and Corey opened the door, light flooded into the garage.  The interior was much better looking than the garage area.  It was well lit and appeared to be a large apartment.  A kitchen, living room and what looked like a bedroom could be seen from the doorway.  The furnishings were sparse but modern.  The tv was large and seemed to have a vcr, dvd and ps4 hooked up.  There was a couch and a recliner and two end tables.  The decor seemed to be native American except for two large swords crossed over a shield above the couch.  The kitchen had a small table with 2 chairs.  There was a fridge, stove and microwave.  




_Sammy's Truck_

The Swede opened up the back door to the truck and reached for Catherine.  "Hand her over, Ward.  I'll put her on the bed inside.  Take anything you need from the truck, you won't be using it again.  Too easy to trace to Donaldson."  With that, Swede scooped up Catherine.  As he walked around the truck he spoke.  "Give them a hand Ms. Dobson, we don't have all night.  These kids have a lot of questions that need answered."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2005)

Andrew gives Catherine to the man, he quickly looks around, but doesn't see anything that he is considering usefull... anyway, he doesn't even know what can be usefull presently, all being confuse in his head. Only one thing is clear in his head, Catherine is his responsability, and so he quickly jump out of the van and start the follow the man.


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

When the truck came to a stop, Eleyna peered out the window, trying to see any details as to where they might be.  When the lights flooded, she saw the garage area and listened as "The Swede" came to the door for Catherine.  She was reaching the end of her patience, and although she was thankful to the man for saving them, she had some questions that needed answered.

They filed out of the truck, and after getting out, she went over to Gabe, to make sure he felt okay after the trip.  "Hey, how you feeling?  Are you still hurting, or lightheaded?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Come on Gabe, Eleyna and Sammy." a teenaged version of the Fed says. "Let's get you out. Sorry we forgot to get you some stuff that isn't in institutional oranage, our plan wasn't beyond trying to get you out, not that we realized The Swede here would be along to help out." she adds with a strangely familiar smirk to her face.


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Come on Gabe, Eleyna and Sammy." a teenaged version of the Fed says. "Let's get you out. Sorry we forgot to get you some stuff that isn't in institutional oranage, our plan wasn't beyond trying to get you out, not that we realized The Swede here would be along to help out." she adds with a strangely familiar smirk to her face.




Before Gabe had time to answer, a familiar-looking teenager, dressed as a federal agent stepped up to them and spoke.  Already frustrated by the lack of answers, Eleyna snapped at her, "Wait, what...  who the hell are you?  What happened to the other agent?  Are you her daughter?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Dude, mellow." she says with a wagging finger that she taps her nose with. "I'm the same person, just with a -13 year adjustment added in." smirks that strangely familar smirk again. "had to prove to Mr. Swede I wasn't trouble and decided NOT to change to my normal form till I get his bona fides. Trust me, I don't think I'll change for a bit yet.. it hurts." motions. "Now Gabe just get over then and kick back, you're free of the whole club fed death camp trip thing for a while."


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Dude, mellow." she says with a wagging finger that she taps her nose with. "I'm the same person, just with a -13 year adjustment added in." smirks that strangely familar smirk again. "had to prove to Mr. Swede I wasn't trouble and decided NOT to change to my normal form till I get his bona fides. Trust me, I don't think I'll change for a bit yet.. it hurts." motions. "Now Gabe just get over then and kick back, you're free of the whole club fed death camp trip thing for a while."




Her head was aching, frustration over all the trauma and unanswered questions taking control of her.  As calmly as possible, she addressed the young girl.  "Look, it's a simple question.  Who are you?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Look, like I said. I'm not telling it where he can hear." Leans over to Eleyana and whispers in her ear. "I will tell you this, I"m really glad you didn't give KYLE a ride this morning."


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Look, like I said. I'm not telling it where he can hear." Leans over to Eleyana and whispers in her ear. "I will tell you this, I"m really glad you didn't give KYLE a ride this morning."




Eleyna's eyes widened, unable to withhold her shock.  Stepping back from him/her, Eleyna looked her over and stuttered.  "Y-y-yeah, o-okay.  N-no, that's fine."  Her head snapped around to look for The Swede, and when she was sure he wasn't looking, she turned her attention back to the other girl and SILENTLY mouthed the word, "Kyle?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna's eyes widened, unable to withhold her shock. Stepping back from him/her, Eleyna looked her over and stuttered. "Y-y-yeah, o-okay. N-no, that's fine." Her head snapped around to look for The Swede, and when she was sure he wasn't looking, she turned her attention back to the other girl and SILENTLY mouthed the word, "Kyle?"




She nods back. "Like I said.. shapeshifting.. but VERY painful. So." gesture over the form she's in. "I'll wait a bit." 

She sits down. "Sorry we couldn't help you out.. took a while to come up with a plan that might work.. Me as Agent Dodson bluffing my way into getting you all turned over to my custody for investigating a mutant 'terrorist' was the best we had. Never know if it would have worked, given his 'swedeness's' appearnece."


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> She sits down. "Sorry we couldn't help you out.. took a while to come up with a plan that might work.. Me as Agent Dodson bluffing my way into getting you all turned over to my custody for investigating a mutant 'terrorist' was the best we had. Never know if it would have worked, given his 'swedeness's' appearnece."




Mumbling under her breath, Eleyna said, "I keep thinking this day won't get any stranger..."

Finding herself without any words to say at the moment, Eleyne mutters a simple "Thanks..." under her breath, and continues walking in with the others.  She wanders over to Gabe and grabs his hand, whispering up to him, "Kyle's a girl now.  As if today couldn't get any more odd."


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 11, 2005)

"Wow, nice place."  Corey walks over to the couch and looks at the swords and shield while he waits for everyone else to come in.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Wow, nice place."  Corey walks over to the couch and looks at the swords and shield while he waits for everyone else to come in.




"Comfy."
Jennifer throws herself on the couch. She's sure they will have a terribly long talk now and she intends to be as comfortable as possible during it. Of course she's sitting in the perfect position to the door, coat wide open, one leg on the couch. If anyone looks at her he would think some professionell photographer arranged the position. 
"Hey Corey, look what Zo brought in. Hi guys, glad you could make it. Couldn't leave you in the hands of the feds now could we."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle moves over to sit on one end of the couch and looks over at Jenn, speaking in a low voice while she looks around. "And Eleyna got the same creeped out look when I told her who I was. So I think it's offical, I got the creepy power here."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle moves over to sit on one end of the couch and looks over at Jenn, speaking in a low voice while she looks around. "And Eleyna got the same creeped out look when I told her who I was. So I think it's offical, I got the creepy power here."




Leaning over Jenn tries not to grin widely as she whispers in Kyle's ear.
"The only think that creeps me out is that I think you start to like being a girl Ms Dobson."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Leaning over Jenn tries not to grin widely as she whispers in Kyle's ear.
> "The only think that creeps me out is that I think you start to like being a girl Ms Dobson."




"Not liking, just not too eager to slip out of form, it hurt like hell just to 'youthen' her up..not telling what it would feel like to change back all the way. As for earlier.. I don't know.." shrugs. "My uncle said I was a natural actor..and I just put it in as a role." looks at her. "I know you're not happy with me.." sighs. "Look, I never meant you to know ..you know..that I liked you. You're in the 'popular' crowd, I know I didn't have a chance with you."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 12, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Mumbling under her breath, Eleyna said, "I keep thinking this day won't get any stranger..."
> 
> Finding herself without any words to say at the moment, Eleyne mutters a simple "Thanks..." under her breath, and continues walking in with the others.  She wanders over to Gabe and grabs his hand, whispering up to him, "Kyle's a girl now.  As if today couldn't get any more odd."




Gabe's standing there with a slightly puzzled expression on his face as Eleyna approaches. As she speaks, he turns, smiling in a slightly uncertain way. "Yeah, I, uh...heard. Not all of it, but bits. I'm going to have to try and get used to this 'super-ears' thing." Shaking his head and obviously putting musings on his powers to one side, Gabe gently squeezes Eleyna hand and smiles at her. "And as to your earlier question, I'm OK. Whatever Sammy did, it really worked. I'm not in a hurry to get shot again, though." Gabe's face clouds for a moment at the thought, but he once again pushes his musings to one side. Leaning close to Eleyna, Gabe whispers "Are you alright? And do you have any idea what happens next? I'd really like to know why this guy rescued us." Gabe's stomach suddenly rumbles and he looks sheepish. "Though, I admit, if he offers us food and somewhere to sleep, I could postpone that question.."


----------



## kid A (Jan 12, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> ...Gabe's face clouds for a moment at the thought, but he once again pushes his musings to one side. Leaning close to Eleyna, Gabe whispers "Are you alright? And do you have any idea what happens next? I'd really like to know why this guy rescued us." Gabe's stomach suddenly rumbles and he looks sheepish. "Though, I admit, if he offers us food and somewhere to sleep, I could postpone that question.."




"Y-yeah, I'm okay.  My head hurts again, and it scares me.  When I got stressed out this morning, my head hurt really bad and that's when it...  when I..."  She trailed off, simply squeezing his hand in return.  "I feel better having my pow...  having them back, but I...  I just don't know how to control them.  It just scares me, is all."

She pulled him over to the couch.  Before sitting down, she scanned the room for anything strange.  Of course, the entire place was alien to her, but nonetheless, she continued to look for anything out of place.  In a hushed tone, she answered Gabe's second question.  "I don't know what to do.  He says he's gonna give us answers, and I've got, like, a million questions, so...  I dunno."

When she saw that everybody was in the room, Eleyna suddenly turned to the Swede and fired at him, "Okay, _'Swede,'_ we're here.  Now tell us who you are."


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 14, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Not liking, just not too eager to slip out of form, it hurt like hell just to 'youthen' her up..not telling what it would feel like to change back all the way. As for earlier.. I don't know.." shrugs. "My uncle said I was a natural actor..and I just put it in as a role." looks at her. "I know you're not happy with me.." sighs. "Look, I never meant you to know ..you know..that I liked you. You're in the 'popular' crowd, I know I didn't have a chance with you."




_I think this falls into the 'none of my business' category._  Corey meanders away from the couch and leans against a nearby wall, wondering if the day can still get stranger.  _Maybe the Swede is actually a robot._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 15, 2005)

_The Swede's Hideout_

The Swede walked inside carrying Catherine's sleeping body.  Without saying a word, he walked through the house, placed her on the bed and closed the bedroom door as he walked back out of the room.  

Sammy shuffled his way inside and grabbed a kitchen chair.  He pulled it into the room but pretty much as away from everyone as he could.  Andrew made his way inside and barely bothered to look around.  His eyes were wide but it was obvious he was worried about Catherine more than anything else.  The Swede walked out into the garage and looked around.  A few beeps could be heard and then the garage door lowered.  He walked back in and stood facing the group.

"Anyone who is hungry can feel free to raid the fridge.  Not a ton in there but plenty to feed the bunch of you.  We'll get down to business as soon as I change out of this outfit."  As he spoke, he reached up and removed his helmet.  The shiny metal and leather costume was a sharp contrast to the older, weathered face of Coach Shelton.  "I'll only be a minute."  With that he walked into a darkened room on the other side of the kitchen.

True to his word, Coach Shelton reappeared in no time.  He was wearing an old U.S. Marines t-shirt and camouflage b.d.u. pants, his bare feet sticking out from under the pant legs.  He got a beer from the kitchen and pulled a stool into the room with everyone.

"We'll start with my story and then get to you kids."  He took a big drink from his can and then set it aside.  "I grew up in Smalltown an joined the Marines a few years after high school.  Everything was still pretty normal at that point.  Then some mutant terrorists killed Senator Robert Kelly and all mutants became outlaws in their own skins.  I'm sure you know all of that from your history books though, right."  He offered a small smile.

"I was transferred into a special unit.  The unit was for super human pacification.  They didn't have Sentinels ready to go yet and they wanted to feel like the could do something so they took every experiment they had been working on and dumped it all into us.  There were two dozen Marines that got turned into watered down Captain America's.  But we were on short leashes and our mission was simple, ferret out and super powered resistance and eliminate it.  Our squadron was named the Hounds."  He stopped for a moment to see if it was sinking in.

"We thought it was great.  We got to be junior super heroes and work with SHIELD to dig out any mutant bad guys.  But that didn't last long.  Pretty soon we were being sent after anyone with super powers.  It became obvious that we were just the point men for a war against powers.  The Sentinels came online and it was on.  Full blown war.  We were going after anyone with a mutant gene.  A lot of people didn't like that, so then we got sent after them.  A lot of those people were super heroes, the Avengers, the Fantastic Four, New Warriors, didn't matter.  All of a sudden we weren't so proud of what we were doing anymore.  SHIELD felt the same way and turned on the U.S. Government.  Now they were a bad guy.  Luckily, my unit knew some of those guys pretty well.  We staged a huge battle, us against SHIELD, an d everyone died.  At least that's the way it looked."

"SHIELD high command wiped our files, there was no record of us anywhere.  We disappeared and started new lives.  But we didn't stop fighting.  We became the backbone of the resistance.  The Mutant Underground Railroad.  We dug into positions in major cities where we could make a difference and we fought a new fight.  I had some friends from high school, a few buddies I stayed close to.  One of them was a cop.  He saw the winds changing and tried to warn me but I didn't see it until it was to late.  Once I got out I found out that him and another friend of ours started the Underground Railroad right here in Smalltown.  When I got word, I made my way back here, only it was too late.  My friend, the cop, he was gone.  Dead.  He was helping a bunch of school kids who had no idea they were mutants or what was happening to them.  They were going to be shipped off to prison and killed.  My buddy got himself on that transport and got the kids out of there.  He got the kids to safety but he got caught and went down fighting."

Coach Shelton got quiet for a minute and took another drink from his beer.  "His other buddy in the resistance told me about that.  he was a school teacher in Cleveland and he explained how a teacher with the right knowledge and motives could hide kids from the gen scans.  So I got into the school system and started doing just that.  That's why there hasn't been a mutant detected here for years.  Theres been plenty of them, but I get them out.  Just like I was going to do with you, well some of you.  I didn't even know about most of you until this morning.  Robertson.  Ward.  Allen.  Vinyard.  I knew about you guys and was working to get you out.  Then they moved the damn  gen scan."  He slammed his fist into his hand as he finished his sentence.  He stopped talking at that point and stared at each of them.  For the first time ever, they saw Coach Shelton look sad.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 15, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"You missed one Coach.. Graham." she says with a sigh. "I think it's safe to say I'm one too, you don't shift your shape at will without something quirky in the dna." Kyle adds with a smile. "Problem is.. my power hurts.. a lot.. and well, I also got this.. knack for mutants." sweeps a hand over the room. "You and Catherine don't show up, but everyone else does."


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Sammy Donldson*

Exhaling deeply while rubbing his face. "This is one screwed up day. So what now coach? Do we live happily ever after here in your Neverland estate? No offense coach, thanks for helping these guys break us out. But, what do we do now? You and me, and the rest of you know none of us can go home. Our parents, brothers, sisters, they're all detained by now. Being questioned. All our clothes, our stuff, or friends...what do we do about our lives now coach? Sammy's head had dropped eyes looking to the floor for moments before looking at his fellow band of mutants, (headache now down to a dull pain)"... coach...we're kids, we should be reading comics or playing video games, not running from the United States government."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 17, 2005)

"Graham?  I thought maybe one of you took control of a Fed's mind or something, I never expected Graham."  Coach leaned forward a little as he spoke.  "Yeah, I don't come up on any scan as anything but an average human.  Part of the package I got updated with.  I can detect mutants, too and you and Catherine come up as average.  You all register as mutants now but it is kind of a tricky thing.  Most mutant abilities don't kick in until around puberty.  I could think you were average one day and realize you were a mutant the next.  That's what happened with Adams, Donaldson and Reynolds.  I didn't realize they were mutants until this morning."

Coach Shelton took a few drinks from his beer and then continued.  He seemed more at ease when he was talking.  "There are a lot of kids who make it through the gen scan because of that.  That's part of the reason they have you go through it a few times in school.  Can't have any dangerous mutants slipping through the cracks."

The brief moment of comfort ended with Sammy's serious questions.  "You're right, Donaldson.  None of you should have to worry about any of this.  You didn't choose this and you can't change it.  Problem is you're all stuck with it.  Hell, there's at least one more kid at the school they found with that damned gen scan!"  He quickly regained his composure and continued.  "They won't roust your folks or search your homes.  Right now your families are at a meeting with federal agents who are explaining everything to them.  It should last much longer.  If you want, I can get you back to your homes to say goodbye or grab any money or clothes you might need."  

He stopped for a minute to make sure they weren't missing what he was saying.  "But, the truth is, none of you can stay here any longer.  You've got to leave Smalltown.  Leave Ohio.  You actually have to leave the United States."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 17, 2005)

*Valerie Dobson aka Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Yeah, I had planned on getting out of the states sooner or later." Kyle says as she looks around. "I suspected, you know given my uncle and aunt's comments, that my dad was a mutant. Guess that is a for sure thing." looks to the Coach. "Well, since it's you, guess it's time to switch back. Settles down in a chair and takes a deep breath, clearly not too happy to have to change at all. 

She closes her eyes, takes another shaky breath and changes. The body blurs, and she grips the chair tightly as muscle and bone literally grind together as they shift in position. The teen version of Valerie Dobson slowly, and clearly painfully, shifts back to Kyle Graham.

A minute passes and finally a much paler, shaken Kyle looks over at the others. "That .. Truly.. Sucks." he says quietly as he lounges.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2005)

"Coach... well... I should thank you first about all this. We aren't safe yet,but it could be worst. But I still have some questions. What will happen to Catherine? Is she really normal? And after how they treat her, will she be returned home just like that? And people here starts to know what there new mutant power can do, but can you detail us our power, or the only way is to try them? And finally, where do you suggest us to leave? Canada? South America? Africa?"


----------



## kid A (Jan 17, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna was truly shocked to see the face under the mask.  The Swede was actually...  Coach Shelton!  Frustration disappeared, only to be replaced by a huge smile.  "Coach!  I thought you might have had something to do with this!"  She turned to Gabe and nudged him in the side gently.  "We were right!"  

Listening intently to the discussion, the severity of the situation slowly dawned on her.  She didn't want to leave, but it was the only way.  To keep her parents safe.  To keep her town safe.  Their options had run out here in the States.  But where could they go?  Where in the world was it safe for mutants to live, and how would they get there?

The thought was about to form a question, when she heard it come from Andrew Ward.  "Andrew has a point, Coach.  Where is it safe for us?  And how would we get there?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 17, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> .  "Coach!  I thought you might have had something to do with this!"  She turned to Gabe and nudged him in the side gently.  "We were right!"




Gabe smiled at Eleyna, seeming to relax as 'the Swede's' identity became known. "Seems that way. I admit it's a surprise to see you, Coach." Gabe's smile faded as the Coach spoke, his hand tightening in Eleyna's as the import of the Coach's words became clear. _'Who did they get? Was it someone I knew? And wha happens now?'_



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> The thought was about to form a question, when she heard it come from Andrew Ward.  "Andrew has a point, Coach.  Where is it safe for us?  And how would we get there?"




Gabe nodded agreement with Eleyna, looking at the Coach. _'Is there really somewhere they can't find us? Are we going to be running the rest of our lives?'_


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo wandered in after making certain everything was out of the truck.  He even wiped it down on the inside, trying to make certain there was nothing there that might give him away too.  Obviously a detailed search would turn up something – but hopefully he would be long gone by then.

Lorenzo admired the style of the house and the contents.  Staying calm on the outside, Lorenzo just uttered a, “Hey, Coach,”  as Coach Shelton revealed himself.  Grabbing a sofa pillow and tossing it on the floor, Lorenzo laid down on the floor, propping his head with the pillow.  

“Anyway you can tell us what we do, coach?”  Lorenzo asked.  “Today was the first time I actually started thinking that I might be a mutant – and that was only after things started getting weird.   Privately, if ya don’t mind.”


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 18, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey listens quietly the Coach Sheldon's explanations, remaining calm until the part about leaving the country.  
_
What leave the country?  But how?  How'd they find me?  What about my family?  Just leave..._ "forever."  Corey intones quietly, looking at the floor.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2005)

Corey said:
			
		

> "forever."




Andrew hear the word, and a painfull emotion pass throught his hearth... But something else take over, the same thing that have made him fight every match to the end, even if it was hopeless. He has always played to the end because he liked it. He will now fight to the end because he liked his life...

"Not for me. One day I'll come back here. Maybe it will be on my last days, just to see where I was born before my heart will fail me, but I hope it will be to see the ending of this nigthmare... we have gone throught slavery, why wouldn't be able to go throught mutation as a culture? Some people will have to fight for there rights, and I hope these fights will sheed no blood, but in the end, I hope no more mutant will be treated as laboratory mice.

Coach SHelton have already started that fight with his friends. I want to join it up. I know, after today, it is a dangerous one, but you know me Coach, I am not the one who will fail you, always there to end the match. So, what position should I play?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 18, 2005)

"I'm game coach." Kyle says from his chair, clearly wiped out by his latest change. "I definitely don't want to draw attention what's left of my family. I know some wierd things happened to my uncle's side of the family when he was a kid. I figured if I got outed that the same sort of accidents might happen to him and my aunt."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 19, 2005)

Coach Shelton sat amazed at the resilience and determination of these kids.  "Why don't you guys come in here, it's sort of my 'war room.'  Graham, you need a hand?"  

Coach Shelton led them into a room on the other side of the kitchen.  It was large, larger than any of the other rooms in the house.  There were flags hanging on the walls, the United States of America, POW/MIA, U.S. Marine Corps and SHIELD.  In between them were maps of the U.S. and Canada, just the U.S., the east coast, Ohio and north east Ohio. They all had marking all over them but no indication of what the marking were.  There were two large tables in the center of the room, both were empty.  There were a number of stools with chair backs throughout the room as well as two filing cabinets and a computer desk.  At the other end of the room sat a big screen t.v. and two smaller ones.  They were all on news stations with the sound muted.  Near the computer there were a few framed pictures hanging on the wall.  They were all of the coach.  High school football, hanging with his friends, Marine Corps, shaking hands with the president.

"This is where I get my work done.  Graham, why don't you sit down.  That stuff really wipes you out.  I've never seen anyone get wiped like that from using powers before.  You sure you're alright?  Maybe I should talk to your aunt and uncle sometime, find out about your dad and what your deal is."  After they had all grabbed seats, Coach Shelton walked over and turned on the police scanner and then grabbed a seat.  

"Catherine will be fine.  I'll get her into town, they'll think you guys dropped her off and after being questioned she'll go home to her folks.  That will be the end of any troubles for her.  The rest of you I can help get into Canada.  I have friends and connections up there and they can help you from there.  I can't know where you're going after that, just in case I get caught.  We would need to leave around 1 a.m. so if you need to sleep or eat you have lots of time.  Like I said earlier, I can take you to see your folks or get stuff from your homes, if you want."  He paused, trying to determine the best way to explain what came next.

"Some of your families won't be happy to see you.  Some of them belive mutants are bad to the point that they would turn you in.  That doesn't even come close to meaning they don't love you, they're just too wrapped up in the beliefs of society.  So you need to think real hard about if that is something you want to go through or not.  If you need to grab clothes or anything you can do that, too.  You will be taking my truck.  It has a jammer in it that will make anyone in it come up as average human on a scan."

"I know this is a lot for you to deal with.  Are you kids following all of this or do you need to take a break?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 19, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey follows the rest of the group in a daze.  _Never come back?  What about school?   What about college?  How'd they know?_ "Coach... coach, how do they know about us?  I mean, the ones of us that didn't get caught.  We didn't get, like, scanned or anything.  Isn't... don't..."  Corey trails off, and continues staring at the floor.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 19, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I had planned on getting out of the states sooner or later." Kyle says as she looks around. "I suspected, you know given my uncle and aunt's comments, that my dad was a mutant. Guess that is a for sure thing." looks to the Coach. "Well, since it's you, guess it's time to switch back. Settles down in a chair and takes a deep breath, clearly not too happy to have to change at all.
> 
> She closes her eyes, takes another shaky breath and changes. The body blurs, and she grips the chair tightly as muscle and bone literally grind together as they shift in position. The teen version of Valerie Dobson slowly, and clearly painfully, shifts back to Kyle Graham.
> 
> A minute passes and finally a much paler, shaken Kyle looks over at the others. "That .. Truly.. Sucks." he says quietly as he lounges.




"Let's try to get by without it as long as we can. That looks like it... well sucks."
She gives Kyle a weak smile, he's currently freaking her out a lot but he's still a friend.



			
				Andrew Ward said:
			
		

> "Coach... well... I should thank you first about all this. We aren't safe yet,but it could be worst. But I still have some questions. What will happen to Catherine? Is she really normal? And after how they treat her, will she be returned home just like that? And people here starts to know what there new mutant power can do, but can you detail us our power, or the only way is to try them? And finally, where do you suggest us to leave? Canada? South America? Africa?"




"Oh please, stop whining. You're girlfriend won't be prom-queen. For her that's the end of the world but how about you start worrying about real problems. It's not like the mutant hunt would be a damn secret. they have bloody senitnels in front of the white house after all. So she's the victim, end of story. Whole school will think she's a mutant lover but she's finishing this year. Even someone with only empty air in her head should be able to surivive a few month of bad jokes."
She sighs, the one thing she never liked about the ruling couple of her school was that Andrew Ward actualy seemed to be a nice guy and that he was naive enough to think that Catherine felt anything for him.
_My, you're older than me and even I realize that you would have broken up after the occasinal phone call once you'd settled on different colleges.[/color]



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		


			Eleyna was truly shocked to see the face under the mask. The Swede was actually... Coach Shelton! Frustration disappeared, only to be replaced by a huge smile. "Coach! I thought you might have had something to do with this!" She turned to Gabe and nudged him in the side gently. "We were right!" 

Listening intently to the discussion, the severity of the situation slowly dawned on her. She didn't want to leave, but it was the only way. To keep her parents safe. To keep her town safe. Their options had run out here in the States. But where could they go? Where in the world was it safe for mutants to live, and how would they get there?

The thought was about to form a question, when she heard it come from Andrew Ward. "Andrew has a point, Coach. Where is it safe for us? And how would we get there?"
		
Click to expand...



"Told Kyle it's a teach allready. You can smell their type."
She grins at Eleyena. That girl is no one she knows very well but she seems a lot more healthy than before. Maybe it's something about her powers. It looks like they don't only have bad sides.
"I bet we can go to dozens of countries who don't hunt mutants. The question is probably just what other downsides they have. And as you said, how we're going to get there."
Jennifer does not appear the slightest bit scared by the prospect. She has to go so that's what's going to happen. Everything will work out, that's just how her life is.



			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		


			Lorenzo wandered in after making certain everything was out of the truck. He even wiped it down on the inside, trying to make certain there was nothing there that might give him away too. Obviously a detailed search would turn up something – but hopefully he would be long gone by then.

Lorenzo admired the style of the house and the contents. Staying calm on the outside, Lorenzo just uttered a, “Hey, Coach,” as Coach Shelton revealed himself. Grabbing a sofa pillow and tossing it on the floor, Lorenzo laid down on the floor, propping his head with the pillow. 

“Anyway you can tell us what we do, coach?” Lorenzo asked. “Today was the first time I actually started thinking that I might be a mutant – and that was only after things started getting weird. Privately, if ya don’t mind.”
		
Click to expand...



Jenn let's herself slide from the sofa to sit beside Zo. At least someone is not loosing his nerve.
"hey old man, you checked the house, you didn't happen to find some coffee did you?"




			
				Andrew Ward said:
			
		


			Andrew hear the word, and a painfull emotion pass throught his hearth... But something else take over, the same thing that have made him fight every match to the end, even if it was hopeless. He has always played to the end because he liked it. He will now fight to the end because he liked his life...

"Not for me. One day I'll come back here. Maybe it will be on my last days, just to see where I was born before my heart will fail me, but I hope it will be to see the ending of this nigthmare... we have gone throught slavery, why wouldn't be able to go throught mutation as a culture? Some people will have to fight for there rights, and I hope these fights will sheed no blood, but in the end, I hope no more mutant will be treated as laboratory mice.

Coach SHelton have already started that fight with his friends. I want to join it up. I know, after today, it is a dangerous one, but you know me Coach, I am not the one who will fail you, always there to end the match. So, what position should I play?"
		
Click to expand...



"Yeah, away to the the Ward-mobile!"
A sarcastic smile vanishes as fast as it appeared.
"Sorry Andrew, I didn't mean that. I guess you're right, if we can do something we should. But this ain't like slavery. The battle has been fought and lost. And maybe I'm wrong Coach but I think the Sentinels won. My dad once told me that it was even one of those costumed heroes of old who gave them the technology to do it. He didn't know who though. Now that I think of it there's not much about that time around anythere. Or did I just sleep over it duringh histiry classes."



			
				Coach Shelton said:
			
		


			"I know this is a lot for you to deal with. Are you kids following all of this or do you need to take a break?"
		
Click to expand...



"I don't want to go home, could just get my folks into trouble. But unless you know how I can get a new wardrobe I have to drop in for a second. They can exile me but they won't force me to dress bad."_


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2005)

"Well, Miss Allen-know-it-all, I made myself no illusion about Catherine, but I was confortable with her. It was well enough for me. And why I am taking care of her it is because it is my fault if she is here presently, I want to be sure there is no harm done. I don't get rid of my responsabilities.

Coach, it will be fine for me. I prefer not going back, but I will write them a letter if you don't mind. Pretty evasive on what will happen next, just telling I am safe."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 20, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, Miss Allen-know-it-all, I made myself no illusion about Catherine, but I was confortable with her. It was well enough for me. And why I am taking care of her it is because it is my fault if she is here presently, I want to be sure there is no harm done. I don't get rid of my responsabilities.
> 
> Coach, it will be fine for me. I prefer not going back, but I will write them a letter if you don't mind. Pretty evasive on what will happen next, just telling I am safe."




Jenn shrugs at Andrew and tries to look as friendly as she can.
"Well Mr Ward you make an intriguing if idiotic point. It's not your fault she is here, unless you happened to have sent the feds after her AND made them mistake her for a mutant. And I'm not even taking into account that there is no fault to begin with. She was fine, she is fine and she will be fine for the rest of her empty headed life so try to worry about yourself for a change. And if I know sound completly rude and unfair then well, please take into account that unlike your darling girlfriend I DO have my life stolen and ruined right now, which happens to hit on my mood and tolearance. Thank you very much."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 20, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe sat up on the sofa, looking at Shelton. "I...my Mom...I have to see her. She...she'll understand...I...I'm sure she will. After my Dad died, it...it was just the two of us. I can't just leave without seeing her again. She...my parents...they never agreed with the treatment of mutants. She won't turn me in. I know it." Although what Shelton had told them had obviously hit Gabe hard, he seemed to have pulled himself back together again. One of his hands gently rubbed the pendant around his neck, while the other was entwined with one of Eleyna's hands. He sagged for a moment, but this time it seemed to be from simple exhaustion. "I'd very much like to sleep for a bit first, though. Just...don't let me sleep too long. Don't let me miss the chance to say..to say goodbye to my Mom."


----------



## kid A (Jan 20, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe sat up on the sofa, looking at Shelton. "I...my Mom...I have to see her. She...she'll understand...I...I'm sure she will. After my Dad died, it...it was just the two of us. I can't just leave without seeing her again. She...my parents...they never agreed with the treatment of mutants. She won't turn me in. I know it." Although what Shelton had told them had obviously hit Gabe hard, he seemed to have pulled himself back together again. One of his hands gently rubbed the pendant around his neck, while the other was entwined with one of Eleyna's hands. He sagged for a moment, but this time it seemed to be from simple exhaustion. "I'd very much like to sleep for a bit first, though. Just...don't let me sleep too long. Don't let me miss the chance to say..to say goodbye to my Mom."




Eleyna was finding all of this quite difficult.  Her head was splitting, and she felt like she was going to cry.  Again.

She maintained her silence through Jenn and Andrew's...  conversation.  When Gabe spoke, she squeezed his hand tightly.  She knew it was hard for him.  Having already lost his dad, and now he was going to lose his mom.  Speaking softly, so only he could hear her, she said, "Gabe, I'm sorry...  I'll...  I mean, I know I'm not...  your mom, but...  ummm...  I'll take care of you, okay?"

Tears in her eyes, Gabe was not the only thing on her mind.  Her mom and dad flashed through her mind, and she didn't know what to do.  She supposed it was better to let them know she was alive, but to have to say goodbye?  That was going to be difficult, at best.  Still, she had to do it.  They'd understand.  "Ummm, I'd...  I'd like to see my parents, too, if we have time.  But, I second Gabe's notion about sleep, first."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 20, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle speaks up, still sounding spent and exhuasted, but with a little more color in his face. "People. Focus on the now. Bitch at each other AFTER we're safely across whatever border coach is sneaking us across." He sits up, with difficulty. "Good luck finding out anything about my dad coach, I've been trying for 10 years to. My uncle won't say, my aunt swears they never met and I know my mother's name on the birth certificate is bogus. It has the name of one my my uncle's great great grandmothers on it, only the year on her birthday is different." Kyle shrugs, apparently this is an old wound for him and he's not about to pick at it. "Dead and buried coach, you'll not get anything from that angle."


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> Jenn let's herself slide from the sofa to sit beside Zo. At least someone is not loosing his nerve.  "Hey old man, you checked the house, you didn't happen to find some coffee did you?"




“Nahh, no such luck,”  Lorenzo replied.  “Just gathered up everything from the truck so coach here could ditch it . . . the truck that is.”

“I could use seeing my parents again.  I know that we ditched school today, but is that the only evidence that we’re mutants.” Lorenzo asked, stretching and stifling a yawn.  “Seems pretty thin for sure, I guess I’m with the others in wondering just how much the bad guys know and who told them.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 20, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle stops for a moment and blinks. "Coach, earlier you said I WASN'T a mutant? Or is it that I didn't register as one?" he asks quietly. "Cause, I have a way to work this through if that's the case. Your widget anything like wha the feds use?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

"Canada?"  Sammy had whispered to himself.




> "Well, Miss Allen-know-it-all, I made myself no illusion about Catherine, but I was confortable with her. It was well enough for me. And why I am taking care of her it is because it is my fault if she is here presently, I want to be sure there is no harm done. I don't get rid of my responsabilities.




"Andrew, you need to remove your head from Catherine's ass....seriously, I'm ill enough.
Besides, I don't know Jen all that well. But, I think she could take you." Giving a Jen a quick wink.

"Coach, I need to stop at my house. I owe them that much. Besides I need my hardware.
Also, Coach um, what exactly do about clothing and bursting into flames? I never did pick up those Lucky brand flame retarded jeans. Any ideas?"


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2005)

Kyle Graham said:
			
		

> Kyle speaks up, still sounding spent and exhuasted, but with a little more color in his face. "People. Focus on the now. Bitch at each other AFTER we're safely across whatever border coach is sneaking us across."




"I miss the old Kyle but you do have a point. So what's the plan coach?"
Planning on how to run from the government somehow never played a big part in her plan for the future.



			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		

> “Nahh, no such luck,” Lorenzo replied. “Just gathered up everything from the truck so coach here could ditch it . . . the truck that is.”




Jenn slides completly from the couch, coming to rest easily on the floor,the back of her head on Lorenzo's lap. 
"Sigh, sometimes I wonder why I keep you."



			
				Sammy Donaldson said:
			
		

> "Andrew, you need to remove your head from Catherine's ass....seriously, I'm ill enough.
> Besides, I don't know Jen all that well. But, I think she could take you." Giving a Jen a quick wink.
> 
> "Coach, I need to stop at my house. I owe them that much. Besides I need my hardware.
> Also, Coach um, what exactly do about clothing and bursting into flames? I never did pick up those Lucky brand flame retarded jeans. Any ideas?"




Sammy manages to summon a not too pleasant looking grin on Jennifer's face but she doesn't say more to it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 24, 2005)

"Graham, I'm not sure I know what you mean.  I really don't know a whole lot about the particulars of my abilities, I just know they work."  Coach Shelton stood up from his stool and stretched slightly.  "Why don't you guys crash out in the living room.  You can eat too if you want.  I'll give you about three hours and then anyone who needs can catch a ride into town.  Does that work for everyone?  You are all wound pretty tight right now and could use the rest."

As they got up and started to move around, the Coach stopped next to Sammy.  "You know, these uniforms they have you in look a lot like unstable molecules.  I bet if you powered up, this thing would be fine.  But let's not try it right now.  I don't think any of us are ready for a SWAT team to kick in my door."  He smiled at his last statement.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2005)

Andrew stay on his chair for a moment, looking the other moving. After they leave, he comes next to the Coach and Sammy:

"Sammy, as soon as Catherine will be back home, you can be sure she'll become the last of my problem. But presently she is here, with us. She is a weight to us and we are a danger to her. I just want to have one less thing to think. Wathever you may think of her, which I doesn't care, even if you are mostly right, she is still a human. She is the kind of person we need to convince, she is the kind of person we need to protect from themselves. If an harm happen to her, she'll put it on the back of mutant, and it will be even harder to put an end to this situation. I'm not thinking only about her, I'm thinking of the global situation, for her, for me, for us and for mutants in general.

Coach, what do you think of them, all? Jennifer, Gabe, Lorenzo, the others. Do you think they see that whole picture... I'm not even sure to see it myself. I'm trying, but the field is just too big and the game just too new. I... my first impression up to now, it is a wierd team we have here, and a big one. Gabe and Eleyna seems a bit overweild but should be ok. Sammy is the one I'm less scared about, he will be able to take care of himself as long as he doesn't enter a new after power trance." Andrew quickly looks at Sammy reaction to what he just said "Lorenzo and Corey, I don't know yet. Jenn, well, I just hope she'll calm down a bit. Her temper is not a good thing, but being on the nerves presently is well understandable. She even make me loose mine, which is pretty bad. Kyle, seems to know a lot more than the other, and that may be usefull... And me... What do you think about me? It is harder to evaluate myself..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 24, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Graham, I'm not sure I know what you mean. I really don't know a whole lot about the particulars of my abilities, I just know they work." Coach Shelton stood up from his stool and stretched slightly. "Why don't you guys crash out in the living room. You can eat too if you want. I'll give you about three hours and then anyone who needs can catch a ride into town. Does that work for everyone? You are all wound pretty tight right now and could use the rest."
> 
> As they got up and started to move around, the Coach stopped next to Sammy. "You know, these uniforms they have you in look a lot like unstable molecules. I bet if you powered up, this thing would be fine. But let's not try it right now. I don't think any of us are ready for a SWAT team to kick in my door." He smiled at his last statement.




"Well coach, if I don't pop up on your radar, I might not on the school gene scans. If could pose as some of the otehrs to discredit the tests and we could do things like it was some type of pro-mutant protest or something." Kyle says, not even thinking about how much that many changes in one day would hurt him.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

Jenn said:
			
		

> Jenn slides completly from the couch, coming to rest easily on the floor,the back of her head on Lorenzo's lap. "Sigh, sometimes I wonder why I keep you."




"Charm, looks, humor, loyal servant . . . one of those,"  Lorenzo commented in good humor, "or the fact that I brought in a bag of your stuff from the truck before it was compacted.  That should grant be a stay of dismissal for at least a couple of hours."

After the coach's final speech, Lorenzo shrugged, and stretched his arms (so as not to disturb Jenn) and closed his eyes.  For a few seconds, at least, it seemed like he was just at a party with friends and not running for his life as a wanted mutant terrorist.

"Food, a nap, great company - what more could anyone ask for?"  Lorenzo asked.  He didn't really expect an answer, he just wanted every to relax and take it easy for the few hour respite that they had left.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Charm, looks, humor, loyal servant . . . one of those," Lorenzo commented in good humor,





"Oh yeah, thanls for reminding me. Not that you posses any of th..."




			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		

> "or the fact that I brought in a bag of your stuff from the truck before it was compacted.  That should grant be a stay of dismissal for at least a couple of hours."




"...you saved our shoopings. Oh my god your the best."
Not that she didn't see him enter with all their stuff but Jennifer just enjoys the game.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> "Sammy, as soon as Catherine will be back home, you can be sure she'll become the last of my problem. But presently she is here, with us. She is a weight to us and we are a danger to her. I just want to have one less thing to think. Wathever you may think of her, which I doesn't care, even if you are mostly right, she is still a human. She is the kind of person we need to convince, she is the kind of person we need to protect from themselves. If an harm happen to her, she'll put it on the back of mutant, and it will be even harder to put an end to this situation. I'm not thinking only about her, I'm thinking of the global situation, for her, for me, for us and for mutants in general.




"Hey, sweetheart.....ya' know what? I bet you a million dollars you're wrong. I know whats in her head. I carry her around now, I know her memories, hopes, fears, loves. I know them now. It sounds crazy but I do. And I can tell you this much, us returning her home safe ain't gonna matter one stinkin' bit.... she hates us. Blames us. And just so there is clarification on the subject, that includes you too, Romeo."  

While walking away Sammy had smurcked, he hoped it was a reality check of sorts for Andrew, and a little painful too. Although he would never state that aloud. Sammy hadn't forgotten why he was shot with blue gue and thrown in jail in the first place.




> As they got up and started to move around, the Coach stopped next to Sammy. "You know, these uniforms they have you in look a lot like unstable molecules. I bet if you powered up, this thing would be fine. But let's not try it right now. I don't think any of us are ready for a SWAT team to kick in my door." He smiled at his last statement.




"Sure thing Coach. Thanks"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2005)

_Sure she hates us, and even more me. And that's exaclty why she is the type of person we need to change the mentality!_ wanted to shout Andrew, but he just let the discussion at that point. It seems any discussion he will have today will finish in a deaf discussion.

"It is one thing she hates us" says Andrew to the coach after Sammy has left "but it is another thing to give her arguments. If she comes back wounded, it will just be big bloody pictures in the newspaper against us... if only she could be more open minded, not so self-centered, she could have become a valuable ally for our fight for mutants rights... but now she may be a thorn, we just need not to push it deeper in the skin."


----------



## kid A (Jan 25, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

At the sound of the word "nap," Eleyna yawned, as if only then realizing how exhausted she was.  "That sounds like a good idea, Zo."  She looked around the room, and grabbed a few unused pillows from the couch.  Walking back to Gabe, she put them down and motioned for him to lay back.  Then she lay down and cuddled herself up next to him.  They didn't need blankets, as the temperature in Coach's shelter was very comfortable, but she still found herself enjoying the warmth of his body against hers.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 25, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe smiled greatfully at Eleyna as he lay back, finally letting his exhaustion catch up with him.  He started for a moment as Eleyna lay down next to him, obviously catching him by surprise. He looked like he was about to say something, but then stopped, instead just reaching over and squeezing Eleyna's hand. Then he relaxed, lying back again, just enjoying her comforting presence as he drifted off to sleep. _'For a day that started out so horribly...this isn't so bad..'_


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 26, 2005)

"Knock it off!  All of you need to understand, right now, that all you can depend on is each other.  Keep bickering and you will make yourselves easy targets for the authorities."   Coach Shelton glared at Andrew, Jennifer and Sammy and then walked into the kitchen where he searched through the fridge for something to eat.


			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey follows the rest of the group in a daze.  _Never come back?  What about school?   What about college?  How'd they know?_ "Coach... coach, how do they know about us?  I mean, the ones of us that didn't get caught.  We didn't get, like, scanned or anything.  Isn't... don't..."  Corey trails off, and continues staring at the floor.



"Corey, honestly, they probably don't know about each of you.  You, Allen, Reynolds and Graham they probably have no idea about.  But the have scanners and they check people a lot.  You can't get near a government building, airport or amusement park without going through a scanner."  He put a bowl of pasta in the microwave as he continued to talk.

"They shouldn't know a lot of detail about any of your powers.  The facilities in Smalltown are not state of the art.  They would have a rough idea of how powerful the others are and if their powers are mental, physical or energy based.  No way they have exact data on anyone here.  That's a lot harder to decipher and takes longer than an hour or two."

Coach Shelton looked over the room of teenagers, eager to sleep but still listening to him.

"Right now they now that four of you are mutants.  There's going to be a lot of confusion around town.  Go ahead and grab naps.  I'll wake you in about 2 hours, that should be about 9:30 or so.  We'll head into town for those who need it.  I'll get Catherine back safe and then we'll pack up here and I'll lead you out of the county.  I've got to make some calls.  You guys stay inside and try and relax."  He offered them a warm smile.  It was a little different to see that kind of smile from the coach.  But it felt good.

Coach Shelton piled some pasta on a plate, poured a large mason jar full of iced tea and headed into his 'war room.'  And shut the door


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Knock it off!  All of you need to understand, right now, that all you can depend on is each other.  Keep bickering and you will make yourselves easy targets for the authorities."   Coach Shelton glared at Andre, Jennifer and Sammy and then walked into the kitchen where he searched through the fridge for something to eat.




"Sure, they'll send a horde of sentinels right away cause we're arguing here."
She's only speaking loud enough for herself and Lorenzo to hear it since she doesn't want to hear any more of it. Or get lectured by the coach again... .


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2005)

"You're right coach." is the only word that Andrew could figure out. He was exhausted, but he wanted to write a letter. He starts to search the Coach's place to find a pencil and some papers.

He sits at the table, with some ice tea and an apple next to him to give some strength. he starts to write down:

_Dear father, dear mother,

By the time you'll read this, you'll surely know the news. It looks like I am a mutant. I have been arrested during some incident near the mall. They have keep me captive for some time, but while transfering us, an accident happen, and we escape. I am safe presently. I hope the guards are well. I havn't nothing against them. But I won't come back home, and I won't surrender to authorities. I don't want to be labelled as dangerous and get killed for something I am, not something I have done. If my powers are really dangerous to others, I'll take the measure needed to harm no one. I just want to live, peacefully and far from all what happen here.

It may be the last time you'll ever heard of me. I want to tell you not to blame yourself for anything that happen. nothing is your fault, and you have done a great job with me. I won't forget what you taught me. I love you, and take care of yourself, I am old enough to take care of myself.

Your son,
Andrew_

Andrew puts down the pencil and stares for a moment to his letter.


----------



## kid A (Jan 26, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe smiled greatfully at Eleyna as he lay back, finally letting his exhaustion catch up with him. He started for a moment as Eleyna lay down next to him, obviously catching him by surprise. He looked like he was about to say something, but then stopped, instead just reaching over and squeezing Eleyna's hand. Then he relaxed, lying back again, just enjoying her comforting presence as he drifted off to sleep. 'For a day that started out so horribly...this isn't so bad..'




After Coach Shelton left the room, Eleyna closed her eyes and felt herself slipping away into sleep.  She moved closer to Gabe, and whispered to him, "Gabe, hold on to me.  Please."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 26, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> After Coach Shelton left the room, Eleyna closed her eyes and felt herself slipping away into sleep.  She moved closer to Gabe, and whispered to him, "Gabe, hold on to me.  Please."




Gabe embraced Eleyna almost as soon as she'd spoken, evidently only his inherent nervousness having kept him from doing so before that point. He sighed and quietly whispered. "E-eleyna..I'm kind of afraid that when I wake up, I'm going to be back in that cell and find out I dreamt all of this..but even if that's this case...this is a good dream. Just...I'm just hoping this'll still be real when I wake up."


----------



## kid A (Jan 26, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Gabe embraced Eleyna almost as soon as she'd spoken, evidently only his inherent nervousness having kept him from doing so before that point. He sighed and quietly whispered. "E-eleyna..I'm kind of afraid that when I wake up, I'm going to be back in that cell and find out I dreamt all of this..but even if that's this case...this is a good dream. Just...I'm just hoping this'll still be real when I wake up."




Her eyes still closed, Eleyna smiled as Gabe embraced her.  The warmth of his body comforted her greatly.  His soft voice soothed her, even as he confessed his fears.  Silently grasping one of his hands in hers, she brought it to her face and assured him, "This is real.  I'm here with you now.  We're with friends.  And, I don't know how, exactly, but I know we're gonna be okay.  So, just keep holding on to me and let's get some sleep.  'Kay?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 26, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Silently grasping one of his hands in hers, she brought it to her face and assured him, "This is real.  I'm here with you now.  We're with friends.  And, I don't know how, exactly, but I know we're gonna be okay.  So, just keep holding on to me and let's get some sleep.  'Kay?"




Gabe gently stroked Eleyna's face for a moment, before moving and kissing her gently on the forehead. Settling down again, he murmured a soft sound of affirmation as the warmth of Eleyna and his own exhaustion pulled him inexorably into sleep.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> "Sure, they'll send a horde of sentinels right away cause we're arguing here."




"Heh, heh,"  Lorenzo chuckled.  "You comfy?  Need a blanket?"

Lorenzo wondered if he had that mind move stuff power, and glanced around for a throw, or blanket or something.  Not seeing anything close at hand, he grabbed his leather long coat (without getting up) and draped it over Jennifer.  Then, Lorenzo relaxed, thinking of what lay ahead.

_'Wonder if LeBron is a mutant?' _ Lorenzo thought.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Heh, heh,"  Lorenzo chuckled.  "You comfy?  Need a blanket?"





"Don't know what you had in your drinks to knock you out this early but I'm awake enough."
She smiles up in his face.
"Just took a break and you looked deceptively like a cushion."



			
				Lorenzo said:
			
		

> Lorenzo wondered if he had that mind move stuff power, and glanced around for a throw, or blanket or something.  Not seeing anything close at hand, he grabbed his leather long coat (without getting up) and draped it over Jennifer.  Then, Lorenzo relaxed, thinking of what lay ahead.




"Well if you put it like that."
She folds herself up under the coat, for once not caring if it looks suitably immpresive and closes her eyes. Despite her words she dozes of nearly instantly, it has been one hell of day.
She tries some weak protest before that but she's allready drifting of.
"You know I will so blame you for my messed up hair then I wake up..."


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> "You know I will so blame you for my messed up hair then I wake up..."




Lorenzo opened one eye to check that her hair looked good, smiled in appreciation, and began to doze.  As he dozed, his arm dropped protectively on her shoulder.

OOC: Done til woken up!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle glances at Jenn and Lorenzo and sighs. _You know it would have never worked out Kyle, you're a freak among freaks_. He thinks to himself before getting up and going to see if he can talk with the Coach, suddenly not tired and definitely not wanting to be near anyone from the school.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 26, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

_They don't know..  couldn't I stay?  I could just hide somewhere.  ...  I don't have anywhere to hide though.  I can't stop going to school.  What would I tell my parents?  What will I tell my parents?  Genefreaks, that what dad calls them.  That's what I am...  I can't go back home.  Ever.  _

As most of the group settles down, Corey suddenly runs out of the room and into the garage at superhuman speed, afraid of letting them see him cry.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2005)

Andrew put the letter in an envellop and adress it just like he would mail it.

_Like that. Only need a stamp. Dunno if it is better to mail it or just put it in our mailbox._

He stands up and start to walk around. He sees Corey quickly running out of the place and Kyle leaving too, but more slowly. He sees the two couple just relaxing.

_Yeah, used to be like that when I was the super-star... I knew it would end someday with Catherine, but such turn of event is hard for the moral..._

He leave them to there rest and walk to the bathroom. He locks the door and put out his cloth and open the water in the shower. He enter and just stay there for a long time. He feels like a bad game just finish and he is in the showers. It is the moment where he can forget about everything. The game is behind and the debriefing looks far away. But he knew the game wasn't finish. The first quater was just ending, and the second is about to start: their extraction from this country...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 29, 2005)

Corey dashed out of the house, sure that no one had seen him.  He stopped and rested against one of the trucks, letting his tears fall, unseen in the darkness.  The garage door was still open and Corey could see what a beautiful, peaceful night it was.  Stars sparkling, a slight wind blowing and no cars or people within sight.  It really was a great place to hide.

As Kyle pushed open the door he could hear the end of the Coach's conversation.

"Roger that, Foxtrot One.  I will make contact again as we near the extraction site.  Swede out."  

At the sound of the door opening, Coach Shelton turned and waved Kyle in.  "Can't sleep, huh?  Yeah, I never could before a big operation either.  What's on your mind Kyle?"  It was the first time Kyle could remember hearing the Coach use his first name.  He sat there, looking over small maps and lists that must have been some kind of code.  

Andrew let the heat and steam of the shower absorb into his body.  He took his time getting dressed and when he walked back out he saw that someone had turned out the lights.  The dim light from the windows showed the shapes of those sleeping in the room.  Andrew made his way across them to the bedroom where he peaked in at Catherine.  She slept so gently and calmly.



{OOC} Anyone who wants to respond, go ahead.  I will wait until Monday night and then will begin posting for the trip back into town. {OOC}


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy pulled a chair up into a corner, just enough to lean back so the wall catches the back of the chair. Sammy exhaled heavily, exhausted. Still wandering in his mind trying to quite odd memories known not to be his. Sleep would be a great thing...hopefully he would be able to achieve it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 30, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Uh Coach, I was wondering.. do you know who my folks were? I mean I know the name for my mom is fake, it's my dad's great-grandmother's name, the only change was the year of birth." Looks a bit reluctant to go on. "Look, I know my dad was most likely a mutant back when it was still okay to be one, from what little I can find out he might even have been some kind of hero. I mean what little gear I have that was his is still close to cutting edge even today. I just was wondering you know.. if maybe you knew."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2005)

Andrew feel a bit more relax, but he still feels stress, just when a match is about to starts. He remember that Catherine use to come see him and generally, she was motivating him enough to give him the courage to meet the crowd. Without her, he isn't sure he would have been able to perform on the field as he has done. She was there maybe because he was good-looking and popular, but at least, she was there. She won't be there no more...

Hearing some low speaking in another room, he decide maybe talking with thos epeople would be able to change his mind, he slowly walk up to where the conversation is happening, joining up Kyle and the Coach.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 31, 2005)

Kyle said:
			
		

> "Uh Coach, I was wondering.. do you know who my folks were? I mean I know the name for my mom is fake, it's my dad's great-grandmother's name, the only change was the year of birth." Looks a bit reluctant to go on. "Look, I know my dad was most likely a mutant back when it was still okay to be one, from what little I can find out he might even have been some kind of hero. I mean what little gear I have that was his is still close to cutting edge even today. I just was wondering you know.. if maybe you knew."



Coach Shelton motioned for Kyle to take a seat.  "I'll be honest with you, I don't know very much about your family.  Hell, I still can't prove you're a mutant.  The fact that your powers hurt makes me think some part of them is not natural.  Maybe you were genetically enhanced like I was.  But you are pretty young for that, so I doubt it."  

The Coach never moved his eyes from Kyle's as they spoke.  "I can run some background checks with people I know, see what turns up.  I know your father is important to you....  You have to keep in mind that things may not be the way you have them in your head.  You have a lot of ideas built up and they may not pan out.  But I do have some pretty good sources for intelligence, maybe we can dig up something for you. Okay?"  His eyes moved towards the door without his head turning at all.  "Come on in Ward.  What's on your mind?"  Coach Shelton gathered up the papers he was trying to work on.  He realized there were other priorities that needed taken care of first.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2005)

"Too much things. I can't get out the idea of what will be our live after today. It stress me, even more than any match I have played. I was looking at the ones taking a nap. They seems so peacefull. They are lucky to find some peace like that, but I just can't sleep."

He looks at Kyle for a moment.

"Hope I don't interrupt something important. I was just searching someone to talk with, hoping I would be able to change my ideas."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 1, 2005)

The sound of rustling and people moving wakes those who found a way to sleep.  It is a slow wake up as they begin to notice the sounds around them.  Kyle and Andrew are at the kitchen table eating.  They point out a large pile of clothes the coach dug out, if anyone wants to change.  The Coach is now wearing khaki pants and brown boots, a black, long-sleeved shirt with a shoulder holster on.   He seems a bit busy, carrying a few blankets out to the garage.  After his second trip he stops in the living room.  

"All right, time to get up.  Go wash up so we can get out of here.  Adams, Robertson, Reynolds and Donaldson are going for sure, right?  What about the rest of you.  You need to stop for supplies or want to tag along,  that's fine.  Vineyard, I could use your help.  If you're up for it."  He walked across the room to where Catherine had been sleeping.  Before he opened the door to the room he stopped and looked back at them.  "Whoever's going get ready.  I leave in 20 minutes."  A moment later he walked out carrying Catherine out to the truck.  She looked every bit as peaceful and asleep as when they got there.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2005)

"Coach, I won't come, but leave this in the mailbox of my parents." Andrew hand him the letter he wrote earlier.


----------



## kid A (Feb 1, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Sounds of movement eventually pulled Eleyna from her deep, dreamless sleep.  For a few moments, she wondered where she was, sitting up and rubbing sleep from her eyes.  Looking around, it all came back to her.  And Coach Shelton's words gave her a sinking feeling in the pit of her stomach.  The last thing she wanted to do now was to say goodbye to her parents.  She just wanted a normal life...  but it didn't look like that was gonna happen now.

Eleyna found her one reason to smile when she turned to see Gabe still lying down.  Slowly, she leaned over him and kissed him lightly on the forehead, then whispered silently, "Gabe, c'mon, it's time to wake up."


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 1, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Eleyna found her one reason to smile when she turned to see Gabe still lying down.  Slowly, she leaned over him and kissed him lightly on the forehead, then whispered silently, "Gabe, c'mon, it's time to wake up."




Gabe's eyes flickered open as Eleyna spoke, a contented murmur sounding in his throat. It took him a few moments to remember where he was, but then he smiled gently, taking one of Eleyna's hands in his and squeezing it lightly. He spoke softly and with warmth. "Hey." Gabe sat up slowly, stifling a yawn as he did so. He looked happy and rested - but only for a few seconds. Eleyna could practically see the moment at which the truths of their situation settled upon him again, his shoulders sagging slightly and the spark of happiness in his eyes dimming. Gabe let out a long breath, and the smile left his face, worry replacing it. For a moment, Gabe wasn't putting up his usual reassuring front, and the fear he had been holding back behind it showed through. Then, just as quickly, he was back to normal, his expression once again appearing friendly and comforting. He glanced at Eleyna, acknowledging that she had seen the change, and offered a sincere, slightly quivering smile. Now that she'd seen behind the mask, she could spot the slight cracks in his composture - cracks he was doing his best to hide. "I guess it's time to get moving, huh?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 1, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle pops a flash card out of his pda. "This is for my uncle, it's set to decrypt to his voice, anyone else tries to crack the encryption, it eats itself. He knows how to contact me if he has to. I've been in enough trouble at school that I might have been visited for the feds even before I became a freak." hands the small flash card over. "I'm going."


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 2, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey spends a long hour in the garage looking up at the stars, and pondering the crazy direction his life is going in.  When he comes back in, he realizes he's exhausted, but just can't bring himself to sleep yet.  When the others return and wake up, he's sitting in a chair in the living room, looking haggard but composed.  



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The sound of rustling and people moving wakes those who found a way to sleep.  It is a slow wake up as they begin to notice the sounds around them.  Kyle and Andrew are at the kitchen table eating.  They point out a large pile of clothes the coach dug out, if anyone wants to change.  The Coach is now wearing khaki pants and brown boots, a black, long-sleeved shirt with a shoulder holster on.   He seems a bit busy, carrying a few blankets out to the garage.  After his second trip he stops in the living room.
> 
> "All right, time to get up.  Go wash up so we can get out of here.  Adams, Robertson, Reynolds and Donaldson are going for sure, right?  What about the rest of you.  You need to stop for supplies or want to tag along,  that's fine.  Vineyard, I could use your help.  If you're up for it."  He walked across the room to where Catherine had been sleeping.  Before he opened the door to the room he stopped and looked back at them.  "Whoever's going get ready.  I leave in 20 minutes."  A moment later he walked out carrying Catherine out to the truck.  She looked every bit as peaceful and asleep as when they got there.




Corey starts slightly when coach says his name.  "Me?  Sure, what for?  I... I don't think I should see my parents.  Can I just, send them a letter, like Andrew?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2005)

"If you want to write down a letter, I left the pencil and some paper in the kitchen... I think 20 minutes should be enough for you to write a 50 pages letters" Andrew says, trying to smile at his joke.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen waking up...*

Noises. A hard floor. _Bad things._ Warm cusion. _Better._
Jenn burries her head deep into her pleasantly warm cushion before she remembers where she is. And that said cushion is actualy Lorenzo. Of course she's still half asleep so her immidiate reaction of leaping looks very much like a lazy movement as she slowly lifts her head. With ruffled up hair and still half closed eyes she looks around. Even if she tried to get her tough girl act together she would fail miserably as she looks more like a puppy waking up than anything else right now.
Once she's sure which direction is up she tries out if her voice still works. Not that it sounds the way she would like it either.
"We've just been joking around. So why do I wake up next to you?"


----------



## kid A (Feb 3, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "I guess it's time to get moving, huh?"




Smiling sadly, she replied, "Yeah.  Yeah, it is."  Reaching for his hand, Eleyna grasped it in an attempt to comfort him.  "This is gonna be hard."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coach Shelton took Andrew's letter and placed it in his pocket.  "Consider it done, Andrew."  The Coach offered a reassuring smile as he patted Andrew on the shoulder.  The Coach looked slightly puzzled as Kyle explained the flash card.  "I can deliver that for you without a problem.  Does this mean you're coming with us into town?"

"The rest of you need to get moving."  Coach Shelton spotted Corey at the table writing.  "Soon as you're done with that, I'll take care of it for you."  Everyone made their way around each other in the house.  Trips to the bathroom and kitchen were plentiful.  As the kids made their way to the garage and climbed into the large truck, they noticed Catherine sleeping in a pile of blankets in the back.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

"I am ready to leave... so what we do, the ones who doesn't go in town? And who else doesn't go in town?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo had heard the movements in the room, others talking quietly near him.  He hadn't moved, once he realized that Jenn was sleeping against him.  He wanted to giver her as much rest time as he could . . . plus, there was just something about her laying next to him that felt right.



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> "We've just been joking around. So why do I wake up next to you?"



Lorenzo opened one eye and looked in Jenn's direction, a grin tugging at the side of his face.  "I try not to question my good fortune," Lorenzo said quietly, "it doesn't come around too often . . . lately at least.  That was very . . . very . . . ." Lorenzo struggled for the right words to say, then just decided to end it there.



			
				Coach Shelton said:
			
		

> "The rest of you need to get moving."



"Yeah, yeah, yeah . . . geez, what a tough taskmaster," Lorenzo said, grinning.  He hopped up and offered his hand to help Jenn to her feet.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 4, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorenzo had heard the movements in the room, others talking quietly near him.  He hadn't moved, once he realized that Jenn was sleeping against him.  He wanted to giver her as much rest time as he could . . . plus, there was just something about her laying next to him that felt right.
> 
> 
> Lorenzo opened one eye and looked in Jenn's direction, a grin tugging at the side of his face.  "I try not to question my good fortune," Lorenzo said quietly, "it doesn't come around too often . . . lately at least.  That was very . . . very . . . ." Lorenzo struggled for the right words to say, then just decided to end it there.




_Ok girl, that's the time to say something smart, don't let him see the situation confuseses you. Just get over it with some wity comment._
"... uh...well ... yeah..."
_Great, nice job. That was sure to impress him. _
The upside of her rullfed up hair is that she can hide half her face under it for the moment. She only wishes she had grown it longer at this moment. 
After another second of trying to wake up and sort out her feelings at the same time, she notices the offered hand and takes it, still without looking into Zo's face. Her feel suddenly look real interesting.

about a minute later:

"OK,THAT DOES IT!!!"
Going through the clothes the coach laid out Jenn looks like someone just dropped a dead animal into her lap.
"Just a sec, I'm so coming with you and getting my wardrobe."
She smiles at the Coach as she runs to the bathroom to her herself at least a bit fixed.
"Sorry teach, no offense but your collection of women clothes is terrible. Of course anything else would have made me realy sceptic now that I think about it..."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 7, 2005)

With Andrew and Corey's letters in hand, Coach Shelton headed for the truck.  "I don't care what you kids do, there's not a whole lot to get into.  There's some weights and a freezer full of food in the basement.  Try to stay inside, no need tempting anyone to spot any of you.  We should be back in about 2 hours."  With that, he closed the door behind him and the truck could be heard starting up in the garage.


They were back in town within a few minutes.  Taking the right combination of roads made the trip pretty quick.  Coach Shelton seemed to know roughly where everyone lived but he did need a few pointers once they got close.  He did not drop anyone directly in front of their house.  They were all dropped off a street over or behind.  He gave each of them instructions that he would pick them up in about 45 minutes.  He was going to stop at his apartment in town and check on some things, after dropping off Catherine.  He also gave each of them his cell number in case anything went wrong.  

Coach Shelton appeared confident and reassuring, which was exactly what they all needed.  However, the truth was that he was not happy about splitting up the group and everyone being on their own.  He also knew that these were kids whose entire lives had been spent with their family and they needed some kind of closure before completely dealing with the nightmare that their lives were becoming.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew looks at the window when the truck is leaving.

"Seems we got two more hours to spend. I really need to do something or my brain will get kill by all these thoughts..."

Andrew walks to the nearest bibliotheque he has spotted and start to look at the selection.

"Long time I hadn't taken a book to read for pleasure... always had school book to read and understand when it wasn't some diet book or book about training."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 7, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

_Great, so this is it._
Jenn looks at her parents house and realizes that she will probably never see it agian. Still that's no reason to take any risks. With practiced ease she swings over the fence and runs through the garden. A short leap and her arms reach up into the tree under her window and she pulls herself up to it. She did it dozens of times before if she didn't want  her parents to notice her so its no hard task. Silently she enters her room and looks around as if she would see it for the first time.
At the last moment she catches herself as her hand reflexivly reaches for the radio.
_No music for your last show. That's just sad.[/color]
She takes another minute to look around before she determendly opens the closet and gets her travel back. Then she goes through her closes in a frenzy, pulling out a few things to stuff them in the back. A pair of pants and a shirt fly to the sofa.
Can't go out again in this stuff.[/color]
She goes through her room and picks up a few small items that are important to her but leaves out anything that is too big. A necklace her mom gave her, a book, that stupid comic book her brother had drawn for her.
This realy sucks but he was so proud of it.
After a few minutes she is read to leave again. Almost as an afterthought she goes to her desk and writes a short note.
"Don't worry, I'll be fine. ;-) "
If she makes it any longer her parents would worry. This is her way to go at life, without caring. No reason to change the attitude to make them worry.
A last look in the mirror and she's ready to go._


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

_Evening
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove, Smalltown_

Lorenzo walked up the street to his home, watching as coach and the others drove off to drop off their passengers.  The street lights provided sufficient light to at least see his home one last time . . . for a long while if not forever.

The Reynolds home was not quite so big as many in the allotment, but it was the only house that had been here before there was an allotment surrounding it. The house was more than a hundred years old, beautifully worked in a Victorian style and renovated several times through its life to maintain its authenticity. Lorenzo's mom had snagged a phenomenal deal on the property, which included the lot next door, leaving them a bit of space on one side instead of having a neighbor within arm's reach. They'd put in a deck and a pool a couple years ago, which his little cousins from up north loved.

Inside everything was dark and extravagant, with fantastic wooden engravings. Spiral staircases, little niche rooms, and even a 'secret' passage gave the house an interesting character, which was only enhanced by the work of the professional decorators Mrs. Reynolds had hired. 

Lorenzo's room was on the second floor, just off a balcony hallway that overlooked the family room on the first floor, which the kitchen was just off of. There was a basement too, of course, and also a 3rd floor in a couple of spots, though the vaulted ceiling of the master bedroom took up most of what would have been the 3rd story.

Lorenzo thought of his room, his bed . . . with its quilts and blankets – a wide, tall feather bed with authentic 19th century stained oak. The bed was huge and was a dream to sleep in. The problem? It was almost too difficult to get out of it, as though the bed was sucking you back in.  Lorenzo grinned at the memories . . . 

A roll-top desk and several dressers – all authentic 19th century furniture, was offset by the more modern comfortable black leather desk chair and computer (built from parts at the computer store he helped out at).

His parents should both be home around this time of the evening . . . Lorenzo still wasn’t certain what he would say.  It was before the family curfew, and he had left a message that he would be out – earlier in the day. He wasn’t coming home in his car so that might raise some questions – if they looked or listened.  

_‘Ah well, wing it as always, Zo’_ Lorenzo thought as he turned the knob to open the front door.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 8, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey stares at the paper for 5 minutes before putting the pen to it.  _How am I supposed to say goodbye forever?  ... Don't think about it, just write._

Dear Mom and Dad,

I'm sorry I'm not home yet.  It's been a long day and <scribble>  You probably heard about the mutants on the news today.  I was one of them.  I have to leave Smalltown now, and I don't know if I'll ever be able to come back.  I miss you already.  You always said I should make more friends, and I guess I am now.  Please take care of my magic stuff.  I stashed $40 in a secret compartment I put in Grandma's picture frame.  And most of the Svengalis are under my bed.  I hope you're not disappointed in me, I'll try to be someone you can be proud of.  I love you always.

Corey


OOC:  Didn't coach want Corey to come help him with something?  Is Corey at the house or with coach Shelton now?


----------



## kid A (Feb 9, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

As Coach Shelton was pulling close to her house, Eleyna looked at Gabe and squeezed his hand.  "Good luck, okay?  I'll be with you after...  well, after we're done."  Smiling to reassure him, she knew he probably saw through it.  But, the last thing she wanted was for him to be worried about her.  _Gabe's got enough on his mind without worrying about me._

She hopped out of the truck onto the sidewalk, and waved as the SUV turned the corner and disappeared.  Walking briskly, Eleyna glanced around non-chalantly to ensure that nothing seemed out of place.  Before she was ready, her parents' small house appeared before her.  Choking back tears, she attempted to suppress the memories that flooded back to her.  Head and stomach aching, she strengthened her resolve, walked up to the front door and opened it...

"Mom?  Daddy?"


----------



## Radiant (Feb 10, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

One last look at her suroundings, and of course in the mirror, and Jenn is ready to leave. Just at the door she stops again and throws her keys and cell phone back at the table.
_Guess this time I won't need that._
Out of her room she quietly walks through the floor, reflexivly sneaking past her parents bedroom.
_They aren't here stupid._
Then she stops at her kid brothers door.
_But he may be._
She realy wants to talk to him. Almost as much as she wants to say goodbye to her parents in person. But that's not her.
_You've got a reputation to keep. Jennifer Allen is the toughest and she allways wins. Time to prove it. Wining just means leaving your life behind without a word. But they will know. They know how you play and that it was the best thing for all of us. They don't know a thing, so they can't be forced to answer any questions._
Without noticing it she brushes a single tear out of her face and takes quick and silent steps to the backdoor. She leaves the house as fast as possible, not even looking back once and heads for the meeting point. By the time she reaches it nothing of the strain is still visible on her and she looks like sneaking around town is her favourite pasttime.


----------



## Unicron818 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy had shut the door to Coach Shelton's truck and groaned. "Oh boy." And as he walked up the walkway that he had walked up and down a thousand times. Sammy realized what he had in his life, only after it being or going to be to late.

"So what they say is true after all." As Sammy looked up sadly at his house before entering the front door.


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 16, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Well, this was it. Gabe hadn't realised how much he'd come to depend on Eleyna being around until they'd parted a little while ago near her house. _'Come on, Gabe. You've got to be able to do this by yourself. You can't just keep relying on other people. ...But what do I say? What do I do?'_ Nervously but quickly (they were fugitives, after all), Gabe approached the back door of his house, the building seeming more unapproachable with every passing second. He briefly contemplated trying to scramble up to his bedroom via the few trees near the window, but remembered that they really didn't support his weight - something painfully discovered some 3 years ago. Besides, now he was here he couldn't just leave without telling his Mom goodbye. She'd understand. She had to. 

Quietly, Gabe opened the back door and slipped into the house. He tried to strain his hearing to catch any out of place sounds, but had no real idea how to do it, or what exactly an out of place sound would be. _'I guess if the cops are here, I'll know it when I see them.'_ Quietly, Gabe moved through the small house, checking the rooms for his parent. "Mom?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 16, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle slips into the house, pausing to listen for his aunt/uncle. Hearing nothing he heads upstairs to collect some cloths and a few more of his tech bits and some memory cards that he had put programs, music and art on. Finishing the sweep of his room, he pulls out an old fade picture of his father, and his two uncles. _Uncle Marc was the oldest, dad the middle one and Uncle Chris the youngest. I wonder if Dad is the reason Uncle Marc and Nathan don't talk anymore._ Shaking his head he tucks the photo in the bag carefully as he pulls the small bundle of bills he'd kept for 'when the feds catch me hacking' fund and puts them in his pocket.

Finishing up with his room, Kyle heads into his Uncle/Aunts room and tucks the chip in the picture frame like he'd told his uncle he would if it ever came time to vanish. Then, slinging the bag onto his back, he heads back out of the house and to the coach's car. "Time to leave home came a hell of a lot sooner than I thought coach."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 23, 2005)

Jennifer left her room and snuck past her parents.  As she approached her brother's room the noticed the door was cracked open and she could hear him inside.  She moved past the door and caught a glimpse of him playing on the floor.  He had piles of action figures on the floor.  To the side was a large pile of miscellaneous figures that looked a little more generic, not as cool and shiny as the others.  In front of them was a row of soldiers and robots.  He was holding one figure.  Jennifer didn't notice it until he started talking. It was a female figure dressed all in black.  It looked like it was from the Matrix or Underworld.

Mean voice.  "Move away from the mutants before they hurt you girl."
Heroic voice.  "What's your problem?  They don't want to hurt anyone.  They're fine."
Mean voice.  "Jenny Allen, move before they try and get you."
Scared voices.  "No!  Help Us!  We don't want to hurt anyone!"
Heroic Voice.  "Looks like you and your friends are the ones who are gonna get hurt!"

The black clad action figure jumped into the soldiers and robots, sending them flying all over while the pile of misfit figures cheered her on.  Jennifer was down the stairs and out the door before the fight was over.  She wiped away her last tear as she walked to the pick-up spot.


*-----------------------------*


Eleyna opened the door. stepped inside and stopped in her tracks.  Her parents were standing directly down the hall in front of her in the kitchen, hugging.  When they turned to look at her it was very obvious they were both crying.  "Oh baby!  Oh baby, are you okay!"  Her mother ran towards her and didn't stop until she was hugging Eleyna.  Her dad walked directly past her.  he closed the front door behind her and made sure all the blinds were closed.  Then he walked up behind his daughter, hugged her and kissed the top of her head.  

They moved to the kitchen where they sat and listened to Eleyna's story of what had happened that day.  They each held one of her hands as she spoke.  They barely took their eyes from her and when they did it was to look and make sure the other one was okay.  When she was done explaining everything they sat in silence for the briefest moment.  "Honey, I don't think you can leave with your friends.  You've got a dentist appointment on Thursday."  Her dad shook his head.  "And aren't you supposed to take your cousin to the bus for his class trip on Friday night?  I don't think you're gonna be able to go with your friends, Eleyna."


*-----------------------------*


Lorenzo walked through the front door and almost knocked over his parents as the walked around the corner.  They were carrying duffel bags, his duffel bags.  Until they saw him.  The door shut, the bags hit the floor and everyone was hugging in the blink of an eye.  His mother started crying like a baby and rushed off to the kitchen for kleenex.  His dad picked up the bags and smiled at him.  "We heard the news.  We know what kind of a boy we raised.  You pretend not to care but you do care, maybe too much.  These mutant kids they found in your school, they're your friends.  We know you won't stay here, your friends need help and you aren't going to sit around and take tests and go to study hall while your friends are hunted.  We packed your bags, you can check to make sure we didn't miss anything.  I was going to put them in your old tree house in the back."  His dad looked at him, still smiling.  It wasn't a fake smile, it wasn't a big dumb goofy smile.  It was an honest to goodness, 'I'm proud of you and that's all I can say' smile.

Lorenzo's mother rushed over, filling his arms with plastic bags.  "Zo, honey.  I'm not gonna cry.  I'm not!  You need food.  I made sandwiches and there are chips and those snacks you kids like.  You go to the garage and fill one of the coolers with some soda, too.  You kids are gonna need to eat.....  You make sure you eat good, baby....  Oh, I said I wasn't gonna do this!"  She started to smack his dad on the shoulder.  "Give him the rest.  You got the rest for him didn't you?"

His dad nodded and reached into his pocket, pulling out an envelope.  "Here, this is your money.  You know we don't have tons in savings and I know you wouldn't take money from your mother and me if we did.  But this is your money, all the money we had saved for your college.  It's yours.  You take it, son."
Lorenzo's hand touched his dad's as he reached for the envelope.  For the first time since he had discovered his powers he had to try not to use his powers.  He didn't need them to know what his parents were thinking or how they felt.


*-----------------------------*


Sammy looked at the old mailbox as he walked past and scraped his finger across the name "Donaldson's" painted on it.  The Donladson's were good people.  They had taken great care of him and had been better parents to him then a lot of the kids at school seemed to have.  The house was locked but Sammy knew how to wiggle the door and force it open.  He collected up the things he needed and walked through the house.  This part of his life was over, he could feel it.  He wanted to say something to them, maybe write a letter or let them know how much they meant to him.  He decided it was easier not to.  He grabbed his stuff and a snack from the kitchen, locked the front door and walked out of the house.  As he walked down the street he could hear a car coming from the other direction.  He knew from the sound of it that it was them.  He didn't stop and didn't turn around.  He heard it pull into the drive, heard the engine shut off and the car doors open and shut.  He pictured them in his mind and forced himself not to turn around.  The picture in his mind was all he would have from now on.  When he heard the front door close behind them he pulled up his hood and shoved the rest of his food into his jacket pocket.  He wasn't hungry anymore.


*-----------------------------*


Gabe moved through the house quietly, not really knowing why.  He wasn't trying to sneak but, he didn't want to scare his mom, either.  He called out to her once or twice and there was no answer.  Finally, he heard a noise from the rec room.  He walked downstairs and saw only one light on in the corner.  His mom was sitting on the couch.  The t.v. was on.  His dad was on the screen.  It was the old home movies from before his dad had died.  They had promised each other they would only watch them together.  He walked around the couch and looked at his mom, she was holding his dad's old coat, crying and looking right at him.  "Gabe.....  is it really you......  come here Gabe...."  She held his arm, wrapping both of hers around it.  "Why are they taking you away from me Gabe....  you're such a good boy, oh Gabe.....  your father would be so proud of you.....  these damn people, these stupid, #*&@*^( people!  Come here Gabe, let me hold you.  I wouldn't go.  I wouldn't go see them.  They told me what happened and that I had to come to their meeting and be briefed and I told them to *#^@ off.  I told them I didn't care what happened next because all that mattered was that you were gone.  But I knew you wouldn't leave me, not without letting me hold you again.  Thank you, baby.  Thank you."   His mom just held him and rocked back and forth on the couch for as long as he let her.


*-----------------------------*


Kyle put away the old photos and smiled.  He wasn't happy to be leaving but he knew the day would come.  He tried to stall hoping his Aunt and Uncle would come home and he tried to hurry so he wouldn't have to see them.  He pulled out the chip he had told hi uncle about and put it in the frame like they had planned.  He grabbed his cash from his hiding place and felt something strange.  There was something metal there.  He pulled it out and saw some kind of chip that was way more sophisticated than anything he had ever seen.  He looked it over and then looked around to make sure he was alone.  He checked his cash on a normal basis and this had never been there before.  He stuck it in a pocket and grabbed is money.  He made his way to the back door and as he closed it behind him he heard the front door open.  He hesitated, not sure what to do.  When he heard voices it was his Aunt and Uncle talking.  

He heard his Aunt Kari's voice, first.  "You couldn't expect him to stay around here forever.  He had too much of his father in him."

"I know.  That's what I've always been afraid of." His Uncle Chris answered.

"Do you think he'll be okay?  Do you think he's one of those mutants?"  Asked his Aunt.

"He'll be fine.  And he's a mutant, I know it.  So does he.  So did his dad."

Kyle's Aunt and Uncle both jumped as they heard the back door close.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 23, 2005)

Kyle sits in the car, quiet as he looks the chip over. Where had it come from, it wasn't in his cache before and he knew his uncle wouldn't have just pulled it out on such short notice. He examines it carefully, seeing if it could be fitted into his PDA to be read.


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Momma said:
			
		

> "We heard the news.  We know what kind of a boy we raised.  You pretend not to care but you do care, maybe too much.  These mutant kids they found in your school, they're your friends.  We know you won't stay here, your friends need help and you aren't going to sit around and take tests and go to study hall while your friends are hunted.  We packed your bags, you can check to make sure we didn't miss anything.  I was going to put them in your old tree house in the back."



Lorenzo knew his parents were a mix of new school and old school.  They played a large part in how well Lorenzo interacted with everyone.  He heard what they were saying . . . and what they were not saying.  He was proud of them . . . of how they were handling everything.

“It’s no big deal really . . . either of you would have done the same thing.  It’s the way I was brought up,”  Lorenzo explained, trying to deflect some of the praise.  He got serious for a moment.  “I don’t know when . . . when I’ll be back.  Could you call the store in a couple of days, tell them that I won’t be working there any more.  I don’t want to leave them hanging.  And . . . here’s the keys to the Monte Carlo . . . .”  _Man . . .  I love that car_ “need to get it from the parking lot at the mall.  And . . . well . . . .”

Lorenzo was cut off before he could continue.



			
				Dad said:
			
		

> " . . . Here, this is your money.  You know we don't have tons in savings and I know you wouldn't take money from your mother and me if we did.  But this is your money, all the money we had saved for your college.  It's yours.  You take it, son."



“Thanks, Dad, Momma,”  Lorenzo replied, choked up.  “You know I love you both and appreciate everything . . . You know . . . I was never here.  And, I don’t know how you could get a hold of me, and probably shouldn't say if I could.  But, Look in the N.Y. Times personals, I’ll try and post something there . . . but I have no idea if I can . . . but you can put something there for me say . . . once a month, on the 11th, my birth date, to ‘Zo.’  I’ll buy me a copy on that day if I can get it – or look online.  Just keep your subscription going, I remember the password.”

Lorenzo left his home . . . looking back only once (and regretting it – but not), carrying several duffel bags, food, and drinks for everyone.  

_‘Man, I can tell my mutant power isn’t strength . . . or endurance,’_ Lorenzo thought with a grin . . . trying to change the mood he was currently in . . .


----------



## Radiant (Feb 24, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Apart from the fact that watching her brother play makes her feel terribly silly she can barely notice what's going on around her from the pain she feels. Once outside of the house she can allready picture what her feelings want her to do. She would smash her hand into the next wall as hard as she could. But it would not help to take the pain away, since it  would not hurt at all. Instead her cursed powers would make her feel the energy of the impact gathering in her body. Her eyes would blaze with bluish light as she screamed her anguish. She guessed she would make a very decent impresion of a demon. But that's not what happened. 
_So kid, you think I'm a hero? Well, has your big sister ever disapointed you?_
Instead she swallows it down, keeping it somethere with the rest of her treasured memories and holds her head high.
_No she has not._
With a flick of her hand her sunglasses are out and she puts on her worst bitch smile.
_I'll be back for you. I promise. I will save my tears till then._


----------



## Unicron818 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*



> When he heard the front door close behind them he pulled up his hood and shoved the rest of his food into his jacket pocket. He wasn't hungry anymore.




Sammy had felt that lump in his throat. The one everyone fights when they get it; he was no different....for once. Sammy had wished he could love people more. Bring people in closer, but, the exact thing he was fighting at the moment; that lump, the what if 's, the pressure in his chest from the emotions that had built up over the last few days, swelling in there....he felt it made him stronger. No tears, no regrets. 

Huh, one less thing in this screwed up world that hurts other people so easily, I will never let it be me.

Shifting the weight of his book bag to his shoulders and the pain of the images in his mind down deep, Sammy moved sternly to the Coach's truck.


----------



## kid A (Feb 25, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Honey, I don't think you can leave with your friends. You've got a dentist appointment on Thursday." Her dad shook his head. "And aren't you supposed to take your cousin to the bus for his class trip on Friday night? I don't think you're gonna be able to go with your friends, Eleyna."




"What?"

Eleyna had been fighting back tears, explaining what she had been going through all day.  As she gripping her parents' hands, the story left her lips with all of her sadness, worry and relief from the entire day.  She needed them to know that she would be okay.  She needed to know that they would be okay.  She expected them to let her know how they felt.  But, thier reaction wasn't quite what Eleyna had expected.

"I'm...  what?  No...  mom, dad, I...  you don't understand.  I'm not gonna be able to do that.  I'm not gonna...  I have to go.  I have to leave.  You know?  If I...  if I stay, they're going to take me away.  And, and you're going to get hurt too.  Lord knows this country hates mutant sympathizers almost as much as mutants."

As she spoke, she grew more upset.  _What the hell are they thinking?  This isn't like them.  I...  I thought they would support me, but they're acting like this... like it's nothing.  Don't they understand I'm doing this for them?  God, I just don't want them to worry about money anymore.  To...  I don't want them to be taken away because of me._ 

She backed her chair away from the table and stood up.  Tears started rolling down her cheeks.  "Mom, Dad.  I...  I have to go.  I'm sorry, but I have to."


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 26, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Gabe moved through the house quietly, not really knowing why.  He wasn't trying to sneak but, he didn't want to scare his mom, either.  He called out to her once or twice and there was no answer.  Finally, he heard a noise from the rec room.  He walked downstairs and saw only one light on in the corner.  His mom was sitting on the couch.  The t.v. was on.  His dad was on the screen.  It was the old home movies from before his dad had died.  They had promised each other they would only watch them together.  He walked around the couch and looked at his mom, she was holding his dad's old coat, crying and looking right at him.  "Gabe.....  is it really you......  come here Gabe...."  She held his arm, wrapping both of hers around it.  "Why are they taking you away from me Gabe....  you're such a good boy, oh Gabe.....  your father would be so proud of you.....  these damn people, these stupid, #*&@*^( people!  Come here Gabe, let me hold you.  I wouldn't go.  I wouldn't go see them.  They told me what happened and that I had to come to their meeting and be briefed and I told them to *#^@ off.  I told them I didn't care what happened next because all that mattered was that you were gone.  But I knew you wouldn't leave me, not without letting me hold you again.  Thank you, baby.  Thank you."   His mom just held him and rocked back and forth on the couch for as long as he let her.




Gabe stayed in the house as long as he dared, hugging his mom tightly as he quietly cried. "I'm sorry, Mom...I'm so sorry. I should have told you when I first found out, but I was so scared...Mom, I'm trying to be strong and make Dad proud, but it's so hard! I don't know what to do!" Gabe poured out his fears, feeling a weight lift from his shoulder as he finally spoke them aloud. After a while, he stopped crying, and slowly stood up. "Mom...I've got to go now. We've got a way out of town. I don't know where we're going, but they aren't going to get us." Gabe darted up to his room and quickly packed a bag before going back downstairs. With a lump in his throat, Gabe hugged his mother for possibly the last time. "I..I love you, Mom. And I won't let Dad down." With that, he slipped out of the back door and was gone.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 2, 2005)

Eleyna could not believe her parents.  She was a mutant, she had to leave town and maybe even the country and they wanted her to run errands?  "Honey, we understand what your telling us, really.  But you can't just leave town in the middle of the night.  It's irresponsible.  You have commitments and you need to keep them.  We can see that you may need to leave for awhile but you have things to do first."
As much as Eleyna loved her parents, she realized what they were, grown-ups.  She explained everything one last time, told them how much she loved them and everything they had done for her, then, she gathered up some of her things and said good-bye.  The looks on their faces were almost comical.  Her Mom and Dad honestly could not understand how she could just leave.  She kissed them both and shut the door behind her.

Gabe walked out of the house and down the road as quickly as possible.  The last thing he wanted was to leave his mom so he got as far as he could, as fast as he could.  He was holding his dad's jacket that his mom had given him, it smelled like her and he knew she had clutched it close many times, trying to hold on to him.  Now it would help him to hold onto her.  

Coach Shelton drove to the side lot next to the hospital emergency room.  He looked over at Corey.  "I don't need you to do anything crazy, just follow along and look upset.  We're going in through the ambulance entrance, they shouldn't have scanners hooked up there.  Like I said, just stay close to me and look upset.  If anything happens, kick it into gear and back to the truck, okay?"  

Coach Shelton drove around the lot and tore into E.R. like a maniac.  He pulled up next to an ambulance and jumped out of the truck with the motor running.  He started yelling for help as he went to the back and carried Catherine into the building.  Staff started swarming all over Corey and the Coach as they walked in.  The Coach said something about finding her wandering on the side of the road and that when they stopped to ask if she was okay, she passed out.  Catherine was quickly taken from them and a couple of security guards told the Coach he had to move his truck.  Coach SHelton led Corey back out to the truck, asking anyone nearby if the girl was going to be okay.  As soon as they were in the truck, he pulled out and drove away.

A few minutes later the pulled into a lot with a couple of closed stores with apartments over them.  "C'mon up, Vineyard.  I need to grab a couple of things."  They walked up the stairs and Coach Shelton pulled out some keys and let them into one of the apartments.  He turned on some lights and grabbed a duffel bag out of the closet.  Corey wandered around as the coach through some things into the bag.  The apartment was basic, nothing fancy at all.  A big t.v. with a comfy looking recliner in front of it.  Lots of trophies and awards and pictures from the Coaches life, it looked like.  But overall, the place barely looked lived in.  After a couple of minutes, the Coach was done and they were back in the truck.

Kyle got comfortable in the back of the truck trying to decipher the chip he had found.  It fit into his pda but wouldn't do anything.  He knew the Coach had a lot of computer equipment at his place, maybe it would work on something there.  It just seemed so advanced, he didn't understand where it had come from.

They made their way through town picking up the others.  THey were in a mixed state, some ready to go, others quiet and thoughtful.  The Coach didn't say much, even when Jennifer jumped in and immediately turned on the radio.  They were on their way out of town shortly after that.  Smalltown was just an image in the rear view mirror, now.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 2, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Before leaving with Coach Shelton, Corey already knew this was the wildest day of his life.  But that still didn't prepare him for the manic trip through the hospital.  Looking upset turned out ot be harder than he expected, since he had to suppress a grin through coach's explanation, and hospital staff's frantic reaction to Catherine's condition.  Once he was safely back in the car, he couldn't stop smiling.  

Visiting the apartment after that was a sobering experience.  _This place hardly even looks like someone lives here.  He must spend all his time at that hideout.  What could he spend so much time there doing?  There can't be a group of lost teenage mutants to save every week._

On the way back to the hideout, Corey's thoughtful mood fit with the rest of the somber car.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 2, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle watched for a bit as the only place he'd known as home, vanished into the darkness of the night, strangely not feeling too sad. It was hard to be really attached when you knew there were these big secrets between him and his aunt & uncle. It was like there was this huge shadow, his father, that overlapped the entire relationship between him and his uncle all his life. In a strange way he was glad, when he returned someday this would hopefully not be the case.

He figeted as he looked over the chip, trying to figure out where it had come from and comparing it to the stuff he knew was his dads that he carried with him. It had fit the PDA, but didn't interface with it. He pulled it out and examined it as closely as he could in the fitful light of the night, trying really hard to NOT notice Jennifer. _Face it Kyle, you blew any chance with the popular girl the moment she saw you shift forms. To her, you're just a really weird freak._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2005)

Andrew looks behind while the trucks is leaving. He doesn't feels well. That must what happen when you leave so many things behind you he thinks to hemself. There is so many thing he would have liked to do, so many dreams that he will never be able to realize, so mnay people he cared about that he will never see again... but there is one thing that disturb him even more. His life have been too much based on appearance, he feels that what await him will be so much more real, and he feels guilty for that tought.

"So much behind... and who knows what awaiting us."


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo lugged the two coolers, two duffel bags and assorted miscellaneous items down the street.  By the time he got to the designated corner, he was seriously winded.  

'Wonder if she put an entire cow in there,' Lorenzo thought as he waited for the car to pull up.  Seconds seemed like hours and Lorenzo started to become nervous . . . watching for headlights . . . hoping that one's approaching were his new traveling companions . . . and not some mutant hunters.

'If I had my car, I could be carrying this stuff in style,' Lorenzo thought, 'Man, I'm gonna miss that car.'  He thought it was silly to be missing a car when his whole life was going to be missing . . . maybe it was that he didn't want to deal with missing his parents, his life, his family.  Lost in thought . . . he didn't notice the truck pull up until it was right on top of him.

"Yo, snacks, food and drinks courtesy of Mama Reynolds,"  Lorenzo called out as he started loading things up.  He cracked the cooler and grabbed a couple of cans of soda, resealed it, and offered the sodas around to others in the truck as he entered.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 3, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

At the sight of Lorenzo's food, Corey's stomach growls audibly.  _When was the last time I ate something?_ I'll take some. He says with a sheepish smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 3, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle takes one of the sodas with a grunted 'thanks' still in 'geek' mode as he looks over the chip from his house. Those who know his geek habit best spot this as an immediate clue that he's: 1. REALLY interested in it. 2. That he's using it to keep from thinkign about other things.


----------



## kid A (Mar 4, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna was in a daze as she waited back at the dropoff point.  Her duffel, filled with clothes, some books, and a few other things she thought she might need, rested next to her on the sidewalk.  Sitting indian style on the concrete, Eleyna felt numb beyond tears.  Her parents had always been loving and caring.  Understanding.  But now that they knew she was a mutant, though it _was_ hard to believe, they had acted rather unsupportive of her.  And she didn't know what do do with that.  

Weary, head throbbing and stomach aching, Eleyna barely glanced up when Coach Shelton pulled up to her.  She stood up slowly, grabbing her bag on the way, and got into the truck, sitting herself in the farthest corner from anybody.  When Zo offered her a can of soda, she smiled faintly, muttered a near-inaudible "thank you" and took it.  She held onto the can tightly without opening it, staring out the window as they picked up the others and left Smalltown.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 4, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

As the coach pulls up beside her Jenn leaps into the truck as if her bag would weigh nothing. Of course it's packed with tons of clothes but that doesn't allow her to show it...
She takes the offered soda with her free hand, her hiddeen red eyes glancing at Klye and Zo to see how they handle it. Kyle is busy with something she doesn't understand and mostly ignores the world around him. That's what she's used to with him so she takes it as a good sign. Zo seesm confident as ever. She expected nothing else.
Between the rest of the depressed faces in the car she sticks out as an eager smile spreads under her shades.
"Food, now that's what I should have thought of. I allways knew your mom loves me. Of course anyone with the slightest sense of taste loves me but that is sooo beside the point..."


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

The mood was contemplative . . . sad . . . even after the food and drink was passed around.  It was exactly how Lorenzo felt as well . . . .



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> "Food, now that's what I should have thought of. I always knew your mom loves me. Of course anyone with the slightest sense of taste loves me but that is sooo beside the point..."




“As they should . . .”  Lorenzo replied to Jenn, agreeing with her assessment.  At the same time he brushed the back of his fingers against her cheek, letting her know that he understood . . . allowing the sadness he felt to leak out for a brief second.  

“It *will* be alright . . . you’ll see,”  Lorenzo added, confidence flowing back against the tide.  “Besides, when else have we been able to skip school by having a teacher drive us out of town . . . other than that fake field trip the substitute art teacher took us on . . . now that was a blast.  Good thing Tony knew his art . . . don't know why she thought we had a field trip, though.”


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The mood was contemplative . . . sad . . . even after the food and drink was passed around.  It was exactly how Lorenzo felt as well . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She does feel sadness, it is easy to know. Not as much as the rest of course, she allways took things easy but it is there. It is just stashed away, pressed together like coal into a diamond and burried somethere deep inside. One day she will have to face it but as long ans there is nothing she can do about it she doesn't intend to suffer needlessly. That's not like her. Normaly she might even forget about it herself. But that's just one more thing about their changed situation. She knows that Zo just might know about it. So why deny it. Instead she jsut accepts the comforting gesture, looking as eager as before but saving any wity answers for the moment. For her that's enough admiting of weakness... .
"Thanks."


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 7, 2005)

Andrew caught a local news broadcast while flipping through the channels.  They had all kinds of people wanting to talk about what happened in Smalltown that day.  Principal Harrington had been on, even though he really didn't say anything.  The local Police, the Mayor and some government agent all took turns talking about what was going on, what this meant and what people should do.  The only good thing was that they did not name anyone.  They said until all the families had been notified they could not give out the names.  The only thing Andrew really got out of the broadcast was that there was no mention of the escape and that according to the news, there were nine possible mutants taken into custody.  Even with Catherine there had only been five of them on the transport...

Kyle was sure that even though this chip did not match up exactly with some of the other tech he had from his dad, this had to be from him.  That just piqued his curiosity even more.  Everyone was fairly quiet during the ride back.  Then the Coach's cell phone rang.  He answered it and it was immediately obvious he wasn't happy about what he was hearing.  The conversation was short and when he hung up they were only minutes from his place.

Coach reached over and turned down the radio.  "I left school early today because I needed to set things in motion to help rescue you guys.  There wasn't much need for me there and I couldn't do anything to help at the school.  The few of you were the only mutants I knew of.  I just got word that the gen-scan found three more.  They were taken into custody and they are taking extra security measures to guard them.  Probably due to our little escape earlier.  I should know who they are within the hour."

He pulled into his drive way and for the first time ever, Coach Shelton looked completely drained.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2005)

"Coach, what do tyou plan to do with those three? Do you think you'll have a chance to help them?" he looks at the others to see there reaction of the news. "Three you say, Coach, with the five of us that were capture, it make only eight. They talked about nine. Where is the last one? If you need help, I am willing to help you."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 7, 2005)

Kyle looks up from the circuit he's looking over. "I'll help out anyway I can." he says before returning to looking it over.


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> He pulled into his drive way and for the first time ever, Coach Shelton looked completely drained.




"No worries, Coach," Lorenzo said.  "I think you did great today just to get us out of trouble.  I'm not certain just how much we can accomplish yet tonite . . ." _'Man this has been a long day'_ "but it might not be a bad idea for you to get some rest, too.  Especially if we're gonna try and break them out as well.  Wonder if it's a trap?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

"Four more muties coach?"  Sammy questions from beneath his hood. Its about the first sentence he muttered since leaving home.

"I'm all for helpin' coach. I just don't wannna get busted like I did tryin' to save_ 'the boy  blunder and his sleeping beauty'_earlier this week. I'm limiting my arrests to once a week now. I don't know much about being a superhero, but common sense says we'll need a heavy plan and tons of luck."  Sammy sits back and starts to think about how it felt being in the cell, not knowing what’s next, just that sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach, adrenaline starts to pump.

"Lets do it coach! Can we help? Come on coach! We gotta bust those poor bastards out!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 14, 2005)

Coach Shelton turned to look at all of them.  It was just a few short hours ago that half of these kids had risked everything to save the others and now they were willing to lay it all on the line to save more.  Most of these kids weren't even close friends before today.

"I am going to do everything I can to make sure they get help but, they will be looking for us this  time.  They'll have more guards, better weapons and more than likely they will change their route.  That is gonna make things a lot tougher.  Right now what we need to do is get you all as far from here as possible.  Grab anything else you may need from inside, we're out of here in 10 minutes."  Coach Shelton was back on his cell phone walking into the house.  He closed the door to his war room behind him and stayed in there for the entire 10 minutes.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2005)

"What, we will have to stay arm cross? I don't think he will change mind." Andrew says a bit angry. He sits down, having nothing to pack.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 16, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

_Pack?  I don't have anything except my cards and the stuff I got at the mall today._  Corey pokes at his pockets where the sunglasses and ski mask are kept as he walks into the living room.  _I could use some food though._ 
"Oh, Lorenzo.. did you get my, uh, donuts out of the truck?" _I hope nobody sat on them._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2005)

"I'm game, after all I can pose as pretty much anyone Coach." Kyle says as he continues to fiddle with the chip, trying to think of how it could be unencrypted and run.


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> "Oh, Lorenzo.. did you get my, uh, donuts out of the truck?"




"Yeah, dude," Lorenzo replied.  "They're in a bag on the kitchen counter . . . assuming nobody scarfed them up, yet."

Lorenzo made certain all of his gear, his mom's boxes of food, and the envelope form his dad (which he carried with him) were all ready to go.    Then he wandered outside to breathe deep and take a look at the night.  

_'Might not be a bad idea to get a look around . . . even if it is dark,'_ Lorenzo thought.  _'Who knows when I'll be back in these parts again.'_


----------



## Radiant (Mar 17, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Sitting crossleged on the floor Jenn tries to remember every bit she learned in her self-defense course, suddenly realizing that is likely to be total inadequate to take on a a real police officer of those mutant units. Still she is real happy that her dad insisted that she can take care of herself now.
_He said weapons. They are going to shoot at us. Now that's nice._
Still she's just sits calm, hoping that her powers can handle it. Then she has a thought that is new to her. 
"Coach, do you have weapons? I'd like to get through those guys and even my radiant smile probably won't do the trick."


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 17, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe sat silently, near Eleyna. He was wearing his dad's jacket, looking small in the larger man's coat. His face was pale, and he looked slightly sick. While the others talked, Gabe just sat there with a pensive expression, his mind obviously some distance away.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 18, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Yeah, dude," Lorenzo replied.  "They're in a bag on the kitchen counter . . . assuming nobody scarfed them up, yet."




"Cool, thanks."  Corey meanders into the kitchen and promptly starts to devour the donuts.  "Anyone else want one?" He asks through a mouthful of cinnamon powder.  _They all look so worried.  But coach isn't going to bring us to save those other mutants, that's just ridiculous._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2005)

"Is there a double chocolat. So long I havn't taken some chocolat. My diet was too stick. Damn my diet, won't need it anymore." He stands up and go take a look at the donught box.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jenn asked Coach Shelton about weapons as soon as he stepped back into the room.  "Sure."  He disappeared into the room and walked out with a duffel bag he sat on the table.  Don't suppose nay of you know how to use these, do you?"  He walked through the basics of loading, handling and making a weapon safe.  there were two pistols and two machine pistols in the bag with what looked like about 3 magazines for each.  After he was done running through the crash course in guns he called them all over to the kitchen.

"I got word on the other kids.  Sara Baker, Kyle Spatz and George Veigh.  The fourth kid I don't know.  I guess he was someone that some folks were trying to hide and get out of town.  The cops picked him up while they were chasing you guys across town."  He stood facing them, the stress of the day showing slightly on his face.  

"I'm going with you.  Not all the way but, as far as New York.  The other kids are too heavily guarded.  I won't be able to get anywhere near them.  I refuse to let anything happen to any of you because I threw you in a car and kicked you out the door.  So, it looks like you're stuck with me for a few days."  There was no emotion in what he said.  He was simply stating how it was going to be.  Lorenzo could not pick up anything from the Coach's thoughts. It was almost like he was shutting his thoughts and emotions off.  

"Let's get going.  We'll take both trucks and stick close together.  I'll drive Donaldson's truck.  Most of you should ride in mine."


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo only stayed outside a few minutes . . . breathin clean air and wondering about life before wandering back into the living room as the Coach was going over Gun Basics 101.  Lorenzo nodded his head in understanding . . . he didn't like guns and never thought he would be carrying one . . . but, then again there were a lot of things he never thought he be doing yesterday that he was today.



			
				Coach Shelton said:
			
		

> "Let's get going.  We'll take both trucks and stick close together.  I'll drive Donaldson's truck.  Most of you should ride in mine."




"Don't suppose we could still get my car at the mall?" Lorenzo asked. "I mean . . . its a might bit more comfortable . . . no offense Sammy . . . and well . . . it's mine.  It might not be identified yet like Sammy's truck."


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 23, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe got up and shook himself in a manner similar to that of a dog's. Putting a hand to his forehead, he just stood for a moment before straightening again, his eyes clear. He moved over to Eleyna, and gently put a tentative hand on her shoulder. His look was one of compassion and slight worry, and his voice was low and soft. Eschewing the obvious and most stupid question, he settled on a quiet "Hey." followed by a gentle "Do you want to talk about it?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 24, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

_New York...  and we're just leaving those other kids.  But there's nothing we could do.  Definitely nothing I could do.  _ "Okay coach."   Corey sits back on the couch lost in thought, with a half-eaten donut forgotten in his hand.


----------



## kid A (Mar 24, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> "Hey." followed by a gentle "Do you want to talk about it?"




Eleyna barely heard the conversation in the truck.  Instead, she simply stared out the window, lost in her own thoughts about what had happened that day.  This final thing with her parents, it seemed ridiculous, not how they should act.  It troubled her, the fact that they had stood there pretending nothing was wrong.  

She started when Gabe set his hand on her shoulder.  Snapped back to reality, she smiled (a fake one, obvious to anyone who really knew her), and said, "No, I...  My parents...  my parents just suck, that's all."


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 24, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Eleyna barely heard the conversation in the truck.  Instead, she simply stared out the window, lost in her own thoughts about what had happened that day.  This final thing with her parents, it seemed ridiculous, not how they should act.  It troubled her, the fact that they had stood there pretending nothing was wrong.
> 
> She started when Gabe set his hand on her shoulder.  Snapped back to reality, she smiled (a fake one, obvious to anyone who really knew her), and said, "No, I...  My parents...  my parents just suck, that's all."




Gabe squeezed her shoulder in a silent gesture of support and hesitantly spoke. _'I really hope I'm not putting my foot in it here.'_ "I..I guess it's...got to be hard. For them as well, I mean. To be told their kids are going to be locked up...I...don't know how I'd react if...if it were me." Gabe's eyes were distant for a moment, the empathy that was one of his best and yet also most troublesome qualities obviously taking hold of him. "They didn't...didn't...uh...well, since you're here and all I guess they didn't...call the cops? But...something...else...happened?" Now Gabe was fully focused again, his face open and supportive. Without waiting for a response, he continued. "It's...going to be OK. Whatever happened...I'm sure it'll...they'll understand in the end. They're...they're your parents, and...I'm sure they love you." 

Gabe bowed his head for a moment, kneading the fabric of his newly acquired jacket in his free hand as if he wanted to be sure it was still there. Then he looked up again, and tentatively slid his hand down from Eleyna's shoulder to her hand, holding it tightly. He blinked a few times, banishing his welling tears at the memories the jacket's presence was evoking in him. _'I can think about that later. Right now, I've got to try and be there for Eleyna.'_ "You...I...I'll always be here...if...if that helps any. And...if there's anything I can do...." He trailed off, and again squeezed Eleyna's hand.


----------



## kid A (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Gabe bowed his head for a moment, kneading the fabric of his newly acquired jacket in his free hand as if he wanted to be sure it was still there. Then he looked up again, and tentatively slid his hand down from Eleyna's shoulder to her hand, holding it tightly. He blinked a few times, banishing his welling tears at the memories the jacket's presence was evoking in him. 'I can think about that later. Right now, I've got to try and be there for Eleyna.' "You...I...I'll always be here...if...if that helps any. And...if there's anything I can do...." He trailed off, and again squeezed Eleyna's hand._




Eleyna stared at him as he spoke.  Logically, she knew he was trying to help.  She tried not to be upset with him.  But, she felt so...  betrayed by her parents...  she didn't feel well about what had happened.  And hearing him defend them like that...  No, they were wrong.  As shocking as the day's events were, her parents were still wrong to act that way.  She HAD to leave.

_Don't get mad at him, Eleyna.  He's just trying to help._

She patted Gabe's hand.  "You're helping me just being here.  I'll...  I'm gonna be fine."

Her stomach ached and her head throbbed.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

"Well, having not enough gun for everyone, and as I have done some martial arts on the side of my football training, I will leave the guns to other, but do you have some clubs or things like that, or a combat knife. I would rather not have to use it, but if I have to choose between my life and my opponent one, the choice stay clear in my head.

And for your car, can't we have a car that is not own by any of us. They know we are mutant, and they will try to search for those vehicle if they think we are running away."


----------



## kid A (Apr 3, 2005)

..ooops..


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 3, 2005)

Coach Shelton seemed to slip back into his old self as the group asked questions.  His dark eyes seemed to come back to life.  He finished loading the guns into the large duffel bag and handed it to Jenn.  "Actually, Reynolds, that's not a bad idea.  Your car might be a better route to take.  We'll load up and then swing by the mall and switch the truck for the car.  Base case scenario Ward, yeah we could pick up a sterile car but we don't really have the time or resources for that.  Reynolds car should do."  He crossed his arms and gave a stern look to Andrew as he asked the Coach for a melee weapon.  "Yeah, I've seen your martial arts, Ward.  You could use an extra edge.  I'll get ya one of my combat knives, that should help."  The Coach handed Andrew two knives when he returned.  One was a large, Rambo-style combat knife, the second was a slimmer, smaller knife that looked easier to conceal.  

"All right let's stop gabbin' and get loaded up.  Can't believe I'm saying this but, we're going to the mall."



OOC:  In your post please indicate which vehicle your character is riding in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 3, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

"Uh coach, I'm not much in the pure physical power side of things, but I think if we can come up with a job utilizing my power, and some migraine medicine, I could be useful. You know, sneak in with a blade or two like that one" Points to the concealable one. "Or a stun gun, you know.. make a little chaos and such." Kyle also pulls free his tech gear. "Or simple muck up their security, I still got footage from the Cheerleader's charity carwash."

OOC: Kyle will hang with the Coach.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2005)

"Thanks" says Andrew as he take the knives. He looks uneasy at first touch of the knife, but he finally put the combat knife at his belt, and attach the small blade on his right leg, under his pants.

As Kyle talk about the cheerleaders, he look at him with a septic look.

OOC: Andrew will keep up with the coach too, except if he ask otherwise.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo looked at the weapons in the bag.  "Coach, I don't know much about how to shoot, but I'll take one.  Especially, since I don't think my powers do anything for a fight."

Lorenzo will take whatever gun he is given.  When it is received, he reviewed where the safety was and how to be certain the safety was on or off.  He was an attentive student in the gun usage training that coach was quickly going over.

"I'm ready to go,"  Lorenzo said, fishing his keys from his pocket.  "Sammy you want me to drive your truck . . . I mean it's your truck.  If you don't want to drive, I can do it."

OOC: Driving or Riding in Sammy's truck to the mall.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 6, 2005)

Coach Shelton seemed to be easing up around the kids.  He started to dig out a knife for Kyle until the cheerleader car wash comment.  Then he simply turned his head and gave Kyle the most drop-dead-now look the boy had ever seen.  "I think you're right.  You do have a talent for mucking things up.  Think we'll stick with that."  He walked passed Kyle, handing him a smaller blade like the one he had given Andrew. 

 "No problem Reynolds.  Hopefully we won't need any of this stuff."  He patted Lorenzo on the shoulder as he moved passed him, to the garage door.  "Let's get moving, everyone.  We're burning moonlight.  Grab whatever else you need and load-up.  Now."  His expression was calm and even though his voice became aggressive, nothing about his demeanor matched.  It seemed he was truly ready to get the group on the move.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle looks hurt by the look. "Well gee, coach.. it's not like I have a lot of stock footage in my back pack, had I known we were gonna do a rescue I could have pulled up some uncut footage from a rogue Sentinel incident that happened a few years ago and piped that into their network, but it's not something I carry with me. I was just looking for anything that might throw them off and cause confusion." He says quietly as he tucks the knife away.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 7, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Jenn can barely believe it, but why not.
"Allright, maybe things aren't so screwed. To the mall as allways..."
She playfully keep the bag out of Zo's reach before giving it to him.
"Allright, allright, you can have one of my new toys... ."



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle looks hurt by the look. "Well gee, coach.. it's not like I have a lot of stock footage in my back pack, had I known we were gonna do a rescue I could have pulled up some uncut footage from a rogue Sentinel incident that happened a few years ago and piped that into their network, but it's not something I carry with me. I was just looking for anything that might throw them off and cause confusion." He says quietly as he tucks the knife away.




That makes her freeze. Joining the cheerleaders was the very humiliating result of a lost bet. 
"You got footage of that???"
From her expression it is hard to tell if she will start laughing, sink into the groudn from shame or just kill Kyle on the spot. Maybe she will do it all at the same time...


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 10, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey pales as he looks at the arsenal Coach Shelton produces.  _He's got enough guns there to rob the bank.  Wait, does he mean we are going to try saving those others?  ... I'm so damn tired._

When the group leaves, Corey shuffles over to Sammy's truck.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

"Well yeah," Kyle says with a bit of embarrasment. "I tape a lot of the cheerleaders events you know that. Heck I'm the one uploads their meets to the school website and worked on the school DVD supplement for the yearbook remember?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2005)

"Can we change subject? Anyway, what happen in school will change nothing more our lives, that's another life and we have more serious matter." say Andrew, bored by the discussion.

_I just don't want to see those footage again. Seeing Catherine visage wouldn't do any good to me._


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well yeah," Kyle says with a bit of embarrasment. "I tape a lot of the cheerleaders events you know that. Heck I'm the one uploads their meets to the school website and worked on the school DVD supplement for the yearbook remember?"




"Dear god Kyle, get a grip. Of course I remember, and I would take it as a personal insult if any boy from the school doesn't want to see that. And from you I would have expected a bitch smile and some stupid comment. What's up with you?"
She looks down at the weapons she stuff into her bag and shakes her head softly.
"Well, I guess the times just suck."



			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> "Can we change subject? Anyway, what happen in school will change nothing more our lives, that's another life and we have more serious matter." say Andrew, bored by the discussion.




"Come on, you're just jealous I looked so much better in a wet shirt than your girlfriend. You'll survive it."


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 11, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe unhappily let Eleyna's less than convincing reassurance pass for the moment, unsure what he could say that would help. Instead, he again squeezed her hand and glanced over at the others. His eyes widened when he saw the Coach's stash of weapons, but he didn't make any move to acquire one. _'I guess if I get into trouble, I can always try that ...energy pulse...thing.'_ Staying silent and subdued, Gabe seemed content to go with the flow, unsure what else to do.

OOC: Gabe'll ride with Eleyna, whichever vehicle she chooses. (Coach's truck?)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Dear god Kyle, get a grip. Of course I remember, and I would take it as a personal insult if any boy from the school doesn't want to see that. And from you I would have expected a bitch smile and some stupid comment. What's up with you?"
> She looks down at the weapons she stuff into her bag and shakes her head softly.
> "Well, I guess the times just suck."




Kyle relaxes a bit, "Well it's just.. everyone looked at me like in addition to.. you know.. being a freak among freaks..that I was some sorta deviant." hunkers down and looks over his gear and heads to the car without another word.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> She looks down at the weapons she stuff into her bag and shakes her head softly."Well, I guess the times just suck."





"Except that we're going to the mall,"  Lorenzo said with a smile, "And . . . I'm getting my car, and we don't have to take Mr. Pearson's geography test tomorrow.  And, I get to spend quality time with some friends.   And, Momma Reynolds made some killer sandwiches for everyone.  Gotta look for the lining."

Lorenzo slipped on his leather jacket and pocketed his shades, then pulled out his ROM mask from the inside pocket of the jacket.  "Eh, I think I'll hold onto this, too,"  he said as he slid it back in his pocket.  Then he made his way to Sammy's truck.

"Let's go, people.  We're losing valuable sneaking in the dark time!!"  Lorenzo said as he slid into the drivers seat.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle relaxes a bit, "Well it's just.. everyone looked at me like in addition to.. you know.. being a freak among freaks..that I was some sorta deviant." hunkers down and looks over his gear and heads to the car without another word.




Jennifer's hand lands harshly on Kyle's shoulder and she pulls him around to face her. 
"You're not a freak, you're my friend."
She stares at him for a long moment, not realy sure how to explain how sorry she is for freaking out from his transformation.
"If you keep saying something different I'll have to knock some sense back into you."



			
				Zo said:
			
		

> "Except that we're going to the mall,"  Lorenzo said with a smile, "And . . . I'm getting my car, and we don't have to take Mr. Pearson's geography test tomorrow. And, I get to spend quality time with some friends. And, Momma Reynolds made some killer sandwiches for everyone. Gotta look for the lining."[/color]
> 
> A quick smile and sharp turn later Jennifer swings herself into the car beside him.
> Of course she would never admit it but the long practicing in front of her mirror makes the flick of her wrist as she puts on her sunglasses seem just perfect.
> ...


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 14, 2005)

Coach Shelton simply shook his head at everyone's antics as he climbed into his SUV.  As Kyle walked into the garage, the Coach offered him a place in the front seat of his large truck.  Andrew, ELeyna and Gabe all piled into seats in the back, getting comfortable after moving all the luggage around.  There was no shortage of room inside, it even seemed to still have that new car smell.

Lorenzo was getting comfortable in the driver's seat of Sammy's truck when the door suddenly came open and Sammy stood there glaring at him.  "Sorry, Zo.  I may be out of it but, I love this truck and this is the last chance I have to drive it.  Can't give that up, ya know?"   Sammy climbed in and Lorenzo moved over, finding a place to sit amongst Jenn and Corey.

The trip to the mall was uneventful.  It seemed long and no one was sure if that was because the Coach's place was so far out or everyone was on edge.  There was no shortage of Police out that night.  However, none of them seemed interested in the two trucks making a trip to the mall.  The group arrived shortly after the mall had closed.  There was still some traffic in the area but it was obvious that would not last long.  Sammy followed Lorenzo's directions and pulled up next to his car.  Everyone climbed out and loaded their things into Lorenzo's car.  The Coach circled the immediate parking area and came back around as the finished.  "I'm sticking to main roads for now.  They won't know what cars to look for and will expect the fugitives to be hiding or long gone.  We'll fall somewhere  in between.  Reynolds, make sure you keep up and don't get creative.  Follow me and the traffic laws and we should be fine.  If you get tired, call and we'll pull over to switch drivers.  I want to drive through the night until about 8 or 9 in the morning.  Are we good?"

After finalizing their travel plans, Coach Shelton led them away from the mall and onto the freeway.  Away from Smalltown.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Sammy said:
			
		

> "Sorry, Zo.  I may be out of it but, I love this truck and this is the last chance I have to drive it.  Can't give that up, ya know?"




“That’s cool, Sammy,” Lorenzo replied.  Nodding his head, Lorenzo slid over, adding “I figured that’d be the case, but I had to make the offer.  I feel the same way about my car.” 

While loading everything from Sammy’s truck to his car, Lorenzo made certain that the foodstuffs were in the back seat, accessible for anyone during the trip.



			
				Coach Shelton said:
			
		

> "I'm sticking to main roads for now . . . Are we good?"




“We’re better than good,” Lorenzo replied with a smile.  As he climbed into the car, Lorenzo looked at the mall with its lights flicking off.  “Bummer the malls closing, coulda used a couple of CD’s of traveling music.  Still got a decent selection, though.  Someone pick something out to start us off from CD’s in the glove box.  Unless someone’s been holding out on us?”


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2005)

"I'm starting to feel claustrophobic. 8 hours lock up in the car. I really need to do something. Anyway, we have no choice. I'll try to sleep now, so if someone need to be replace, I'll be fresh, and I won't see the time pass."

On that, he try to find a confortable position to sleep, but he already feels that sleep won't come that easily, as his mind travel on the vents of the last days: How it was flowing so normal and how his world fall apart in a second. He can't remove the thought that if it wasn't for his curiosity, all would have been a lot more easier.


----------



## kid A (Apr 18, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna ignored the weapons coach was handing out.  Although she hadn't learned how to control it, she knew that her power would be more than enough to do some damage if necessary.  Silently, she climbed into the back of Coach Shelton's truck and sat looking out the window.  As they drove, the passing scenery became a blur, and once again she grew very tired.  Her hand reached for Gabe's and grasped it tightly, followed by her lying her head down on his shoulder.  "Do you mind?"  She asked, looking up at him from his shoulder.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 18, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> As they drove, the passing scenery became a blur, and once again she grew very tired.  Her hand reached for Gabe's and grasped it tightly, followed by her lying her head down on his shoulder.  "Do you mind?"  She asked, looking up at him from his shoulder.




For much of the journey, Gabe had been sitting with his eyes closed and a frown of concentration on his face._'If I can do that thing where I hear radios in my head, maybe I can get the police band or something. I mean, that could be useful, right? I've got to be able to do something..'_ Slowly and carefully, Gabe tried to tap into his hearing abilities. The babble of regular radio stations flickered in his hearing as he tried to direct his listening, having no real idea of how to go about it. When Eleyna spoke, it took him a few seconds to realise that she had done so. With a quick effort, he pushed the sounds of local radio stations away and looked at her, blinking and sightly disoriented. _'Wow. More time passed than I thought. And...ow.'_ His head throbbed painfully, and he winced a little, but then smiled gently. "No, of course not." Gabe swallowed nervously, and glanced at Eleyna again, before speaking in a low voice. "Look, I'm sorry if I...said the wrong thing earlier. I...um...I didn't mean to." He put his free hand to his head as his burdgeoning headache spiked again, feeling slow and stupid. 

_'Well, that was smooth. And so much for hearing police reports - all I've managed to do is give myself a migrane. Nice one, Gabe.'_ Sighing in frustration, Gabe relaxed, giving up on the radio idea. He held Eleyna's hand a little more tightly, trying to let go of his feeling of uselessness and irritation with how slowly he was learning how to use his powers. _'We've got time, right? I don't need to know how to properly use my powers yet, because I'm not going to need them, right? So why do I feel that I'm going to need them far sooner than I think?'_ It was obvious that Gabe was worrying about things, and knowing him probably things far outside his control. Again.


----------



## kid A (Apr 18, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna smiled at his reply.  Despite the fact that he didn't mean any harm, she didn't believe what had happened with her parents.  She knew they loved her, but they had acted completely ridiculous.  Shocked wasn't the word for how she felt afterwards.  

"You didn't...  I was just upset.  Really, I'm gonna be fine.  I'm just...  I'm exhausted, and moody and upset...  I feel like...  like I've been riding a roller-coaster all day long and now I'm struggling to stand up.  I dunno.  Stupid analogy."

Looking up at him, she continued, "Seriously, I'll be fine.  I just need some sleep or something."  For a split second, her eyebrows furrowed over a concerned look.  Gabe looked like he was in a great deal of pain.  "You've got a headache?"  She reached up to his forhead, grasping it gently.  "Let me...  Do you mind if I try something?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 18, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "You didn't...  I was just upset.  Really, I'm gonna be fine.  I'm just...  I'm exhausted, and moody and upset...  I feel like...  like I've been riding a roller-coaster all day long and now I'm struggling to stand up.  I dunno.  Stupid analogy."




Gabe nodded, seeming to understand at least a little of where Eleyna was coming from. "I think I know the feeling. It's all a lot to take in."



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Looking up at him, she continued, "Seriously, I'll be fine.  I just need some sleep or something."  For a split second, her eyebrows furrowed over a concerned look.  Gabe looked like he was in a great deal of pain.  "You've got a headache?"  She reached up to his forhead, grasping it gently.  "Let me...  Do you mind if I try something?"




Gabe looked embarrassed as he rubbed his forehead again. "I, uh, I was...trying something with my powers. It, um, didn't work. It did give me a hell of a migrane, though." He sighed in frustration. "I just wish I knew how it all worked. Maybe then I could do something. Be useful." Gabe looked a little startled as Eleyna reached up, but didn't try to pull away. He smiled at her, though it did become a grimace for a split second as his head throbbed again. "I don't mind. Do you have a headache cure or something?"


----------



## kid A (Apr 19, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> _Gabe looked embarrassed as he rubbed his forehead again. "I, uh, I was...trying something with my powers. It, um, didn't work. It did give me a hell of a migrane, though." He sighed in frustration. "I just wish I knew how it all worked. Maybe then I could do something. Be useful." Gabe looked a little startled as Eleyna reached up, but didn't try to pull away. He smiled at her, though it did become a grimace for a split second as his head throbbed again. "I don't mind. Do you have a headache cure or something?"_




Smiling, Eleyna replied, "Yeah, I think I might, actually."

Her hand on his forehead, Eleyna concentrated.  She remembered using her powers, and how her headache had subsided after she used them.  It felt like she had alleviated the pressure inside of her.  _Maybe,_ she thought, _I can somehow use my power to alleviate the pressure causing his headache.  If I can just..._  Closing her eyes, Eleyna concentrated until she could feel the pressure inside of Gabe's head.  She could almost see Gabe's head, even with her eyes closed.  Then, gently, she tried to decrease the pressure, absorb it perhaps, until Gabe's internal pressure was equalized.  "Trust me, Gabe."

ooc: nuke, i'm attempting to use her powers in a very minor way.  hope it's not a problem.  let me know if i need to alter my post.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 22, 2005)

As Gabe shut his eyes and attempted to focus his powers, it felt as if his brain were trying to recall every song lyric ever written.  All at once.  The pressure that built up was immediately overwhelming and he managed to hold back the tears of pain the appeared behind his eye lids.  He felt some reluctance to allow Eleyna try and help, not because he didn't trust her but, because he didn't trust his control over his own powers.  Yet, as she ran her fingers across his forehead, slowly he felt the pressure ease.  It was almost as if it were being sucked out.  For reasons he could not explain, Kyle looked into the back of the truck at Eleyna and Gabe.  Although they both were mutants and Andrew was back there, too, Kyle could clearly see that Eleyna was using her power.  It was the most unique thing he had ever seen.  Andrew finally became more comfortable and managed a deep, refreshing sleep.  Regardless of the troubled dreams that haunted him.


Sammy, Jenn, Corey and Lorenzo all managed to bring their conversation around to normal topics.  For nearly two hours the discussed school gossip, music, movies and several other things other than what they were doing and where they were going.  It was the first time any of them had felt normal since earlier that day.  As the conversation died down, they began to drift off to sleep, the days events catching up with them.  Except Lorenzo who continued to follow behind Coach Shelton, a content smile on his face.


----------



## kid A (Apr 22, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

"Feel better?" she asked Gabe, smiling at him the whole time.

Eleyna felt good, for a change.  It was the first time she had actually used her power successfully, or rather, with intended results.


----------



## Unicron818 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

As Sammy relaxed after some laughes about school stuff. He woundered what would be around the next corner. Glancing in the rear view mirror just looking around at the people in his truck. Never in a million years did he ever be on his way to NY with a truck full of mutant outlaws.....outlaws; just crazy.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 28, 2005)

The two vehicles moved through the night, trying not to attract notice.  They moved just below or over the speed limit and stopped only when necessary.  Somehow, it seemed Lorenzo always knew when it was necessary.  They drove as far as possible trying to ignore the fatigue that set in from the day's events.  Finally it was too much to handle and Coach Shelton pulled the group over at a hotel.  He rented three adjoining rooms so there was plenty of beds to go around.

Everyone managed to fall asleep fairly quickly, regardless of how much rest they had gotten or how much they focused on what they had been through.  Coach Shelton gave them strict instructions not to leave their rooms and to call him when they were awake.  They would sleep for the rest of the night and morning and start again in the early afternoon.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

Lorenzo pulled his Monte Carlo into the hotel parking lot, parking near the back and out of the way to casual observers.  Yeah, the walk was a little longer, but at least it was safe from curious eyes.  Grabbing his overnight bag and some of the munchies from his mom, Lorenzo headed to one of the rooms, anxious for some sleep

In the hotel room, he was frustrated that although he was tired - he was still kinda wired.  Instead, he turned the t.v. on low and listened to the news and sports for a bit before actually trying to crash.  Leaning back in the bed to watch, Lorenzo didn't remember watching more than five minutes of it before falling asleep with the t.v. on.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Jenn had plenty of rest but she feels drained from the whole experince nonetheless. Instead of sleeping she just sits in a corner, her legs drawn up to her and thinks about all that happened. And more importantly about what will happen.
The bag with guns is still beside her, reminding her how serious the situation is and not calming her down in the least.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 29, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle sleeps restlessly in the front as images of a half remembered infancy slip through his dreams. He recalls _something_ but cannot quite see/remember it.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2005)

Andrew is waken up as the vehicle stop. "Hmmm?" is he mumbling as he wakes up. He looks around and see the motel. He starts to remember everything that happen during the day and his quiet mind is again troubled. He walk inside his room and lay again in his bed, but that time, with the sleep he just got, he don't fall asleep yet. Not knowing what to do, he stares around the room and find it pretty empty and quiet. He open the drawer next to him and see the bible. He takes it and open it at a random page, and starts to read it, hoping that something boring will help him to sleep.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 30, 2005)

The night turned into morning with nothing interesting happening.  Everyone seemed to get up by 9 or 10 and took turns showering and changing.  People's spirits seemed a bit brighter as well.  It seemed as if a good nights sleep and a fresh set of clothes could do quite a bit to change one's outlook.  Coach Shelton mentioned that they may want to stock up on the hotel items like towels, soap and shampoo if they hadn't already.

After everyone had risen they made their way back into the vehicles and across the road to a Waffle house.  It seemed Coach Shelton had stocked up cash since he paid for breakfast as well as the hotel with out breaking out the plastic.  The group enjoyed a calm breakfast and joked back and forth between the booths they had occupied.  Coach Shelton seemed to be smiling and enjoying the morning as well.  

Gabe joked and ate with everyone else but started to look around the restaurant and out the windows.  Gabe was sure he could hear police radios and some kind of strange static but, there was nowhere the noises could be coming from.  The road outside was relatively calm with some simple traffic, including two semi trucks.  Nothing looked out of the ordinary at all.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2005)

When Andrew recieves his eggs with sausages and fried potatoes and a big  chocolat milk glass, he says "Good bye diet!"

He slowly starts to eat his plate as he start to read the journal he has taken on the other table. Nothing new at first sight, so he leaves it for a moment, listening to the conversation of the others. "Who's driving today. Both of you are still willing to take the wheel?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 1, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe stopped eating for a moment, food halfway to his mouth as he heard the sounds. _'What the..?_ His food obviously forgotten, he cocked his head, listening intently. _'Why do I have a bad feeling about this?'_ Putting down his food, Gabe placed both hands on the table, either side of his plate and closed his eyes, trying to either find the source of the noise or to try and make out what was being said. Everyone at the table felt it shake ever so slightly as a few uncontrolled ripples of sound pulsed out of Gabe's hands, his tight concentration triggering a slight manifestation of his powers. _'Come on, focus. What are they saying? What do they want?'_ Gabe's mouth moved as he quietly murmered along with what he was hearing, his voice exactly replicating the sounds.


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo enjoyed his breakfast with the others, laughing and joking around.  Everyone seemed in better spirits, especially Coach Shelton.  _'Big change from last night and all day yesterday,'_ Lorenzo thought. _'Wonder what's got him in such a good mood?'_

Lorenzo sent out tentacles of thought, looking to see what was going on in Coach's head.



			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> "Who's driving today. Both of you are still willing to take the wheel?"



"Yeah, I plan on driving," Lorenzo replied, "otherwise I'd be sleeping in the back.  Depends on how long were driving though.  What do you think, Coach?"


----------



## Kangaxx (May 1, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey sits in the corner and quietly watches the others as he usually does, so quickly notices Gabes odd behavior.  But rather than say anything, he just stops eating and leans forward to try and hear what Gabe is mumbling.


----------



## kid A (May 2, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

A comfortable night's sleep did wonders for Eleyna, as she awoke in mostly good spirits.  A hot shower was much appreciated, followed by a hot breakfast.  Everyone else seemed as though they were doing slightly better than the evening before.  A heavy burden still seemed to lay on their shoulders, but overall, everyone appeared to be taking it in stride.

At the restaurant, Eleyna sat next to Gabe, and Lorenzo as well.  She had wanted to kind of catch up with Zo for awhile now, but either didn't have the chance or hadn't been in the mood the day before.  Now, with a long trip ahead of them, she wanted to open the lines of communication again.

"Morning, Zo!  Grab a seat."  Under the table, she squeezed Gabe's hand.  She really felt glad he was there with her.  Eleyna struck up a conversation with Lorenzo, catching up from events over the past year, until she was distracted by Gabe's odd behavior.  "Hey, Gabe?  What's wrong...  is everything okay?"


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2005)

Everyone in the Waffle house diner began to look around as things slowly began to shake.  A salt shaker.  A napkin dispenser.  A high chair.  A table.  A both.  A row of booths.  Until the entire building seemed to be vibrating, just enough that it could be noticed.  Then Gabe, who had his arms spread out on the table in front of him, hands grabbing the edges of the table, opened his mouth.

_'........... squuaak............ squeellch.................... That's clear.  Coming up on suspects at this time..........  Back- up unit 17 at last location....................  Car 7677, do you require a supervisor on scene....................  7677, negative.  Suspects appear unarmed.  Will proceed when 7635 arrives...................'_

Gabe's eyes went wide, his mouth shut, and the static and crackle of odd voices stopped.  

All eyes were on Gabe.  Actually, all eyes were on Gabe and the rest of the group.  Two people got up and ran out of the restaurant as everyone else sat and stared.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "Hey, Gabe? What's wrong... is everything okay?"



"Gabe's alright,"  Lorenzo said, "He's just using the force to - "



			
				Gabe said:
			
		

> _'........... squuaak............ squeellch.................... That's clear.  Coming up on suspects at this time..........  Back- up unit 17 at last location....................  Car 7677, do you require a supervisor on scene....................  7677, negative.  Suspects appear unarmed.  Will proceed when 7635 arrives...................'_



Lorenzo stared for a second like everyone, then started a full belly laugh.  "Dude!"  Lorenzo exclaimed. "That was the best gag every!!  Did you see those two run out of here - that was awesome! Everyone loved it - look at them, there's still speechless!"

"We better get those guys and let them know it was a gag.  Don't need anything serious happening from such a cool joke." Lorenzo added, getting up from the table and heading to the door.

OOC: Lorenzo's trying to get everyone to buy the fact that it was a gag with his abilities.


----------



## Velmont (May 5, 2005)

_Is that really a gag? If what he said was true. That we would have been spotted. Damn!_

"Yeah!" replies Andrew to Lorenzo, just as he wasn't finding the joke funny. He take another piece of sausage and ask to the coach. "Coach, next game, shouldn't we start with play number 12?"

OOC: The play number 12 is a play where the team fake a run but do a pass...


----------



## Unicron818 (May 10, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

After a few hours of sleep, a hot shower, and being able to stretch his legs Sammy felt a little brighter than the day before. 


At the breakfast table Sammy was amused by everyone light-heartedness, but quite just the same....its good to see these guys smiling....it was a quite ride on the freeway thus far, it made for kind ofa' long trip. At the same time, being grateful for not having too much chatter.

As Gabe set in his trance like state Sammy's stomach went to knots. He wasn't hungry anymore. "Eleyna?.....Coach?...what’s with Gabe?"  Sammy had whispered. 

Two people freak and run for the door.

"This is uuum fun...Gabe? Gabe, should we bolt? Are we about to hit the fan?"

Sammy looked wide eyed, scanning out the windows looking past the traffic and parking lots, then looking back at the people at his table.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 11, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

"Dude.. seriously bad time." Kyle whispers as he glances around the cafe. "Couch, should we bail, head out in ones or twos? Lo, you and Jenn could go first, that way we got sensing and physical folks in the front."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2005)

Lorenzo continued to scan the room as he 'opened up' his mind.  He could feel the panic and shock before he even started.  Once he tried to focus and calm those in the room, he began to feel slightly dizzy.  A few people still looked around, two of the servers and and elderly couple, seemed to chuckle softly and continue with what they were doing, although they were still watching the group.  

Eleyna suddenly felt pressure building up inside of her.  She recognized it as anxiety from what just happened but, it still took her by surprise.  Coach Shelton blinked two or three times and began growling.   "What is wrong with you kids!  No wonder I'm stuck transporting you to a military school, who would want to be around a bunch of crazy kids who enjoy scaring people like that!  I want all of you outside in the car, right now!  I said NOW!"  He moved forward to get the groups momentum moving.  He stopped to pay the bill and left a pretty decent tip, apologizing for the commotion his 'troubled' kids caused.  As Eleyna, Corey and Jenn helped rush Gabe out of the booth, his cell phone started to ring.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2005)

Andrew stands up and follow the others, feeling uneasy. As the cellular starts to rings, he almost jump on place. He quickly looks at Gabe with an obvious interogative look.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 12, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

As he helped half pull and half carry Gabe to the door, Corey frantically looked for police cars.  _Today has gone to hell even faster than yesterday.  Why me?  I can't deal with this._


----------



## kid A (May 12, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

She started to freak out when the only reply she got sounded like a radio broadcast.  Not a radio broadcaster...  a radio broadcast.  Gabe was having problems controlling his power, and this was obviously not the ideal place for it.  She felt her head begin to throb and her stomach start to ache again.  Trying to relax, to tell herself he'd be okay, Eleyna took her cue from Coach and helped Gabe out of the booth, assisting him to the truck outside.

When his cell phone started to ring, she looked to Gabe and then to Coach Shelton.  Without hesitating, she pulled out the cell phone and checked the caller ID to see if she'd recognize who was calling him...


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_'Whoa . . . '_ Lorenzo thought as he tried to get everyone distracted.  _'Either something weird just happened, or I've got to do fewer belly laughs.'_

Lorenzo followed the others outside, trying to make certain that he was the last one out of the diner.  Just before stepping out the door, he winked at a cute girl he saw in one of the booths on his way in.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 13, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Sammy had gotten the hint and quickly (but not too quickly) got up grabbed opened the door so Gabe could be walked out.

"Well..." smirked Sammy, " I can't wait to see what you do for lunch Gabe." Sammy gives Gabe a pat on the back and trying to make lite the situation as hes helped to the truck.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 13, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe looked dazed and slightly uncomprehending as he was hustled out of the booth. Then, blinking rapidly, he slammed the palm of his right hand into the side of his head. For whatever reason, it seemed to help as his eyes lost their slightly unfocused look, returning to normal...only to fill with mortification as he realised what had just happened. A muttered "Oh, God.." was his only comment as he was walked out of the cafe, his eyes darting left and right, half-expecting to see police pop up around every corner. It took him a few moments to notice Eleyna was holding his phone - and it was ringing. He shot a questioning look at Eleyna as she checked the caller ID, wondering who the heck would be calling him.

OOC: Yay! Back, no longer ill. Sorry about that. Let the games begin, eh?


----------



## Nuke261 (May 16, 2005)

As Lorenzo, threw his look at the cute girl inside, she smiled and blushed.  She looked quickly away and as he stepped out the door, she looked back up and watched him walk outside.  He looked around for the people who ran out while trying to clear his head.  The fresh air must have done the trick.  He cleared his mind of what was happening inside and everything seemed to get better.  As he realized how quickly things were going on, he noticed one of the people he saw leave.  He was next door at the gas station, talking to a couple of guys in a big pick-up truck.  

Eleyna was happy to see she knew the name on Gabe's phone, it was Chris Weaver from school.  Gabe saw the name as well.  Sammy and Corey noticed a few people still giving them strange looks as they left the  restaurant.    Coach Shelton collected up Kyle and Jenn and made sure none of them had left anything behind.



OOC:  Welcome back Synch!


----------



## kid A (May 16, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Looking at the caller ID, Eleyna handed the phone to Gabe.  Smiling, she said, "Welcome back!  Here, it's Chris Weaver."


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds Hps: 2/2*

_'What in the world just happened to me? What'd'ya know, fresh air does do the trick sometimes,'_ Lorenzo thought, his head clearing somewhat.  He moved to those lagging behind in moving to the cars and put his arms around them, pushing them forward toward the cars slightly.

"Looks like news travels fast," Lorenzo commented quietly to those near him as he spotted the guy that ran out of the diner.  Lorenzo laughed again, and in a louder voice called out, "What a cool prank, dude!"

Lorenzo headed to the driver's side to get behind the wheel and get out of there.


----------



## Radiant (May 18, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Following Coach Shelton she puts on a fake smile so anyone looking might at least think she's having fun. One hand goes under her coat to the gun she's carrying just in case but as soon as she even touches the thing she draws it back as if she just touched something poisonois.
_This is so wrong. I just won't start to panick here. Someone will get hurt if we let ourselves go like that._
"Not that I mind a nice breakfast but let's get out of here."
She looks back to make sure Kyle is with them, you never know what might catch his attention.
"Zo? What's going on? You look like you just saw a ghost."


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2005)

Andrew follows. He tries to hide that he is nervous and jump in the coach car. 

"We have been lucky here, it could have turned a lot worst if some flashy powers would have manifested. Coach, does Gabe will be able to control his power? And is it frequent such lose of power in new mutants, or even old mutants? I wouldn't want to see someone explode in the middle of a mall."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 19, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle falls in behind the Coach and Jenn, his eyes switching back and forth as they leave, trying to spot any approaching hints of trouble.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Jenn said:
			
		

> "Zo? What's going on? You look like you just saw a ghost."



"Naah, no ghost, just a good laugh and some attention we probably don't want,"  Lorenzo replied, looking to get into his car and get out of there.


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Naah, no ghost, just a good laugh and some attention we probably don't want,"  Lorenzo replied, looking to get into his car and get out of there.




"Yeah sure if you say so."
She still looks perfectly relaced but her eyes scan the area nervously. Then Kyle catches up she lowers her voice so only the two of them can hear it.
"We should stop playing normal until we're real far away. Getting breakfast in a public place was not the brightest idea I've ever heard of."


----------



## Unicron818 (May 20, 2005)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Feeling found out Sammy had followed everyone as casual as possible to their vehicles. Pressing the remote start and then unlocking the doors so everyone can climb aboard without wasting time.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 22, 2005)

The group made their way to the truck and car without much incident.  Coach Shelton did not seem happy.  "Point noted, Allen.  The idea was that some normal events would help all of you relax and settle in.  Apparently that didn't work.  Looks like we'll be using a runner for meals from now on."

Lorenzo continued to keep an eye on the locals at the gas station, as they loaded up.  They continued to watch them.  And they did not make any attempt to hide it.  As the group's truck and car made it's way back onto the road, the guys at the gas station finally pulled away.  The man from the diner had joined them and a few of them looked back and watched them leave.  Lorenzo had a creepy feeling.  He had not picked up any actual thoughts or emotions from them, this was different.  This is what prejudice must feel like.  Blatant and unhidden.

Gabe grabbed the phone and stared at the screen.  CHRIS W.   It continued to ring.


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The group made their way to the truck and car without much incident.  Coach Shelton did not seem happy.  "Point noted, Allen.  The idea was that some normal events would help all of you relax and settle in.  Apparently that didn't work.  Looks like we'll be using a runner for meals from now on."
> 
> Lorenzo continued to keep an eye on the locals at the gas station, as they loaded up.  They continued to watch them.  And they did not make any attempt to hide it.  As the group's truck and car made it's way back onto the road, the guys at the gas station finally pulled away.  The man from the diner had joined them and a few of them looked back and watched them leave.  Lorenzo had a creepy feeling.  He had not picked up any actual thoughts or emotions from them, this was different.  This is what prejudice must feel like.  Blatant and unhidden.
> 
> Gabe grabbed the phone and stared at the screen.  CHRIS W.   It continued to ring.




"Great I'm so damn smart I can even talk myself out of any chance to get a decent dinner. Fabulous, go me."
She grins at the coach as she swings into the car and waves back at the people staring at them.
"You've been a great audience, hope to see you soon."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 23, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe stared at his phone, unsure how to act. His head was still spinning from his actions of the last few minutes, and he felt like his brains had been scrambled. _'Why would Chris be calling me? What is this?'_ Slowly, Gabe brought the phone up to his ear and accepted the call. "Hello?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 23, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle nods. "Yeah, let's not do this again, least till we are not in a place where Sentinels show up okay? I don't think we should be stopping anymore for food, more likely drive thrus from here on in, Right coach?"


----------



## kid A (May 23, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> Kyle nods. "Yeah, let's not do this again, least till we are not in a place where Sentinels show up okay? I don't think we should be stopping anymore for food, more likely drive thrus from here on in, Right coach?"




Eleyna watched Gabe as he answered his phone, but replied to Kyle in the meantime.  "I don't think we'll be able to make it the whole way without stopping, Kyle.  The coach is right though, we can just send the least conspicuous one of us in to get food for the rest of us.  Zo seems like the best candidate for that one."


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo hopped in the car, getting the strangest feeling from the people at the gas station.  It was definitely nothing he had ever felt before.  As they drove, Lorenzo turned on the music hoping the lyrics would drown out the feeling he was dealing with.

OOC: Is it Kyle, Jenn, Sammy and I in my car, and Andrew, Eleyna, Coach and Gabe in the other?


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2005)

*Shotgun!*

OOC:  I think the *truck* is Coach Shelton, Kyle, Andrew, Eleyna and Gabe and the *Car* is Lorenzo, Corey, Jenn and Sammy.

If anyone wants to change vehicles, I am sure that is possible.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2005)

Gabe listened to the familiar voice of one of his best friends, answer him back.  "Hey Gabe, what's going on man?  There's all kinds of crazy talk around school and your Mom won't answer the phone.   I've heard everything from you being a mutant-sympathizer terrorist to you being a real mutie.  So what's the story, huh?"

The group made their way out of town very quickly.  No one was sure if they were paranoid or if everyone they passed was really watching them.  Coach Shelton took the obvious way out of town and then took a detour that would take them longer.  He didn't want to make it too easy for any police that could be looking for them due to a call from the diner.  

"Do any of you have a cell phone with one of the other's numbers?  I want to pull over for gas and don't want us getting split up."  Coach Shelton seemed to stay pretty alert the entire time they had been driving.  His guard always seemed to be up.  The good thing was he had not spotted anything to make him suspicious.

The chip that Kyle had been studying since they left seemed to start pulsating slightly as they pulled off the road.


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Hearing the coach, Eleyna reached into her pocket and pulled out her phone.  "Yeah, Coach, I've got mine...  I think I have Zo's number on here, unless he's changed it or something."  Turning the phone on, she searched the book for Lorenzo's listing and hit "send."

The phone rang...


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo was finally getting settled during the drive . . . the incident in the diner was almost forgotten . . . he wasn't certain just what he had done, he really wanted everyone to believe it was just a gag . . . and they did.  Why did he get so dizzy afterwards though?

With the music up and the windows down, Lorenzo almost didn't hear his phone ring.  Taking a moment to turn the music down, close the window and check the call id, Lorenzo answered the phone, "Zo's pizza delivery and chauffeur service, who needs what delivered to whom?"


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*



> With the music up and the windows down, Lorenzo almost didn't hear his phone ring. Taking a moment to turn the music down, close the window and check the call id, Lorenzo answered the phone, "Zo's pizza delivery and chauffeur service, who needs what delivered to whom?"




"I need one Zo's House Favorite, with all the trimmings, delivered to the middle of nowhere, just outside Smalltown, Ohio."  Laughing, Eleyna continued, "Hey, Coach wants to stop for gas, so watch for him to exit, so we don't get separated, k?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 26, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle pulled the chip out and looked at it. He had been _fairly_ sure tehre wasn't a powercell on the chip. After giving it a quick look over he decides to slip it back into the chip slot of his pda and see if it would talk to his gear now.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> "I need one Zo's House Favorite, with all the trimmings, delivered to the middle of nowhere, just outside Smalltown, Ohio."  Laughing, Eleyna continued, "Hey, Coach wants to stop for gas, so watch for him to exit, so we don't get separated, k?"



"No problem, ma'am we'll get that right out to you in about . . . ummm . . . what's that? . . . the cook's still in Smalltown . . . Ummm . . . ma'am, guess you'll have to settle for cold-cuts and a smile,"  Lorenzo replied.  "As for gas, not a problem,  Corey's looking like he needs to stretch his legs anyway."


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

"Excellent.  See you at the next stop."  Eleyna closed her phone and looked over at Gabe, wondering what Chris Weaver wanted.  It seemed pretty strange for him to call now, but they hadn't seen anyone from school since they left, so maybe people were just looking for them.  She tapped Gabe's leg with her finger and when he looked over at her, she pointed to the phone and silently mouthed the words, "What's up?"


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2005)

Seeing all the cellular up, Andrew seems to come a bit nervous. As Eleyna close her phone, he asks to Kyle. "I know it sounds a bit paranoid, but can those cellular be track? It surely not great secret who has one, and I've seen in many movies they use it to track some people. I know it is hollywood movies, still..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 29, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Well yeah definitely." Kyle says. "If you know the number and know where to look for the phone it can be done fast, give the tracer some time and you can sniff it out pretty much down to a local cell zone."


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2005)

"Coach, shouldnt we..." asks nervously Andrew.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Gabe listened to the familiar voice of one of his best friends, answer him back.  "Hey Gabe, what's going on man?  There's all kinds of crazy talk around school and your Mom won't answer the phone.   I've heard everything from you being a mutant-sympathizer terrorist to you being a real mutie.  So what's the story, huh?"




Something inside Gabe squeezes painfully at the sound of his friend's voice."Chris, you shouldn't call me. It isn't safe. I don't know if they can trace phones or something, and I can't risk it. I'm a mutant, OK? And I'm not going to a camp. Have people been asking you questions about me? Government people?"

OOC: Sorry about my sketchy posting. I'm currently in the midst of my final set of exams and essays to complete my degree, and hence I'm a little stretched. Normal service should resume Wednesday or thereabouts.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 30, 2005)

"Yeah.  You better hang up.  I'm used to using secure lines.  We should be out of the immediate area they would be scanning.  We're really two sectors away from where they should be conducting their search."  Coach pulled off and headed towards the gas station.  He turned down the music the kids had been playing.  "Who needs to head in for anything?"

Gabe was met with immediate silence on the phone. Then, "Dude, what do ya mean, you're a mutant?  How did that happen.  We were just hanging at your house the other day.  What's your powers?  Can you do cool stuff.  Whooaaa, the cops are after you right.  Where are ya?  What are ya gonna do?"

Kyle tired several different ideas with chip.  None of them produced any different results.  It just continued to shimmy in his hand.  No faster and no slower.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2005)

"I'll go buy some juice and food, so we won't have to stop if someone get hungry. Lorenzo and cie should do the same. We could even skip the dinner if we take what it is needed. And only stop late at night." suggests Andrwe to the Coach.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "No problem, ma'am we'll get that right out to you in about . . . ummm . . . what's that? . . . the cook's still in Smalltown . . . Ummm . . . ma'am, guess you'll have to settle for cold-cuts and a smile,"  Lorenzo replied.  "As for gas, not a problem,  Corey's looking like he needs to stretch his legs anyway."




"Hu-what?"  Corey starts slightly upon hearing his name, from what must have been an engrossing day dream.  "Lorenzo, who's that?  Are we supposed to be, like, talking to people?"


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> "Hu-what? . . .  Lorenzo, who's that?  Are we supposed to be, like, talking to people?"



"It's okay, man,"  Lorenzo replied.  "That was Eleyna on the phone telling us to pull over at the next gas station with them.  If it wasn't cool, I'm betting the coach woulda said something.  So everyone, we're stopping fer gas and whatever else coming right up!"

Lorenzo continued to tap on the steering wheel in time to the music playing on the stereo, pleased that the last few hours had passed without incident.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle clears his throat. "Okay, guys.. I want you to do me a favor. SHUT off all the phones okay?" he asks neverously as he considers what the chip might be. Some sort of trace detector. "Coach, I got one of my dad's old chip sets here and the thing is throbbing from the moment the phone rang.."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

edit: gone since Jenn just realized she's not even present to hear kyle...


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Radiant (Kyle's in the other car)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Chris Weaver said:
			
		

> Gabe was met with immediate silence on the phone. Then, "Dude, what do ya mean, you're a mutant?  How did that happen.  We were just hanging at your house the other day.  What's your powers?  Can you do cool stuff.  Whooaaa, the cops are after you right.  Where are ya?  What are ya gonna do?"






			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> Kyle clears his throat. "Okay, guys.. I want you to do me a favor. SHUT off all the phones okay?" he asks neverously as he considers what the chip might be. Some sort of trace detector. "Coach, I got one of my dad's old chip sets here and the thing is throbbing from the moment the phone rang.."




Gabe's head snapped round at Kyle's comment. Then he began speaking very fast. "Chris, I....I can't talk about this now. They're looking for me. OK? Look, if...if I can, I'll try to contact you later. I'm..I'm sorry." Gabe ended the call abruptly and took a deep breath, putting his phone on the seat and watching it as if it were some kind of poisonous snake. Then he looked at Eleyna, seeking some comfort from her presence.


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Seeing his discomfort, Eleyna tried to reassure Gabe.  "Don't worry.  You weren't on for very long, so I doubt anyone could trace a call that quickly.  Just turn your phone off for now, and it'll be fine.  'Sides, you can just "zap" 'em if anyone shows up, right?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 9, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*



			
				Eleyna said:
			
		

> Seeing his discomfort, Eleyna tried to reassure Gabe.  "Don't worry.  You weren't on for very long, so I doubt anyone could trace a call that quickly.  Just turn your phone off for now, and it'll be fine.  'Sides, you can just "zap" 'em if anyone shows up, right?"




Gabe offers a weak smile at Eleyna's attempt to cheer him up and turns off his phone. "Yeah,  I guess you're right. Thanks." Gabe looks at his hand for a moment, and then smiles sheepishly at Eleyna. "As soon as I, uh, figure out how this 'zapping' thing works. Preferably without breaking anything important." _'Or anyone.'_


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 13, 2005)

Coach Shelton looked at Kyle in the rearview mirror.  "Okay, no more phones for now.  Kyle, let me know what you think that thing is doing and what you need us to do."  The coach continued to pull off the road into a small gas station/convenience store.  

He pulled up to a pump and had the kids get out as Lorenzo pulled up behind them.  "I want two at a time away from the vehicles.  One from each car.  No talking unless you have to and nothing _fancy_."  He stressed the last word enough for everyone's attention.  "Oh yeah.  No more cell phone's until Kyle or me say otherwise."

There was one small car getting ready to leave the station and a pick-up truck and a jeep pulled into it's spot at the pump on the other side of the station.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2005)

As Coach get out of the vehicle, Andrew follow him a second. "You should tell Lorenzo to buy a few things to eat too, so we can keep rolling some times."

After that, he walk inside the shop and take a bottle of water and one of juice with 5 sandwich and a sac of chip. Once he has paid, he will go back directly to the car.


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo followed the coach into the gas station, pulling up at an available pump.  "We're here everybody - everybody out who's getting out," Lorenzo called out, "Someone should see what's up with the others while I top off the tank and get rid of some trash and stuff."

Lorenzo went about filling the tank (paying with cash).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 14, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"Right coach, I could definitely use some more gear to figure out everything this thing does." Kyle says as he scours his  brain for an idea of how to figure out the chips functions.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 19, 2005)

Coach Shelton began fueling his truck and then walked over to speak with Lorenzo.  "Well, Reynolds, how is everyone holding up.  We should be off the road in a few hours so that incident at the last town should be our last one."

After that the Coach walked back to finish with his truck.  He walked inside, to pay for his gas and Lorenzo's, with Kyle.  "I don't have anything I think you could use.  Just keep an eye on that thing and we'll see what we can do when we get to the safe house."   

As they walked inside, Coach Shelton noticed the truck that pulled in was the same one from the dinner that morning!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

With long strides Jenn crosses the distance to the other car, smiling at the other half of their little runaway group. 
"So are you guys holding up. I mean I know it's hard being stuck in the truck without me but I sure you can handle it."
She could be joking but it might just be possible that she means it...


----------



## kid A (Jun 20, 2005)

*Elyena Robertson*



> "So are you guys holding up. I mean I know it's hard being stuck in the truck without me but I sure you can handle it."




Eleyna smiled and answered, "We're doing just fine, although it IS hard without you."  Getting serious for a moment, Eleyna continued, "How are you guys holdin' up?"  She glanced quickly back to the other truck, taking it in and making sure everything was still going alright.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2005)

Andrew comes back to the truck with some with his bags. "I bought a picnic. Sandwiches, chips, juices and water. There is for everyone." Putting everything on the back seat, Andrew remark the Coach seems concern. He follows his look and finish by spotting the truck.

"That's truck looks familiar. Trouble coach?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Cach Shelton said:
			
		

> "Well, Reynolds, how is everyone holding up.  We should be off the road in a few hours so that incident at the last town should be our last one."



"Good coach . . . I think,"  Lorenzo stated.  "I mean, Sammy and Corey are pretty quiet . . . though I don't notice much with Jennifer around . . . ." Lorenzo finished with a wink.  "Thanks for picking up the gas, Coach, I appreciate it."

Lorenzo got out the windshield washer brush from the dispenser and started cleaning his front window, while he waited for the others to return.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 21, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

While the others went inside to pay, Corey climbed out of the car just to stretch.  _I won't have to worry about running really fast if my legs stop working.  I wonder if the government would still want me if I had a mutant power that didn't work._  He stays by the car pondering mutants and gasoline prices until it's time to leave again.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

Kyle gets out and streches, suddenly wishing he could do more. Something that might prove he's not just a goof, though he quickly quashes that thought after a sideways glance towards Jennifer. He knew his chances were nil, better not linger on it, since obsessing on her tended to trigger his power. Granted he'd only changed three times, but it would be worth the pain if he could do something useful.

Standing by the car and streching, he fumed a bit. He had a useless power, a passive one that wouldn't help finding threats to them, and didn't know enough about the tech his dad used to figure out the chip he'd found that MIGHT have some use to the group.

"All in all Kyle, you're damn useless." he mutters to himself as he slides back into the car.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Eleyna smiled and answered, "We're doing just fine, although it IS hard without you."  Getting serious for a moment, Eleyna continued, "How are you guys holdin' up?"  She glanced quickly back to the other truck, taking it in and making sure everything was still going alright.




"We're so cool we could catch a cold just being near each other, don't worry."
She turns towards the apparoaching truck, one hand easily taking down her shades as she tries to get a better look.
"Hey Eleyna, haven't we seen that truck before? If you and Gave see anything beside each other that is."
Her eyes are still fixed on the car and she is allready on her first steps back to her car.
"Call me paranoid but this might be trouble. And even if I'm wrong people are too busy calling me hot to take that offer anyway..."


----------



## kid A (Jun 22, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Turning to look at the incoming vehicle, Eleyna replied, "Yeah...  yeah, I think that's the same truck from the restaraunt this morning..."  Looking back to Jen, she asked, "You think we're being followed?  Why?  Who'd want to follow us, aside from...  y'know...  the government?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Turning to look at the incoming vehicle, Eleyna replied, "Yeah...  yeah, I think that's the same truck from the restaraunt this morning..."  Looking back to Jen, she asked, "You think we're being followed?  Why?  Who'd want to follow us, aside from...  y'know...  the government?"




"If we're realy screwed it's the nerds from the chess club. But I bet it's just some government strike team or other people who want to get at us 'cause we're mutants."
She turns back and grins at Eleyna before she runs back to her own car.
"Better stay at your car and be ready to run at any moment. Just in case."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 30, 2005)

Coach Shelton paid for the gas and the food Andrew had picked up, watching everything outside as best as he could.

Lorenzo saw that everyone was making their way back.  He also noticed that Corey seemed a bit down and quieter than normal. 

Sammy rolled over and continued to sleep.  

Kyle stretched near the car when he felt a vibration from inside his pocket.  He pulled out the chip and instantly saw that it was emitting a slight glow and vibrating more rapidly.  And then it let out a quick _chirp_.

Jenn, Eleyna and Gabe were watching the two vehicles that pulled up when one of the men in the jeep jumped out of the back and yelled, "That's him!  He's the one who did it!"  As the doors opened on the truck and jeep, two of them men getting out could also be recognized from that morning.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo smiled and nodded to the others as he finished cleaning off the windows of the car.  Noticing Corey's mood, Lorenzo spoke up, "Corey, bud, what's up?  Everything okay . . . all things considered?  I know that - -"



			
				Diner Guy said:
			
		

> "That's him! He's the one who did it!"



Lorenzo spin around looking all innocent, something he had perfected in high school.  He looked over to the group to see who they were talking about and what was going on.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle looks at the chip. "Ah.. coach. The chip is really going nuts." He says as he moves the chip and pda around in a circlular pattern, trying to see if any one area is more 'noisy' than another. "Think it's time to bail."


----------



## kid A (Jul 1, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

"S**t!  It IS the guys from this morning...  from the restaurant..."  Eleyna turned completely in her seat, so that her knees were on the cushion.  She looked over at Gabe.  "Looks like you might have to 'zap' people earlier than we expected."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 4, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 2/2*

Gabe looked back as well, his face falling. _'You screwed up again, Gabe. This is your fault.'_ He offered a weak smile. "Well, practice makes perfect, right?" The obvious lack of enthusiasm he put into his attempt at a joke killed it before it even got off the ground. Looking worried, Gabe glanced at the Coach for ideas.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2005)

"We needed that..." whispers Andrew to himself. "Someone have a bright idea?" asks Andrew aloud to his companion around him, but he get ready to act.

OOC: Andrew is ready to charge one guy and to put the heel of his shoes in his face.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 5, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey opens his mouth to respond to Lorenzo, but never gets the chance because of the shouting man behind him. _There 'he' is?  I don't know who that guy is, but he doesn't look very friendly._

Corey ducks down mostly out of sight from the newcomers, but keeps his head up where he can peer through the cabin of the car at them.  As he does he glances up at Lorenzo, clearly expecting some indication of what to do next.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2005)

Coach Shelton and Andrew made their way across the parking lot as events began.  The group from the truck and jeep did not seem to notice either of them.  Five men emerged from the vehicles and three of them looked familiar.  They all seemed focused on Gabe, Eleyna and Jenn.  However, two of them were looking around, trying to figure out exactly who was with who.  

The first man had a wildly unkept mane of hair and pulled a large knife from his waist band.  A second man, with a noticeable scar across his face, also pulled out what looked like a large combat knife.  A third man, who was not wearing a shirt, pulled a shotgun out of the back of the jeep.  The fourth man, who was wearing a leather jacket for some reason, pulled a revolver from his pocket.  The fifth man, sporting a handlebar-style mustache, jumped out of the back of the jeep holding a pistol in one hand and some type of remote control in the other.  He yelled to the others.  "It's not just the boy, they're almost all muties!"  The group moved forward, quickly.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2005)

"I'll take care of the shotgun." says Andrew to the Coach. On that, Andrew rush the man with the shotgun, trying to disarm him.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Then the men head for them Jennifer turns back. Spinning sideways on one heels she places herself between Gabe,  Eleyna  and the gun-wielding idiots. Even thought she realizes the futility of the gesture her arms go up to cover her face.
_Yeah, like that’s going to matter against a shotgun. Guess it is time to find out the hard way how invulnerable I really am._
“Stay behind me you two, I can take it.”
_I hope. At least I will leave a good looking corpse…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle sees the guns and moves to the other side of the vehicle for cover. _Some hero you are Kyle, _he thinks to himself furiously as he pulls a handful of components from his jacket to cobble together some sort of weapon to help ou the others.

OOC: Going to try and build up a stun attack weapon with his gadget power.


----------



## kid A (Jul 8, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

At first, Eleyna panicked.  Overwhelming concern for her friends washed over her.  Everyone, herself included, was still reeling from the events of the past couple of days.  The last thing they needed was someone trying to kill them.  Faintly, as though she wasn't in her own body, Eleyna felt her head ache and her abdomen lurch.  And then, something clicked.

"Jen!  Get out of the way!"  Eleyna concentrated on the pressure inside of her, feeling around for the switch she had located before.  Frustration set in, and she began to panic.  _What the hell am I doing?!  I don't know how to do this...  to control THIS?!  I'm no hero!_  Despite the panic, though, she knew they needed to put an end to this before it started, and kept trying until finally, she found it.  Without knowing exactly what she was doing, Eleyna pointed her arms around Jen in the direction of the dangerous men.

_Release!_


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

OOC: uncertain about how far away the men are from him.

Lorenzo looked over to the men as they approached. Seeing the guns, he almost automatically raised his hands over his head.  Without looking in the car, Lorenzo implored quietly to Corey and Sammy if he was nearby, "Five guys with guns and knives . . . please don't hurt my car."

Lorenzo took a step closer to the pump, almost smiling when he heard the jingle of his keys in his trenchcoat pocket.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 10, 2005)

Andrew rushed the man with the shotgun.  The man never seemed to notice Andrew until he was standing on the other side of him holding the shotgun.  "Damn, mutie kids..."

Jenn took up her position in front of Gabe and Eleyna as Eleyna leaned to the other side.  Jenn saw Eleyna's arms extend passed her face and then felt a rush of air that she had no idea where it came from.  Eleyna braced as best as she could and then let loose.  Two focused blasts of air pressure shot into the group of men coming towards them.  The man in the jacket and the man who Andrew disarmed were knocked to the ground.  Andrew was knocked off balance as well.  The man with the mustache was knocked back into the jeep but was still standing.  

The two men with the knives moved apart from each other and rushed towards the group.  The man with the unkept hair was suddenly knocked to the ground and Coach Shelton appeared over him, holding the man's knife.  The other man continued towards Jenn, Eleyna and Gabe.  He did wonder why the boy at the gas pumps was holding his arms in the air and smiling.

Kyle started slapping together parts from the pile he dropped into his lap.  He was _pretty _ sure this was how to assemble a stunner.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

"Hey we're looking good doing this."
As far as Jennifer can see only the man charging her with a knife is left. That's nice. Not the part with the knife but the fact that no more shotguns seem to be involved. Between all this spectacular action she really wants to put on a show, stay calm and take out the guy with 360 degree roundhouse kick. 
Sadly for her she only saw those in the movies before. 
So instead she rushes forward and simply hits him in the face, hoping the he'll one right into her strike.


----------



## kid A (Jul 11, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Watching as the bad men were pushed backwards, Eleyna looked down at her hands and looked back up again.  Smiling, she agreed with Jen.  "Yeah, I guess we are."  Watching the other men, she prepared to "fire" again if necessary.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo was . . . surprised at the quick work the gorup seemed to make with the mutant haters.  He glanced into his car taking a step toward the bad guys, and said to Corey and Sammy, "Only one guy still with a knife, rest have been disarmed for the moment."

He waited to see if he needed to just into the fray . . . he eyed the guy with the scanner with particular interest.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2005)

*Andrew Ward, hp:2/2*

Andrew stands up, holding the shotgin by the barrel. He looks at the men next to him and tell them angrily "Now, run and don't come back!". To make sure they understand the threat, Andrew use the shotgun as a baseball bat on the leather jacket man.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle pops up, "Wait, get the gizmo they have, it's either  a tracker or a sensor device, I need to see what it is. Or next time they'll have more guns." Kyle slips the last part of the tools into his device and finishes it with a loud CLICK. "And I don't want to have to explain to the big guy." nods to the coach. "that I had to destroy another building."

OOC: Big Butt Bluff to the guys they're facing that what he's carrying is more dangerous than a simple stun gun..


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 14, 2005)

*Gabriel 'Gabe' Adams, HP 1?/2*

Gabe just stood there as the men attacked, trying to think of something to do that didn't involve the use of his mutant powers, but his mind was a blank. Then he saw Eleyna's powers push back mustache-man, but not put him down. _'A gun..and something else? Alright then..'_ "Yaaah!" With a cry that was half terror, half a battle cry, Gabe lifted his hands and let loose. Once again there was that _thrumming_ sound of some kind of power leaving Gabe, and a strange ripple in the air. The next, there was an odd noise - like a distorted guitar riff from very far away, which made your teeth vibrate. It came from the man - and his jeep.

OOC: That'd be Gabe trying to use his Disintegrate extra, with Extra Effort for Area. Centered on the man and his jeep, so it'll get anything he's wearing/carrying (hopefully the gun and 'other thing' (mutant sensor?) and probably the windows. Plus, it may give the jeep a cool sort of 'dented' look.  Gabe'll spend a HP to avoid fatigue if he's able to do so.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 15, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Corey watches in amazement as his friends level the thugs.  _So much for keeping a low profile._  With his eyes are still on the fight, he reaches over and tugs lightly on Lorenzo's shirt.  Lorenzo, we gotta get outta here...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrew threatened the unarmed man and then struck him with the butt of the shotgun.  The man buckled from the blow and then was thrown back into the truck as Eleyna's blast connected and knocked Andrew off his feet.

Jenn charged the man with the knife and watched him fly into the air and land on his back.  She could hear him gasp when he hit.  Gabe delivered a powerful blast that seemed to tear into the jeep.  The man with the gun and the scanner yelled as he dropped  what was left of both items and grabbed his left hand with his right.  Kyle saw that his warning did no good and moved closer, dropping in his final component with an audible CLICK and a reassuring whirling noise that grew louder.  

Coach Shelton delivered a quick punch to the man he had tackled and stuck the knife in his back pocket.  "Get in the cars and go, now!"  He threw his truck keys to Jenn.  "This place is about to turn into a nightmare.  I'll finish it, you go.  Rey.... Lor....  ZO, get the next location from me and lead the way out."   

The Coach moved from the man he had taken down towards the direction of Andrew.  Suddenly, a man still in the front of the truck, turned the key.  The engine growled to life.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Coach said:
			
		

> "Get in the cars and go, now!"  He threw his truck keys to Jenn.  "This place is about to turn into a nightmare.  I'll finish it, you go.  Rey.... Lor....  ZO, get the next location from me and lead the way out."



Lorenzo thought he understood what the coach wanted.  He concentrated for a moment, focusing on the coach and what he really wanted.  As he did so he backed up a step to keep him close to his car, to get away as soon as he got the information.

"Corey, Sammy, stay in the car, this is getting too weird - we're outa here,"  Lorenzo mentioned.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle moves up to the prone and beaten men, his stunner at ready. "I'll be a moment, I want to see what this gizmo they had was." 

OOC: He's going to try and grab the widget the leader had, if any of them twitch, Kyle's ready to shoot them with his stunner. Once he has the stunner, he's hell for leather back to the car.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrew, hearing the trucks engine running, stands up and see the coach coming. He wait a moment, on his guard, and ask the coach. "Time to go?"

OOC: Ready action, if someone try to attack him or anyone else, he will club him with the shotgun.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

Catching the key as she sprints for the truck Jenn starts it up and hits the road as soon as everybody is on board.
"Get moving folks. No loss, the party sucked."


----------



## kid A (Jul 22, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna saw that the Coach had the situation under control and she nudged Gabe as Jenn ran to the truck.  "Get back inside, kay?"  Turning her attention back to the scene, she called out, "Coach, Andrew, Kyle, c'mon!  Let's go!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 24, 2005)

Eleyna and Gabe made their way back to the cars.  Jenn had snatched the Coach's keys and started his truck.  Lorenzo backed towards his car, staring at the Coach.  He tried to concentrate but, that was not so simple with everything that was going on.  Then a thought entered his head that he knew wasn't his, _Rest Stop Before Anne Kingston Exit_.  He jumped into his car.  Corey watched the action as Sammy stretched and asked, "What's all the racket?  I'm trying to catch some shuteye."

Kyle bolted for the device the man at the jeep had dropped.  He made it all the way over and grabbed it off the ground.  It looked like some kind of a cross between a remote and a GPS.  The bad news was that it looked like it had been damaged pretty good from Gabe's blast.  While he examined the device the man who dropped it, kicked Kyle in the shin.

Coach Shelton ran up to Andrew who had just stood and was holding the shotgun like a club.  The Coach knocked the shotgun from Andrew's hands and barked, "Go!  Get to the cars and go!  This play is over and there's all kinds of penalty flags!"  With the last comment he pushed Andrew in the direction of their cars.  

The truck that had started up, brushed past the Coach and turned towards Andrew.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle hops back, wincing at the sudden pain. "Mister, you don't kick a guy with a gun." Kyle reminds him as he keeps back up, finally turning and run/limping back to the car when he's clearly out of reach of him. "Got the gizmo, Gabe's blast did a number on it, might take a bit to figure out what it is though." Kyle says even as he pulls out his tools to get it open and look it over more closely.


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Sammy said:
			
		

> "What's all the racket?  I'm trying to catch some shuteye."



"Big brawl with some people that don't like us," Lorenzo said as he climbed into his car.  "Now they're getting cars involved, and we're out of here."

Lorenzo kicked the engine into action, listening to the beautiful hum . . . then he leaned over and opened the passenger door to see if anyone was climbing in.  Lorenzo looked to Jenn, giving her the thumbs up if she caught his eye.  Otherwise, Lorenzo kept his eyes on the action, ready to lay on the gas and get out of there if the truck approached or if everyone was loaded up.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2005)

Andrew doesn't wait to be it told twice and start to dash in direction of the car. He take a look behind to see what the coach is doing, and see the truck turning in his direction. "You think you'll rush me with a truck?" he says to himself. He starts to run in zigzag, and tries to use any obstacle to block the line between him and the truck.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 25, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

Seeing the truck rumble to life startles Corey back into action.  He dives headfirst into the back of the car, then wiggles back into a sitting position next to Sammy, and puts on his seat belt.  His delayed response to Sammy's question is "Someone is trying to kill us!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 8, 2005)

Jenn started up the truck and threw it in gear.  Neither Andrew nor Kyle had gotten into either vehicle yet.  She didn't appear to be leaving without them but, she didn't seem to plan on sticking around all day.  She looked over at Lorenzo and decided to follow him.  She heard the Coach yell to him and never heard a location however, she was pretty sure he knew where to go.  Gabe and Eleyna held the door open as the truck swung around.  Kyle had already passed it and Andrew didn't seem to notice the open door.  

Kyle made his way across the lot and jumped into the front seat of Lorenzo's car.  He immediately began to tinker with the device he had picked up.  He plugged a power source into a small board inside of it and felt the chip in his pocket starting to vibrate.

Andrew made his way across the lot, dodging and weaving.  He ducked between two gas pumps and then darted to Lorenzo's car.  The truck was closer but it was moving and Lorenzo's car seemed more inviting.  Andrew jumped into the back seat, slamming into Corey and Sammy.  Sammy was already not very happy.  "What fight?  Those guy's are trying to get us?  Let me outta here!  I'll show those jerks a real fight!"  He reached for the door handle.

Coach Shelton ran towards the pick-up truck that had started after Andrew.  It swerved to miss the pumps and was trying to maneuver around the small lot.  Coach Shelton was on the passenger door in the blink of an eye.  

Then gun shots rang out.  It sounded like 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2005)

Once inside the car, he quickly close the door.

"What fight? Those guy's are trying to get us? Let me outta here! I'll show those jerks a real fight!" says Sammy. He reached for the door handle. Andrew garbs his wrist. "The coach told to go, we are going. Lo!"

Then gun shots rang out. It sounded like 4 or 5 of them. Andrew instinctively duck. He then look outside to search who have shot, and who was the target. "Everyone is ok?" Seeing everyone in the car seems ok, Andrew looks in direction of the truck to see if the others havn't been shot.


----------



## kid A (Aug 10, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

As Jen moved the truck around the lot, Eleyna stood at the doorway and watched as Andrew and Kyle moved to Lorenzo's car.  She was making sure they had gotten in alright until her attention was ripped away at the sound of gunshots.  Scanning the area desperately, Eleyna searched for the source of the gunshots, trying to find out if anyone had been hurt... including the coach.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 11, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle knuckles down and pulls out his gear, trying to find a way to repair the 'thingee' that the thugs had. "I am not sure, but I think this is either a tracker.. or it could be like that mutant sense in my head." He says while he is working on it. "If I can figure how it works, maybe I can disable it and any others out there."


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "I am not sure, but I think this is either a tracker.. or it could be like that mutant sense in my head." He says while he is working on it. "If I can figure how it works, maybe I can disable it and any others out there."



"Well, figure quickly," Lorenzo commented as he spun his car around to head the other direction, "If that things a tracker of some kind, I'd want to know sooner rather than later."



			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> "Everyone is ok?"



"I don't think I'm bleeding, but I probably would notice something like that,"  Lorenzo offered.  Lorenzo glanced back in his mirrors as he pulled out of the gas station and hit the road again.  He watched to make certain Jen was behind him, then hightailed it out of there.

"Any cold pop left in the cooler back there, guys?"  Lorenzo asked, trying to stay someone relaxed in the chaos that had erupted.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2005)

"The was some in the truck..." Andrew looks around, searching for the cooler. "Where you put the cooler? I just hope they are ok, but the coach seems to have seen worst than that." he says, unable to hide his agitation.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 17, 2005)

Regardless of the need to leave the scene, most everyone was able to see that the man in the truck was doing his best to get Coach Shelton off of him.  It was also obvious that Coach Shelton's best was far superior.  They were also able to see that one of the men had gotten up and picked up a pistol that may have been hidden.  He opened fire on the cab of the truck yelling, "Get your mutie hands offa him, you freak!"

In Lorenzo's car, Sammy did not take kindly to Andrew grabbing him.  "Who are you supposed to be?  This ain't the football field, 'Drew.  Hands off!"  Sammy shoved Andrew away and bolted out the other side of the car.

Two men started to run over to the gas station from the hardware store across the street.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2005)

"Lo! Wait a sec, I'll go take back Sammy."

Andrew get out of the car and run after Sammy and catch him. "Coach told to get the hell out of here!" He says, running beside Sammy he take one lenght of advance and stop in Sammy's way. "Sammy, we are a team. Coach is the leader, he told to get out of here. We'll get out, you like it or not!" On that, Andrew take the position he had seen so many time, the position taken by defensive player to intercept the runners. Andrew will try to stop Sammy.


----------



## kid A (Aug 18, 2005)

*Eleyna*

"Sammy?!  What the hell are..."

The shock of seeing Sammy bolt out of Lorenzo's vehicle had not quite passed when Eleyna saw Andrew run out after him.  _What the hell are they doing?  We've got to get out of here?_  Eleyna's hand went to her head, as she was almost ashamed of what was transpiring before her.

"Sammy!!  Andrew!!!  You two get back in the friggin' truck!"


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*

Lorenzo looked through the mirrors at the pair of them running off.  "Crap!  Andrew!  Sammy get back here!" Lorenzo yelled out.

Lorenzo looked over the scene, bullets flying in a gas station - never a good idea in any situation.  Who knew what other hazards were out there?  He wasn't going back in there with the car . . . Kyle and Corey were still with him.  

OOC: Lorenzo will look for some way to help without jeopardizing anyone else.  If nothing comes up, he'll just pull out of the gas station and over to the side of the road heading toward their next destination.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2005)

Eleyna tried to get Sammy and Andrew to listen to her but the seemed to be in their own world.  Andrew planted his feet and faced off against Sammy.  Sammy didn't seem to care. 


"Flame-Off, Andrew!"  With that, Sammy gave Andrew a rather rude gesture and burst into flames, flying several feet into the air.

Corey, Jenn and Lorenzo watched as Coach Shelton knocked out the driver of the truck.  Two other men rushed him and it was hard to tell who was getting the better of who.  It appeared the Coach was doing okay but it also looked like he was caught off guard.  The two men were armed with pistols.

Corey fiddled with parts and it appeared that he got the device working.  It started beeping and it looked like it was some sort of mutant tracker.  And that is when the chip he had started to light up and vibrate like crazy!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2005)

"Damn!" cursed Andrew, seeing Sam flying over his head. He looks a moment at Lorenzo and see him looking at the fight. "Lo, get out of here." he shout "Follow Coach orders. I'll help him and try to get him and Sammy out of here ASAP."

Andrew turn on his heel and start to run at one of the men. once near, he leap and kick him as he has learned in his karate course.

OOC: Charge action on one of the pistol armed men if possible.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 26, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

"Sammy?!  Come back!"  In a flurry of motion, Corey pulls all the doors shut again after Sam and Andrew leap out.  "Lorenzo, stop!  We can't leave them."  _Again._ "I, I can run back and.." _do what?_ "help.."  Corey freezes with his hand on the handle, waiting to see what Lorenzo and Kyle say.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

"Da.." Kyle said as he looked at the chip. "Well it's offical, they got a tracker for us folks." Kyle says as he tucks the stuff in his pocket and gets out of the car to go help the coach, his kitbashed stunner in hand. "Coach we got to go!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2005)

Coach Shelton kicked one of the men out of the cab of the truck.  The other seemed to have the Coach trapped and they were both putting up quite a fight, right there in the cab of the pick-up.  

Andrew ran over and was confronted by the man Coach Shelton had just kicked.  He charged the man and they both fell to the ground, a noticeable thud as the attacker hit the pavement hard, below Andrew.  

Lorenzo pulled out of the lot and off the side of the road.  Corey watched out the back window at Sammy hovering in the sky over the gas station.  Sammy's body, slowly, turned from flesh to flame and the temperatre in the immediate are started to get hotter.  Sammy let out a yell and flew around the area in a big circle.  "Let's see how tough you guys are now!"

Kyle ran towards the lot to help the Coach when he saw Sammy's display.  Then he saw flames start to ignite on the ground, all over.  Eleyna also saw this from the window of the Coach's truck, as Jenn pulled it around next to Lorenzo's car.


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo looked on to the display from Sammy and the others at the gas station.  Shaking his head, he came to a decision.

"Jenn! Eleyna! We've got to get out of here!"  Lorenzo yelled across the cars.  "Last time I checked fire and gas don't mix! Well they do but you know what I mean!  Follow me, we're out of here!"

Lorenzo accelerated off of the side of the road and onto the road itself, muttering to himself, "Coach will gather up everyone else . . . can't risk being blown up."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

"Oh god Sammy no."
Jenn hits the gas to get the car right beside the ones who are still outside.
"GET IN! Sammy's nuts he'll blow the whole place to hell!"


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2005)

Jenn will start driving, waiting just sec to give everyone a chance to leap on but no longer, everyone who doesn't get his ass moving now is obviously too stupid to see reason in the time they have left. Then she drives right after Lorenzo as fast as she can.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle swears as he figets a second at the conflict to help Coach and get clear before Jenn bolts. "Coach COME ON!" He yells as he lines up his shot at the man the coach is still fighting with, shooting him with the stunner then bolting for Jenn before she drives away. "We can't leave Coach behind, he's the only one who knows where we're going."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 8, 2005)

*Jennifer Kyle*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyle swears as he figets a second at the conflict to help Coach and get clear before Jenn bolts. "Coach COME ON!" He yells as he lines up his shot at the man the coach is still fighting with, shooting him with the stunner then bolting for Jenn before she drives away. "We can't leave Coach behind, he's the only one who knows where we're going."




Pulling Kyle in with one hand Jenn allready hits the gas.
"I know where anyone who stays here is going."
She pushes her foot down till it feels like she hits the street, hoping to get away before Sammy blows them all up.
"The Coach is fast, he can take care of himself."
She stares straight ahead, concentrating on the street as she tries to to think how many people could die in the next few seconds.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2005)

Andrew stands up, take a look at the man he just knock off and tells to Shelton "You need to get out of here, or Sammy won't leave..."

Andrew spots the fire on the ground. "Damn! The station is on fire!" he shouts. Seeing Jen moving close, he takes a few steps and leap into the car.

"Thanks for the ride!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

Kyle yelps as Jenn yanks her in, his kitbashed stunner falling into the floorboards as she pulls him in. "We can't just leave them behind though.."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lorenzo kept his eyes on the scene from his rear view mirror as he sped from the area.  He saw Jenn  following in the Coach's truck.  It looked like Kyle made it in before she pulled onto the road behind him.

Kyle slammed the door shut behind him as Jenn hit the gas and the large truck fish-tailed across the road.  Eleyna and Gabe watched as flames began to spread across the gas station lot.  Andrew suddenly appeared from the flames, running for his life.  Eleyna threw the door open for him and Gabe helped pull him in.  It wasn't as easy as it looked in the movies but, they managed to get him inside as the truck flew down the road.  

Corey stared at Sammy in the air.  As Andrew ran from the scene and the flames spread, he saw Sammy turn towards them and pause, a look of horror on his face.  Corey could barely see him but was sure he could read his lips as he uttered, _*'...Oh No...'*_

One tank erupted in a shower of flames and then several explosions could be heard and the day became 20 times brighter as the fire filled the sky.  Corey lost track of Sammy in the brightness of the explosion and could not believe that he could feel the heat from where he was.  He sank down into the back seat staring at the floor and Sammy's backpack that lay there.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

"No.." Kyle says as he looks out the back window. "Sammy..." he shuts his eyes and focuses, trying to 'feel' for his freind. "Come on Sammy..be alive.. show up on my 'radar man.. don't be dead.. "

OOC: trying to use his detect mutants sense to 'feel' for Sammy.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

Andrew looks at the scene... "Sammy... Coach..." Both words seems to stay stuck in his throat. 



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> "Come on Sammy..be alive.. show up on my 'radar man.. don't be dead.. "




"He can't... He must be immune to fire, or he would hurt himself..." He said this without any convinction in his voice. Something was telling him that he would not see the Coach or Sammy for some times.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 12, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*

As the flames light up behind her car Jenn just drives on, keeping her eyes on the street. Her hair hangs halfway over her eyes, covering the fact that they are slightly wet, otherwise she looks just fine, her expression calm and her hands steady on the steering wheel. She tries to catch up with Zo and gets rightbehind him.
"We need to keep moving, we just set a nice little beacon for the police to find s."


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HPs:2/2*

Lorenzo tried to keep his eyes on the road but he couldn't.  The scene behind him in the rear view mirror kept tearing his eyes away.  As the flames began to grow, Lorenzo almost lost control of the car, as he did a sharp turn/no turn, intending to go back but the staying on course.

Lorenzo flicked on the radio and spun the volume dial, not wanting to hear anything . . . trying to block the images out of his mind . . . listening to the pounding music . . . he leaned over and made certain the side door was unlocked . . . as he headed down the road to the next destination.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 12, 2005)

*Corey Vinyard*

"No!" Corey shouted as the flames erupted.  As Lorenzo drove away he peered out the windows of the car looking for any sign of life.  _ I thought he was gone before and he was ok.  Fire can't hurt him if his whole body lights on fire, right?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2005)

*Kyle Graham, hp 2/2*

"It's not the fire that would do him in man.." Kyle says with a dry throat. "It's the concussion.. the blast would most likely liquidize his insides. He problably didn't feel a thing." Kyle says as he opens his eyes, Jenn's speed pulling away and moving him out of sensing range if Sammy was alive. "Anyone know who Coach was supposed to put us in contact with?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

Andrwe stay silent for a moment before answering Kyle "No... I think we are on our own now." Andrew stare for a moment at the horizon. "Many things await us, we'll have to discuss about it on next stop."


----------



## Gideon (Sep 13, 2005)

Gabe threw himself back into the seat dragging Andrew up into the car.  His shoulder ached and then he felt the explosion.  Gabe nearly jumped out of his skin.

_Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god_

Gabe's hand seemed to move by itself worming its way into Eleyna's, the only good thing in this nightmare.

"They could be okay, I mean Sammy is a mutant and Coach was...um...Coach."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 13, 2005)

*Jennifer Allen*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "It's not the fire that would do him in man.." Kyle says with a dry throat. "It's the concussion.. the blast would most likely liquidize his insides."




Kyle did it again. Jenn blinks amazed how incredible her friend can be sometimes, but now he even made her stomach turn.
"You not saying that would be nifty."

For the people in her car Jenn looks like the whole thing did affect her the least, and she's quite happy Zo is not with them to feel what's realy going on with her. Then she sees him loosing control of his car for a moment she gets beside him and bends out of the window.
"Zo!, keep going. We have to get away from this place."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2005)

*Kyle Graham hp 2/2*

'No, I'm not saying it would." Kyle says with his gaze looking backwards. "I don't know of any GOOD way to go Jenn, right now I'm more worried how the hell we're going to get out of the country. Coach had all the contacts and leads, without him we're flying blind."


----------



## kid A (Sep 13, 2005)

*Eleyna Robertson*

Eleyna's mouth went dry as she watched the events that transpired before her.  Flames danced in her eyes, as she wondered whether Sammy or the Coach were alright.  In the distance of her consciousness, she heard the others and felt the truck begin to move.  Someone nudged her aside and shut the door.  Fingers slipped between her own.  Gabe's.  She wanted to be there for them, but she wasn't quite registering it all at the moment.

Slumping into the seat next to Gabe, Eleyna stared blankly ahead.  In a tiny voice, she asked, "Gabe...  are they o-okay?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Lorenzo Reynolds HP 2/2*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> "No!" Corey shouted as the flames erupted. [/i]



"I'm guessing that with the Coach's super-speed and Sammy's flames, they're both gonna be alright," Lorenzo called to the back seat over the music, trying to be comforting.  "I'm just sorry I can't hear the reaming that Sammy's gonna get from the Coach on this one.  This will be better than that time Terrance came to gym stoned . . . Coach had spit flying out of his mouth while he was yelling up a storm . . . and Terrance was just standing there with that stupid grin on his face . . . that was something to see."

"Coach told me where to meet them . . . I'm guessing that's where they'll be . . . " _'at least I hope so . . . '_ Lorenzo finished in thought.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 16, 2005)

As they drove away from the explosion, locals could be seen running out of every building to watch the sight.  Sirens were quickly heard as emergency vehicles responded to the scene.  The truck and car moved silently out of town with little notice.  Everyone was far too concerned with what had happened at the gas station.

As they left the area, Kyle thought he felt a slight tingle, like he detected a mutant.  He had been through so much in the last few minutes, he was not sure if it was real or his mind playing tricks on him.


End of Issue #2...
To Be Continued!

Issue #3 can be found here:
www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=148799


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

thread closed.  See above   

Keia


----------

